# 2012 reading challenge



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2011)

you should all know the score by now: you indicate the number of books you expect to read in the coming year on the poll and then let us know how you're getting on. it's really very simple and it's not a big competition. you determine what a book is, whether it's an asterix book or proust's remembrance of things past. but you have to read it all the way through to count it. any queries, eg whether references count, are left up to you. i can't be bothered with such minutiae.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2011)

it should be 21-50, and it should be 51-99, i wasn't paying attention. but if you expect to get to 100 you can vote there or vote in the 100-200 category. and if you're going to read 20 books you can decide for yourself which bit to make your mark


----------



## marty21 (Dec 29, 2011)

48/50 this year, just short - I'll go for 50 next year.


----------



## strung out (Dec 30, 2011)

i'm just about to start my 68th book of 2011, having originally thought i should be able to manage about 50.

i'll go for 50 in 2012 because i'm hoping to start a masters later in the year, which might eat into some of my leisure reading time and i doubt i'll be able to go at quite the pace which i've been going these past few months.

edit: make that 52 books for 2012. a book a week.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh dear god - not already!

I'll go for 100-200 again, I suppose 

but some of them will be Elizabeth Seifert


----------



## toggle (Dec 30, 2011)

i read a hell of a lot, but i'ts damn rare now that i get a chance to sit down and read a book from cover to cover.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 30, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> I read up to three books a week. But I feel no need to crow about it.


Well don't post in this thread then .


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> I read up to three books a week. But I feel no need to crow about it.


it's not crowing, it's just lists - and it is interesting to see what others are reading.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 30, 2011)

I love seeing what the othrs read - it's quite amusing to notice that we adopt others choices. I reckon most of the 'regulars' have read 'The Death of Grass' for instance.

I would hardly boast about my Mrs Seifert addiction 

I'm off to  have a bath with 'Katies Young Doctor '


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> And you can fuck off too, penny. A pity, I think.


step away from the thread.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 30, 2011)

Look - I want to go for a bath 

and now I have been distracted by more Urban twattery (not you marty or PM)


----------



## pennimania (Dec 30, 2011)

mr mania has started my bath for me ;D


----------



## pennimania (Dec 30, 2011)

I have to get up tomorrow, so I'm off for the bath that my henpecked husband has run for me 

with soppy doctor book 

I shall check in here later.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> Starting the thread is no excuse for following me from an argument on another thread, simply to continue what he'd failed to achieve there.


Pickman's has started this thread about the same time for the last 3 years - it has nothing to do with whatever argument you are having elsewhere - step away from the thread.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 30, 2011)

'hot' from bath.

you know I'm really quite annoyed that this thread has been derailed like this - take that as 'umbrage' if you will.

Can we get on with the books now or perhaps the mods should lock this thread and a nice shiny clean one can be strated in a few days?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 'hot' from bath.
> 
> you know I'm really quite annoyed that this thread has been derailed like this - take that as 'umbrage' if you will.
> 
> Can we get on with the books now or perhaps the mods should lock this thread and a nice shiny clean one can be strated in a few days?


i don't like to admit defeat but i'm going to, and we'll reconvene tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2011)

perhaps it's best to start another thread - L&L can then rant like a loon on this one.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't like to admit defeat but i'm going to, and we'll reconvene tomorrow


Good idea - do you mind if we start again - this thread means quite a lot to me


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> perhaps it's best to start another thread - L&L can then rant like a loon on this one.


i've asked a mod to lock this one, and i'll have another pop tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2011)

pennimania said:


> Good idea - do you mind if we start again - this thread means quite a lot to me


no, we'll have our thread


----------



## strung out (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Pickman's. It's a great thread that has inspired me to increase my reading fivefold on last year and it would be a shame to have it spoiled before it's begun by that dullard.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 30, 2011)

Is it too late for my Mr Men joke?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Is it too late for my Mr Men joke?


never too late for that


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 30, 2011)

It's entirely predictable. 

Aside from the Mr Men, I will be reading at least 12 books this year. 

Shamefully, that's probably about how many books I've read this year in full. Time was I'd read a couple a week.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 30, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> I responded to this thread without the knowledge that you had started it. I said what I wanted to, and penny took umbrage. Then you appeared, hot from the other thread where you'd just had your arse whipped. Go to bed now, Pick, there's a good boy.


For fucks sake, you total cock


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm locking this thread so that I can edit out L&L's territorial pissing after I've finished everything else I have to do.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 30, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> The last woman I slept with is the same one as I slept with nearly thirty years ago. She's still as delicious as she was then.


Sympathy fuck, was it?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 30, 2011)

Right, I've gone and deleted an awful lot of pointless attention-seeking arsery from L&L as well as other posts quoting him, remonstrating with him and attempting to get him to leave the thread. Then I sort of lost the will to live. L&L's not made any friends on this thread and I'm still bloody furious. Any more twattery of this ilk and I shall be using the ban button.


----------



## toggle (Dec 30, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Sympathy fuck, was it?


 
ouch.


----------



## toggle (Dec 30, 2011)

now can someone feel sympathy for me cause i never get to read a whole book anymore.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you, mrs m, for clearing things up.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 30, 2011)

No problem, the reading challenge threads are now an annual institution, so thank _*you*_. I did manage to predict roughly how many I was going to read last year but never got round to recording the gems that I read


----------



## Thraex (Dec 30, 2011)

So.....back to the thread. I've voted 50 - 100 as I usually do about that number. My problem is coming back here and posting the numbers up.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 30, 2011)

Ooooh - lovely clean thread 

but I'm still going to finish off posting in the old one.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2011)

I've read 16 this year but was hoping for 20 or over - I did read a couple of 1000 plus page novels within those 16, also around my MS relapse I don't think I read anything much for about a month as it fucked up my concentration but I am a bit disappointed by that.

So my self-penned report card says "Must try harder"!


----------



## Belushi (Dec 30, 2011)

I aimed for 12 but managed 24 - but then I had a few months without work in 2011.

I'll be a lot busier in 2012 so think I will aim for 15.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm putting myself down for 75 for 2012.

Not too overly ambitious, but also in recognition of the fact I've discovered - and fallen in love with - Simenon's Maigret novels, and they can be read in a day.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No problem, the reading challenge threads are now an annual institution, so thank _*you*_. I did manage to predict roughly how many I was going to read last year but never got round to recording the gems that I read


keep better records this year Mrs M!


----------



## hegley (Dec 30, 2011)

Going to join this thread for 2012 *waves to all* in the vain hope it might stop me wasting so much time messing about on the interweb, and then thinking "I could have spent the last 2 (or 3,4,5) hours reading a good book!"

I will however be going for a modest 24, as I'm doing OU stuff and don't intend to count ref books for that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2011)

hegley said:


> Going to join this thread for 2012 *waves to all* in the vain hope it might stop me wasting so much time messing about on the interweb, and then thinking "I could have spent the last 2 (or 3,4,5) hours reading a good book!"
> 
> I will however be going for a modest 24, as I'm doing OU stuff and don't intend to count ref books for that.


if you read a book from cover to cover you have to include it


----------



## hegley (Dec 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if you read a book from cover to cover you have to include it


Not that conscientious a student.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2011)

hegley said:


> Not that conscientious a student.


sadly we don't accept [selected pages] as being a book.


----------



## Pinette (Dec 30, 2011)

I must've read around 2/3 books a week over the past year. It's easy for me because I am retired and at home all day. Never keep records of what I have been reading, but will try to do so next year. Will try to keep up, Pickman's. It's a worthwhile thread.

Happy New Year everybody!!!


----------



## soonplus (Dec 30, 2011)

This is the sort of thread I need to make me anxious enough to read more. Probably read around the 20 mark. 
Not nearly enough. I'd quite like a job which I can read all day whilst doing (gallery invigilation?) 

The worst is the guilt and anxiety when I don't. I'd like to break it down to approx. 100 pages a day.
(Sings)
"Some books are bigger than other..." 

Anyway nice thread


----------



## pennimania (Dec 30, 2011)

I find that reading while cooking, bathing, knitting etc helps - but it's an addiction with me -I always have a book when I'm at the computer .

Useful when a page takes a long time to load


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Dec 30, 2011)

i started using goodreads last year, so im going to use that site instead of this thread from now on.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 30, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> i started using goodreads last year, so im going to use that site instead of this thread from now on.


Can't you do both? 

Pickmans- how do you want us to list the books?

I usually just quote the last few I've read and add the new ones, but a lot of people seem to quote the whole lot.
There are arguments for both - I would like to summarise mine all together from the last thread but it will be quite annoying to do.

But it can be annoying to scroll down through many repeated titles.

Your thoughts please


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Dec 30, 2011)

pennimania said:


> Can't you do both?
> 
> Pickmans- how do you want us to list the books?
> 
> ...



i could easily do both


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 30, 2011)

Ive got about 40 or so unread books lying around at home atm,going to try and get through a fair few of them this year(he says hopefully),gotta put an embargo on ordering any more from Amazon as well for a while.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Dec 30, 2011)

After much deliberation I've plumped for 52. One a week. Gave up the car, so get a lot more reading done now.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 30, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> i could easily do both


Then do 

we don't want to miss your reads


----------



## machine cat (Dec 30, 2011)

Managed 54 in 2011 after originally challenging myself to 40.

I won't have much spare time now what with the new baby and shortened commute so have decided to go for 30.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 30, 2011)

I think I might take part in this.  I have been terrible the past few years and really dropped the amount of books I read. I have a terrible habit of getting half way, or 3/4 of a way through a book, really enjoying it, putting it down to do something else and just never picking it back up again, and never being particularly bothered about it either.  I used to devour books as a kid so I don't know why my attention span is suddenly so bad.

So I've gone for the 0-5 in the hope I actually a) achieve and surpass this and b) start and finish some god damn books.


----------



## baldrick (Dec 30, 2011)

ooooh, I was waiting for this thread to appear 

always missed them starting and noticed a few months afterwards in previous years. I have gone for 50-100. I read quite a lot so I should think that's a reasonable estimate.

how do you keep a record of the books? do you just write them down somewhere or do you put them in the thread?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Dec 31, 2011)

ive put 50 as i plan to re-read some books several times.


----------



## Ceej (Dec 31, 2011)

I've gone for 50+
I've about 30 books on my unread pile, which are first in line, but I'm also going to make a conscious decision to read some of my older books for the last time, and find them a new, loving home. My books overwhelm the whole of my flat, every bookshelf is rammed, floor-to-ceiling piles have appeared and my furniture is beginning to cower....


----------



## hegley (Dec 31, 2011)

Ceej said:


> My books overwhelm the whole of my flat, every bookshelf is rammed, floor-to-ceiling piles have appeared and my furniture is beginning to cower....


Exactly as a home should be!


----------



## pennimania (Dec 31, 2011)

But even if I take some books to a charity shop I invariably come out with more


----------



## hegley (Dec 31, 2011)

Tbh that's the only reason I ever take books to charity shops - to make room for new ones.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 31, 2011)

Books are good


----------



## Epona (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm considering taking part this year.  I read a huge amount and a large portion of it is crime novels, but I'm now at the point where I'm beyond caring about whether other people think my reading habits are worthy.

So are there any rules that I need to be aware of?


----------



## D'wards (Jan 1, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge


----------



## D'wards (Jan 1, 2012)

Epona said:


> So are there any rules that I need to be aware of?



Nope - you play your own game. Last years thread was free of snobbery or negative comment about others reading habits.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 1, 2012)

I was crap last year. Read loads but this thread fell off my radar


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 1, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> if you read a book from cover to cover you have to include it


It'll be an eclectic list then. I read a lot of stuff cover to cover with kids at work. Sometimes I read books aloud in installments with girls scattered about me in the library, I also work with a girl with quite a severe learning disability and I read a lot of books to her. In fact I am known around the school as a big book fan, so much so that when the library flooded a couple of years ago there was a knock on the staff room door and a girl summoned me with a cry of "Miss! Your friends are drowning and people are rescuing them!"


----------



## toggle (Jan 1, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 1, 2012)

1/50 the myth of sisyphus - albert camus


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2012)

ilovebush&blair said:


> 1/50 the myth of sisyphus - albert camus


you don't piss about!


----------



## monsterbunny (Jan 1, 2012)

_<likes reading, needs some structure to the day so joins thread>_


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 1, 2012)

I am about to head into our living room and sort some books (don't faint, Pickman's!) and I'm starting with childrens books as I expect to have my grandchildren staying overnight this month. The chances are I may read some.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 1, 2012)

1/100 A_merican Prometheus: The Triumph and Tragedy of J. Robert Oppenheimer_ - Kai Bird and Martin Sherwin


----------



## Corax (Jan 1, 2012)

Do internets count as books?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 1, 2012)

Corax said:


> Do internets count as books?



If only . . .


----------



## D'wards (Jan 1, 2012)

Do audiobooks count as books? Personally i'd say no, but are other opinions available?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 1, 2012)

I finished one this morning, can that kinda count?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 1, 2012)

D'wards said:


> Do audiobooks count as books? Personally i'd say no, but are other opinions available?



I'd say no as well but what do I know  . . .


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think I read about 25 books last year, about one every two weeks.


----------



## petee (Jan 1, 2012)

what happened to the 20-30 category?


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2012)

1 - Summer Half - Angela Thirkell - a bridge between the years  Had to have an antidote to the odious Ms Dunn (see old thread)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm having

Charles Stross- Iron Sky

as I finished it this morning

Am halfway through Martin Shorts history of the mafia


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 1, 2012)

1/100 Orlando's Home Life by Kathleen Hale
2/100 Orlando: A Seaside Holiday by Kathleen Hale
3/100 Orlando's Evening Out by Kathleen Hale


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 1, 2012)

OK, seeing as my reading was a bit here and there last year, I'll try to dedicate some quality time to the old reading.  I'll go for 20 books, and the first is: "Bad News - The Wapping Dispute" by John Lang and Graham Dodkins.


----------



## ebonics (Jan 1, 2012)

1/25_ Frederica_, Georgette Heyer

Hoping to finish _Perdido Street Station_ by COB. I deliberately held off on finishing a couple of books until today so that I could start this challenge off on a high note. Is that cheating? Probably. _Cheating to succeed_ is going to be my mantra for 2012.


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 1, 2012)

Another for the 20-50 choice - though if last year was anything to go by it'll be the bottom end...

1. London 'The Biography' - Peter Ackroyd

At around 800 pages it may be some time before i next post on here......

happy reading


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 1, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you don't piss about!



i didnt go out or get drunk last night


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 1, 2012)

I went for 51-100, it seems realistic now, at the beginning of the year


----------



## ebonics (Jan 2, 2012)

2/25 _The Seventh Sinner_, Elizabeth Peters


----------



## baldrick (Jan 2, 2012)

2/100 _I, Lucifer_ - Glen Duncan


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 2, 2012)

1/50 the myth of sisyphus - albert camus
*2/50 prometheus rising - robert anton wilson*


----------



## october_lost (Jan 2, 2012)

ebonics said:


> I deliberately held off on finishing a couple of books until today so that I could start this challenge off on a high note. Is that cheating? Probably.


No. I intend to do the same.

Partly reading a book in one year, to finish it in another would otherwise leave it in limbo and off both years lists.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 2, 2012)

baldrick said:


> 2/100 _I, Lucifer_ - Glen Duncan


 
my favourite modern story about the devil. His 'The Last Werewolf' is also good fun


----------



## Greebo (Jan 2, 2012)

Not setting a number this year, instead they'll be listed at roughly 3 month intervals. What I am setting myself is the rule that any book started at all, English or not, has to be finished. Parallel reading is still allowed, mind.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 2, 2012)

pennimania said:


> 1 - Summer Half - Angela Thirkell - a bridge between the years  Had to have an antidote to the odious Ms Dunn (see old thread)



2 Saturday Night, Sunday Morning - Alan Sillitoe - another 'bridge' book. Also I couldn't sleep last night.


----------



## monsterbunny (Jan 2, 2012)

Untold Stories by Alan Bennett.  600+ pages, begun today.  I may be some time...


----------



## pennimania (Jan 2, 2012)

monsterbunny said:


> Untold Stories by Alan Bennett. 600+ pages, begun today. I may be some time...


that's a great book


----------



## baldrick (Jan 2, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> my favourite modern story about the devil. His 'The Last Werewolf' is also good fun


It's my friend's choice for this month's book club.  I didn't like it much I have to say.  I found the flippant tone quite annoying and the endless asides in brackets infuriating and I don't think it was edited very well, in my opinion.  I kept finding sentences with words missing and some that didn't make sense/read very well.  However, it kept me entertained for a few hours.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 2, 2012)

I thought the flippancy was fairly essential tbh. My half arsed theory about writing satan is that if you play him for serious, you run the risk of him dominating the text unduly, whereas if you play him for laughs you run the risk of doing Satan from South Park.

offhand loquacity, dilettantish sybarite with firmly evil intentions- Glen Duncan walked the line imho.
YMMV obviously


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 2, 2012)

*How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (1/75)*

I can't believe this writer isn't better known. One of the funniest writers I've read in ages.


----------



## starfish (Jan 2, 2012)

Ill try for around 20 again this year. Cant see it being more unless i change my reading habits (an hour or so in bed at night 5 nights a week usually)


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jan 2, 2012)

1/52 Wasted In Love - Allan Wilson

Fantastic book from a great début author


----------



## Dimension Line (Jan 3, 2012)

1/20 1000 Years of Annoying the French - Stephen Clarke


----------



## Kidda (Jan 3, 2012)

I chose 20-50

1/50- Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney


----------



## october_lost (Jan 3, 2012)

Kidda said:


> I chose 20-50
> 
> 1/50- Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney


Any good?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 3, 2012)

1/5 - 21 Years Gone - Jack Osbourne.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 3, 2012)

3/100, _Millennium - _Tom Holland


----------



## Kidda (Jan 3, 2012)

october_lost said:


> Any good?



Yeah i expected a bit more from it and the David Copeland letters aren't that ground shaking after all the hype.  I did feel that some of what he said was bullshit and put in for effect, but that said i did really enjoy it.

It's worth a read.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 4, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> _(1/75) How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison _



*(2/75) People of the Abyss by Jack London*


----------



## xenon (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not committing to anything. But out of curiosity, added up what I read last year though and it was more than I thought. 25. Some were massive. George R R Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series, Neil Stevenson's Cryptanomocon. The latter one of the best books I've ever read.  Suppose it will be about 25 again in 2012.


----------



## ringo (Jan 4, 2012)

Umming and arring a bit here. Been meaning to join in this for the last few years but always forgot to start in January or got waylaid from reading by family/vinyl duties.

I see childrens books are allowed, but I reckon I'll have to draw the line at some of the shorter ones, my youngest gets three books each night but only a few hundred words a piece 

As I've started George R R Martin's 'Song of Ice and Fire' series, and they're all massive, I'll keep to 20 - 50 and hope to do better. First volume is 780 pages, up to 679 already - my new regime of reading whilst Mrs R watches Coronation Street & Eastenders is paying dividends already, especially combined with knocking smoking weed on the head.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 4, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten


----------



## Pinette (Jan 4, 2012)

Just read 'The Yellow House' by Martin Gayford.  A biography, of a sort, about Vincent Van Gogh's Arlesiene sojourn. Only lasting 3/4 months. He painted the sunflowers there soon after his arrival and a few weeks later Gaugin came and joined him at the yellow house. Their time together was brief but each artist seemed to inspire the other. My inspiration to read this book was driven by having been given the Hockney book for Christmas, also by Gayford.  I decided that I liked Gayford's style and when I spotted The Yellow House, at the library, completely leapt upon it.  Was not disappointed.  I love Vincent. I love Hockney.


----------



## ringo (Jan 5, 2012)

1/30 Step-Families by Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones by George R. R. Martin


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 5, 2012)

2/5 - 'Knifer' by Ronnie Tomson

Brilliant book, gives a brilliant insight into the minds of young offenders.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 5, 2012)

Armistead Maupin 'Tales of the City' (1/15)


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2012)

1/30 The Elephant Vanishes - Haruki Murakami


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 6, 2012)

1/70 Sheila Chandra. Banish Clutter Forever: How the Toothbrush Principle Will Change Your Life.
2/70 Dion Fortune. The Sea Priestess.
3/70 Sergei Dovlatov. The Suitcase.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 6, 2012)

1/50 the myth of sisyphus - albert camus
 2/50 prometheus rising - robert anton wilson
*3/50 dawn of the dumb - charlie brooker
*


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 6, 2012)

1/50 The Secret History by Donna Tartt

Really enjoyed this book.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 6, 2012)

ringo said:


> Umming and arring a bit here. Been meaning to join in this for the last few years but always forgot to start in January or got waylaid from reading by family...duties


Yup, this pretty much sums up my reasons for jumping in too.


ringo said:


> I see childrens books are allowed, but I reckon I'll have to draw the line at some of the shorter ones, my youngest gets three books each night but only a few hundred words a piece.


Happily Lil'FA's now onto 'proper' books now. We worked our way through the Roald Dahl box set last year and now we're on Pippi Longstocking... Still be interested if you find any really good shorter books though ringo. I'm always on the look out for books for kids at school (I'm a primary teacher).


ringo said:


> combined with knocking smoking weed on the head.


Conversely I'm really enjoying toking and reading atm. Properly getting into the cinematic experience of reading, re-reading passages, digging into why they've hooked me etc 

Anyway;
1/50 The Windup Girl - Paulo Bacigalupi. Inspired to pick it up by reading a sci-fi thread on here. Really enjoyed it - engaging premise but maybe a bit heavy on the political exposition.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 6, 2012)

1/75, How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75, The People of the Abyss by Jack London

*3/75, Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern*


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2012)

1/2? The Sisters Brothers by Patrick DeWitt.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 6, 2012)

starfish said:


> 1/2? The Sisters Brothers by Patrick DeWitt.


I read that just before Christmas and totally loved it. What did you think? (I'm waiting for the Coen Bros to make a film of it )


----------



## Kidda (Jan 6, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> *3/75, Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern*



What did you think?


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> I read that just before Christmas and totally loved it. What did you think? (I'm waiting for the Coen Bros to make a film of it )



Really enjoyed it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 6, 2012)

1. *"The Impossible Dead"* - Ian Rankin - enjoyed it a lot


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 6, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1. *"The Impossible Dead"* - Ian Rankin - enjoyed it a lot



I thought it was better than The Complaints.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 6, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I thought it was better than The Complaints.


Me too - I did like "The Complaints" but felt the characters were much more 'at ease' and embedded in this. I also really enjoyed the relationship between Fox, Kaye and Naismith, their joshing etc...


----------



## D'wards (Jan 7, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten
3/26 - The Machine Gunners by Robert Westall​


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2012)

Okay I'm taking the plunge - I'll put my target at an unambitious 50 because I go through bouts of reading heavily followed by droughts where I can't seem to get into anything!  But I should realistically be able to meet that number, and hopefully exceed it.  Although I haven't yet finished a book this year which is not a good start!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 7, 2012)

4/100 - Looking At London by Ronald Searle & Kaye Webb.
I love this book more than I can say.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 7, 2012)

ringo said:


> Umming and arring a bit here. Been meaning to join in this for the last few years but always forgot to start in January or got waylaid from reading by family/vinyl duties.
> 
> I see childrens books are allowed, but I reckon I'll have to draw the line at some of the shorter ones, my youngest gets three books each night but only a few hundred words a piece


I think you should include them. Just because a book is for children doesn't mean that it's a non-book. We all started out on them and some of them are works of art, they are part of a long and fine tradition and fully deserve to be recorded.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 7, 2012)

5/100 - My Cat Likes To Hide In Boxes by Eve Sutton & Lynley Dodd

Great little book and mentioned on this thread, and a second-hand copy arrived this morning with the post. http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/great-books-for-small-children.215945/
Good books like this make for lifelong readers.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 7, 2012)

I reckon children's books over 100 pages should count, but thats just my humble opinion of course


----------



## Greebo (Jan 7, 2012)

D'wards said:


> I reckon children's books over 100 pages should count, but thats just my humble opinion of course


Agreed, as long as most of the 100 pages were print, not pictures.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 7, 2012)

1/30 iron sunrise- charles stross
2/30 The restoration game- Ken Macloed


----------



## Me76 (Jan 7, 2012)

Glad I just saw this relatively early in january as I always have meant to join just to actually see how much I do actually read. 

I am going to say 35. The majority of these will be pure pulp fiction. I read a lot of the free stuff in kindle and iBooks which is normally pap.

I am getting £90 of amazon vouchers soon which I am going to spend on ebooks only so that may help the cause.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 7, 2012)

Kidda said:


> What did you think?



I meant to write at that time that I looked out for the book only after you mentioned it on the thread. 

It may sound weird but I actually thought it was really funny in places. Not in a, 'let's laugh at these right wing wankers' sense, but simply that O'Mahoney and McGovern can spin a good yarn. Obviously it was also  grim in places - especially O'Mahoney recounting his time in South Africa and his brutal family upbringing - but there was humour in there too. I realised at one point in the book that I had previously been aware of the book because there was that passage where he recalls the confrontation with 'Red Army Fraction'  at Kings Cross that's reproduced in Sean Birchall's 'Beating The Fascists'.

I thought the least interesting chapters in the book were the ones dealing with his correspondence with David Copeland, where he adopted a fake persona to gain Copeland's confidence. My eyes were glazing over after reading the fifth or sixth letter from Copeland.

I'm not going to go out of my way to read any of his other books but if they turn up on a bit torrent site or in a local secondhand bookshop (unlikely in Brooklyn), I might check them out.


----------



## shambler (Jan 7, 2012)

1/40 Hard Times - Dickens. Sometimes funny but mostly boring.

Got two books to read before an exam on Monday... Should get started really


----------



## Kidda (Jan 7, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I meant to write at that time that I looked out for the book only after you mentioned it on the thread.
> 
> It may sound weird but I actually thought it was really funny in places. Not in a, 'let's laugh at these right wing wankers' sense, but simply that O'Mahoney and McGovern can spin a good yarn. Obviously it was also grim in places - especially O'Mahoney recounting his time in South Africa and his brutal family upbringing - but there was humour in there too. I realised at one point in the book that I had previously been aware of the book because there was that passage where he recalls the confrontation with 'Red Army Fraction'  at Kings Cross that's reproduced in Sean Birchall's 'Beating The Fascists'.
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself. I laughed at parts to, forgetting at times that the people he wrote about were fash (not for long though).

The Copeland letters were a staple in the advertisement for the book yet when i read it i thought they were out of place and pretty pointless without his letters being included to. I was left slightly confused to the point of the book after i finished it but it was interesting to read parts of his life story.

Im curious to read his one about being a soldier in the BA and may seek that one out if i can get a free download.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 7, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 7, 2012)

D'wards said:


> I reckon children's books over 100 pages should count, but thats just my humble opinion of course


Pickman's says any book read from cover to cover counts. He instigated and has done these threads for four years now iirc, and a book is a book.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 7, 2012)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> if you read a book from cover to cover you have to include it



So, them's the rules.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 7, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> So, them's the rules.



I'm digging out my old Shoot annuals.


----------



## hegley (Jan 7, 2012)

1/24 - A Simple Act of Violence _R J Ellory_


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 7, 2012)

2/50 The Periodic Table by Primo Levi.

I started this one last year and have been reading it in on the bog or in the bath. Finished it today.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 7, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 7, 2012)

I've been a dreadful reader for years now - I start things and don't finish and this has become much worse since I had kids. So, I'm going to join this thread to help me regain some reading discipline. I've no idea what number to go for though.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 7, 2012)

The above post is actually a good example of the neurotic dithering which extends to my book reading. I'm going for 20, which feels a bit sad, but with the hope that I can exceed that. I won't exceed the next category and just meeting it isn't a good enough challenge.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 7, 2012)

Red Cat said:


> I've been a dreadful reader for years now - I start things and don't finish and this has become much worse since I had kids. So, I'm going to join this thread to help me regain some reading discipline. I've no idea what number to go for though.



I am the same about starting books and never finishing them, maybe we can spur each other on to actually finish some books.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 7, 2012)

Thing is I like journal articles and pieces in academic collections, essays, pieces that I can read in a short sitting but really get something from. But I'm also really flighty and have been for a long time and spending too much time online has made me worse.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 7, 2012)

1/75, How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75, The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75, Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern 

*4/75, Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley*


----------



## Pinette (Jan 7, 2012)

*The Yellow House* - Martin Gayford.  Was inspired to read more of Gayford's work because had been given a book by him for Christmas (the Hockney one).  The Yellow House attempts to describe Vincent's days in Arles, spent with Gaugin.  Their sojourn lasted for 9 weeks. Such a good book.
*My Father's Places* - Aeronwy Thomas -  (Dylan's daughter) describes her father's time at the boathouse

there at Laugharne and of her childhood and of her father's subsequent death. Lovely book.
T*he Corona Chronicles* - A compilation of Peel's writings covering 30 years. I read this very quickly and need to get a copy for my son who is a music geek. I was a bit sad to finish this book. His style is immensely engaging.


----------



## Ceej (Jan 7, 2012)

1/50  The Final Detail - Harlen Coben
2/50  U is for Undertow - Sue Grafton
3/50  The Invention of Murder - Judith Flanders

Still in the crime groove...


----------



## Ceej (Jan 7, 2012)

jakethesnake said:


> 1/50 The Secret History by Donna Tartt
> 
> Really enjoyed this book.



Seriously loved this - I read it when it was released and I'd honestly not ever read anything like it. Follow up a decade later was disppointing, though.


----------



## idumea (Jan 7, 2012)

I did pathetically last year, going to try and make 50 this year. I know I started at least 50 last year, I just got frustrated at the quality of a lot of books and gave up halfway through.

The Secret History is awesome.


----------



## Pinette (Jan 7, 2012)

I didn't realise that this thread was just about showing off how many books you could read in a year.  I'm backing out now.  Got it a bit wrong.  Everyone giving numbers out of x - that's not what reading is about, is it?   I feel a bit of a tit now,to be honest.  Sorry. I completely misunderstood.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 7, 2012)

Ceej said:


> Seriously loved this - I read it when it was released and I'd honestly not ever read anything like it. Follow up a decade later was disppointing, though.


God yes 

am about to re-read it


----------



## pennimania (Jan 7, 2012)

Pinette said:


> I didn't realise that this thread was just about showing off how many books you could read in a year. I'm backing out now. Got it a bit wrong. Everyone giving numbers out of x - that's not what reading is about, is it? I feel a bit of a tit now,to be honest. Sorry. I completely misunderstood.


I refer you to the posts previously deleted


----------



## Kidda (Jan 7, 2012)

Pinette said:


> I didn't realise that this thread was just about showing off how many books you could read in a year. I'm backing out now. Got it a bit wrong. Everyone giving numbers out of x - that's not what reading is about, is it? I feel a bit of a tit now,to be honest. Sorry. I completely misunderstood.


It's not about showing off, its about challenging yourself to see much you can read in a year and this thread serves to encourage and provide a place for people to share their achievements.

Anything that encourages more reading can only be a good thing surely?


----------



## Pinette (Jan 7, 2012)

pennimania said:


> I refer you to the posts previously deleted


Which posts?        It doesn't matter, it's my stupid mistake anyway.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 7, 2012)

Kidda said:


> It's not about showing off, its about challenging yourself to see much you can read in a year and this thread serves to encourage and provide a place for people to share their achievements.
> 
> Anything that encourages more reading can only be a good thing surely?


I just like seeing what everyone's reading and also, when I look back, it's like a sort of diary.

Reminds me how I was feeling  at a particular time - which I like


----------



## pennimania (Jan 7, 2012)

Pinette said:


> Which posts? It doesn't matter, it's my stupid mistake anyway.


I'm sorry - I was being a smartarse 

at the beginning of this thread there was an argument about people boasting - most of the offending posts have been deleted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2012)

pennimania said:


> I'm sorry - I was being a smartarse
> 
> at the beginning of this thread there was an argument about people boasting - most of the offending posts have been deleted.


no there was no argument about people boasting, there was an ill-advised irruption of twat from lock&light.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 8, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> no there was no argument about people boasting, there was an ill-advised irruption of twat from lock&light.


I was trying to be polite


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 8, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> *4/75, Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley*


Ah, I might re-read that, I remember it being good but nothing else and I know exactly where my copy of that is (which is more to be said than for a lot of my books  ).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 8, 2012)

Pinette said:


> I didn't realise that this thread was just about showing off how many books you could read in a year. I'm backing out now. Got it a bit wrong. Everyone giving numbers out of x - that's not what reading is about, is it? I feel a bit of a tit now,to be honest. Sorry. I completely misunderstood.


You misunderstand. If I post 3/50 that means I have read a third book so far this year out of an estimated 50 that I think I will be reading over the course of a year.


----------



## Pinette (Jan 8, 2012)

Okay - but I just got it wrong anyway.  Just thought it was about reading and discussing a little bit.  I've set myself a standard of 200 a year.  I probably read a bit less than that to be honest.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 8, 2012)

Pinette said:


> Okay - but I just got it wrong anyway. Just thought it was about reading and discussing a little bit. I've set myself a standard of 200 a year. I probably read a bit less than that to be honest.



Theres a thread on this forum called ''What are you reading?'' im sure people would like to hear what you've been reading and it's a good thread to get ideas for what to read next


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 8, 2012)

Pinette said:


> Okay - but I just got it wrong anyway. Just thought it was about reading and discussing a little bit.


Nah, that's this monster thread...
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/what-book-are-you-reading-part-2.180864/


----------



## pennimania (Jan 8, 2012)

If I liked (or disliked) a book  a lot - I still mention it on this thread

<runs>


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 8, 2012)

pennimania said:


> If I liked (or disliked) a book a lot - I still mention it on this thread
> 
> <runs>


Yes, but you have to have read it cover to cover first.


----------



## toggle (Jan 8, 2012)

1. The Irish Question and British Politics, 1868-1996. DG Boyce


----------



## ebonics (Jan 8, 2012)

3/25 _The Secret Adversary_, Agatha Christie


----------



## xenon (Jan 8, 2012)

Alright I'll do it then. 01/25Thriving Beyond Sustainability - Andrés R. Edwards


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2012)

idumea said:


> The Secret History is awesome.


 
The authors photo in my copy is brilliant. She looks like a dominatrix from the 1900s, cold eyes, no smile nor frown. Severe dress.

It's a class novel. I generally don't get non genre american fiction, (John Irving, fuck off) but Secret History was great. Compare/Contrast with Straubs _Shadowland_ for great justice


----------



## pennimania (Jan 8, 2012)

1 - Summer Half - Angela Thirkell
2 Saturday Night, Sunday Morning - Alan Sillitoe
3 I, Lucifer - Glen Duncan - hated it 
4 War Comes to Castle Rising - Fanny Craddock -loved it ​


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 9, 2012)

1/75, How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75, The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75, Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75, Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley

*5/75, Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton*
If a black comedy about a serial killer with a strong moral code is your thing, I can recommend this . . . and it predates Dexter by about 12 years.​


----------



## shambler (Jan 9, 2012)

1/40 Hard Times - Dickens
2/40 Mrs Dalloway - Virginia Woolf.
Bit mental, mind the depth of working mind shown is impressive. Thought her depiction of mental illness was bloody scary, looking forward to Uni reading being out of the way for something more light hearted


----------



## ebonics (Jan 9, 2012)

4/25 _The Mysterious Affair at Styles_, Agatha Christie


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 9, 2012)

3/50 Secret Life by Michael Ryan

An autobiographical account of overcoming sex addiction.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2012)

1/12
How to Shit in the Woods - Kathleen Meyer


----------



## Belushi (Jan 9, 2012)

.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 9, 2012)

Armistead Maupin 'Tales of the City'  (1/15)
*Leopold von Sacher-Masoch 'Venus in Furs' (2/15)*


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jan 9, 2012)

1/52 Wasted In Love - Allan Wilson
*2/52 Cain's Book - Alexander Trocchi*


----------



## D'wards (Jan 9, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten
3/26 - The Machine Gunners by Robert Westall
4/26 - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie


----------



## Epona (Jan 9, 2012)

1/50 - Southern Cross by Patricia Cornwell
2/50 - Survivor by Chuck Palahniuk
3/50 - Pygmy by Chuck Palahniuk
4/50 - Soft by Rupert Thomson


----------



## baldrick (Jan 9, 2012)

4/100 _The Hunger Games - _Suzanne Collins


----------



## ringo (Jan 10, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I think you should include them. Just because a book is for children doesn't mean that it's a non-book. We all started out on them and some of them are works of art, they are part of a long and fine tradition and fully deserve to be recorded.



I like that, I'll add a few later. For the last three or four months one book has to feature every bed time. Very short, but we all love it, it's about a little baby owl who falls out of his tree and the other animals in the wood help him find his mummy:

3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton


----------



## ringo (Jan 10, 2012)

4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen


----------



## Me76 (Jan 10, 2012)

baldrick said:


> 4/100 _The Hunger Games - _Suzanne Collins


ooh, this is on my list for when I get my voucher - was it any good?


----------



## baldrick (Jan 10, 2012)

Me76 said:


> ooh, this is on my list for when I get my voucher - was it any good?


it's obviously a book intended for young adults, but i enjoyed it and it was well written.  some parts were moving, some parts were really funny.  so yeah i think it's worth a purchase, however I didn't realise it was the first part of a trilogy until i read it and i think that is a bit of a shame because I reckon they could have just put it all in one big book.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 10, 2012)

5/100 _How to be a woman - _Caitlin Moran
6/100 _Decline & Fall - _Chris Mullin


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 11, 2012)

baldrick said:


> 6/100 _Decline & Fall - _Chris Mullin


I really want to read that.

6/100

The Selected Soyer
Compiled by Andrew Langley

Started last year but only just finished.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 11, 2012)

1/50.  A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes

Epic book, started at some point last year - too heavy to cart about so it's been by the bed most of the time - finally got some decent reading time on holiday this week. Fascinating book, I think I may read more about 20th Century Russia this year.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 11, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
 2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
*3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser*


----------



## petee (Jan 11, 2012)

1/20 the tenant movement in new york city 1904-1984 (ed. lawson)


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 11, 2012)

4/50 Call of the Wild & Other Stories by Jack London. Mostly read out loud to the kids, finished this evening.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 11, 2012)

jakethesnake said:


> 4/50 Call of the Wild & Other Stories by Jack London. Mostly read out loud to the kids, finished this evening.


I read that last year - loved it!


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 11, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I read that last year - loved it!


I particularly liked the short story about the man trying to light a fire. My kids were


----------



## marty21 (Jan 11, 2012)

jakethesnake said:


> I particularly liked the short story about the man trying to light a fire. My kids were


I haven't read the short stories, Just Call of the Wild


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 11, 2012)

baldrick said:


> 5/100 _How to be a woman - _Caitlin Moran


My wife is reading this at the moment and keeps laughing out loud.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 11, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I really want to read that.


It's fab.  Loved the first part of his diaries, it was one of those spur of the moment purchases that turned out very well.  This instalment is even better.  Gentle, dry observation and some very dark humour.  It's cracking.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 11, 2012)

jakethesnake said:


> My wife is reading this at the moment and keeps laughing out loud.


So did i


----------



## Riklet (Jan 11, 2012)

Just bought a new book on Kindle... I aim to read/finish more books this year!

1/20 - The Etymologicon - Mark Forsyth

Bought it as a crimbo prezzie for my aunt for £12 n just saw it for 1.99 electronically, so why not...*
*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 11, 2012)

Me76 said:


> 1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
> 2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
> *3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser*


Remind me about bolding. I've forgotten


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Remind me about bolding. I've forgotten


you put a [ b] around one end and a [ /b] around the other


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 11, 2012)

I meant what does bolding signify in the context of listing books one has read. 

...as you well know.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I meant what does bolding signify in the context of listing books one has read.
> 
> ...as you well know.


it means it's the last one they've read, the one they've just finished


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh right. I just took the order they're listed as order they've been read.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Oh right. I just took the order they're listed as order they've been read.


probably. i've never given it much thought


----------



## Me76 (Jan 12, 2012)

I was just copying other people.  I sort of thunked that it was bolded as you are copying a list from another post, so it highlights the difference, plus you might be adding more than one at a time.

But I am a newbie on this thread so what do I know.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 12, 2012)

1/20- Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney
*2/20- May i have your attention please- James Corden*


----------



## D'wards (Jan 12, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten
3/26 - The Machine Gunners by Robert Westall
4/26 - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie
5/26 - Letters to Emma Bowlcut by Bill Callahan


----------



## october_lost (Jan 12, 2012)

1/25 People of the Abyss by Jack London - bit of a mixed bag
2/25 Fun with Chinese Characters by Tan Huay Peng - a good text book that needs to be studied repeatedly
3/25 The Diversity of Life by Edward Wilson - pretty exhaustive look at biology/biodiversity, bit dry in places


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 12, 2012)

october_lost said:


> 3/25 The Diversity of Life by Edward Wilson - pretty exhaustive look at biology/biodiversity, bit dry in places


I'm sure I have a copy of that somewhere, languishing unread. I really should get round to reading it.


----------



## october_lost (Jan 12, 2012)

Its decent enough, but its making me think I should read Jared Diamond at some


----------



## marty21 (Jan 13, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50. A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens


----------



## D'wards (Jan 13, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten
3/26 - The Machine Gunners by Robert Westall
4/26 - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie
5/26 - Letters to Emma Bowlcut by Bill Callahan
6/26 - Dr Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb by Peter George


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jan 13, 2012)

1/52 Wasted In Love - Allan Wilson
2/52 Cain's Book - Alexander Trocchi
*3/52 The Doings of Raffles Haw - Arthur Conan Doyle*
*4/52 The Time Machine - HG Wells*
Missed the Secret History discussion earlier, read it just over a year ago in an obscenely short period of time. Thought it was utterly fantastic.


----------



## Dimension Line (Jan 14, 2012)

2/20 A Little History of Philosophy - Nigel Warburton


----------



## baldrick (Jan 15, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Missed the Secret History discussion earlier, read it just over a year ago in an obscenely short period of time. Thought it was utterly fantastic.


The Little Friend by the same author is much, much better.


----------



## Epona (Jan 15, 2012)

baldrick said:


> The Little Friend by the same author is much, much better.



Thanks for the recommendation, I loved The Secret History so I will be sure to give this a try!


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jan 15, 2012)

baldrick said:


> The Little Friend by the same author is much, much better.



I couldn't get into The Little Friend nearly as much. Horses for courses.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 15, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I couldn't get into The Little Friend nearly as much. Horses for courses.


ah, shame.  it was the other way round for me


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 15, 2012)

5/50 Blue Blood by Edward Conlon (memoirs of a New York policeman)


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 15, 2012)

6/50 David Boring by Daniel Clowes (a graphic novel, or comic if you prefer).


----------



## baldrick (Jan 15, 2012)

5/100 Catching fire - Suzanne Collins
6/100 Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins
7/100 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks


----------



## D'wards (Jan 16, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten
3/26 - The Machine Gunners by Robert Westall
4/26 - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie
5/26 - Letters to Emma Bowlcut by Bill Callahan
6/26 - Dr Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb by Peter George
7/26 - Twisting My Melon by Shaun Ryder


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 17, 2012)

1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
2. *"The Holy Thief" - William Ryan* - okay but felt it lacked something, the characters lacked life and though the story was good the whole lacked soul. Also I felt it was a little bit 'knowing' and condescending at times i.e. when the characters were thinking about their hopes for the future of the Soviet Union and the populace there was a sense of "Ah but _we_ know what _really_ happened in Stalinist Russia".


----------



## Epona (Jan 18, 2012)

1/50 - Southern Cross by Patricia Cornwell
2/50 - Survivor by Chuck Palahniuk
3/50 - Pygmy by Chuck Palahniuk
4/50 - Soft by Rupert Thomson
*5/50 - 8 Minutes Idle by Matt Thorne*


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 18, 2012)

(1/21) - Copperhead by Bernard Cornwell


----------



## Belushi (Jan 18, 2012)

Armistead Maupin 'Tales of the City' (1/15)
Leopold von Sacher-Masoch 'Venus in Furs' (2/15)
*Laurie Lee 'Selected Poems' (3/15)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 19, 2012)

1/75, How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75, The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75, Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75, Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75, Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton

*6/75, The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson*


----------



## toggle (Jan 19, 2012)

1. The Irish Question and British Politics, 1868-1996. DG Boyce 
2. Sharpe's sword, bernard cornwell
3. Vioces from the Grave, Ed Moloney

mixture of books for my courses and easy stuff


----------



## starfish (Jan 19, 2012)

1/2? The Sisters Brothers by Patrick DeWitt
2/2? The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga


----------



## D'wards (Jan 20, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten
3/26 - The Machine Gunners by Robert Westall
4/26 - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie
5/26 - Letters to Emma Bowlcut by Bill Callahan
6/26 - Dr Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb by Peter George
7/26 - Twisting My Melon by Shaun Ryder
8/26 - I, Robot by Isaac Asimov


----------



## Me76 (Jan 21, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser

4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo


----------



## ebonics (Jan 21, 2012)

5/25 _Clouds of Witness_, Dorothy L Sayers


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 22, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson 

*7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard*


----------



## toggle (Jan 22, 2012)

1. The Irish Question and British Politics, 1868-1996. DG Boyce 
2. Sharpe's sword, bernard cornwell
3. Vioces from the Grave, Ed Moloney
4. Ireland, Robert Kee


----------



## Me76 (Jan 22, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo

5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson


----------



## ebonics (Jan 22, 2012)

6/26 _The Marvelous Land of Oz_, L. Frank Baum


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2012)

official and confidential (1)


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo


----------



## pennimania (Jan 23, 2012)

1 - Summer Half - Angela Thirkell
2 Saturday Night, Sunday Morning - Alan Sillitoe
3 I, Lucifer - Glen Duncan - hated it 
4 War Comes to Castle Rising - Fanny Craddock -loved it

5 Birthday Alan Sillitoe
*6 The Secret History Donna Tartt*


----------



## Epona (Jan 24, 2012)

1/50 - Southern Cross by Patricia Cornwell
2/50 - Survivor by Chuck Palahniuk
3/50 - Pygmy by Chuck Palahniuk
4/50 - Soft by Rupert Thomson
5/50 - 8 Minutes Idle by Matt Thorne

*6/50 - Damned by Chuck Palahniuk*
*7/50 - Diary by Chuck Palahniuk*
*8/50 - Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk*
*9/50 - Snuff by Chuck Palahniuk*
*10/50 - Tell All by Chuck Palahniuk*
*11/50 - Rant by Chuck Palahniuk *

Hmmm so I've been on a bit of a one-author binge over the last few days - read Lullaby and Choke (edit to add: and Invisible Monsters) at the end of last year and decided I had to read everything else he'd written.  Rant is a firm new entry into the top strata of my all-time favourite books list, it made me cringe, made me laugh, and then left me staring at the ceiling all night going "eh???" and trying to sort it all out in my head - brilliant read.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 24, 2012)

Epona said:


> 1/50 - Southern Cross by Patricia Cornwell
> 2/50 - Survivor by Chuck Palahniuk
> 3/50 - Pygmy by Chuck Palahniuk
> 4/50 - Soft by Rupert Thomson
> ...



rant is good but tell all, pygmy and snuff are rubbish.


----------



## xenon (Jan 24, 2012)

01/25 Thriving Beyond Sustainability - (can't remember off hand)
02/25 Worlds at War - Anthony Pagden
03/25 - The Age of the Gladiators - Rupert matthews


----------



## Belushi (Jan 24, 2012)

Armistead Maupin 'Tales of the City' (1/15)
Leopold von Sacher-Masoch 'Venus in Furs' (2/15)
Laurie Lee 'Selected Poems' (3/15)
*Anton Chekhov 'Collected Stories' (4/15)*


----------



## october_lost (Jan 25, 2012)

1/25 People of the Abyss by Jack London
2/25 Fun with Chinese Characters by Tan Huay Peng
3/25 The Diversity of Life by Edward Wilson
*4/25 The Kingdom of God Is Within You by Leo Tolstoy *- Expostion of Tolstoy's christian anarchism which takes an absolutist line on the Sermon on the Mount. Very moral subject matter, dealing alot with the hypocrisy of wealth, and people in government. Not aged well due to large parts of the book dedicated to army conscription...


----------



## toggle (Jan 25, 2012)

1. The Irish Question and British Politics, 1868-1996. DG Boyce 
2. Sharpe's sword, bernard cornwell
3. Vioces from the Grave, Ed Moloney
4. Ireland, Robert Kee


5. marc mulholland, the longest war, northern ireland's troubled history


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 25, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson 
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard 

*8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard*


----------



## districtline (Jan 25, 2012)

Alaa Al Aswany - On The State of Egypt: What Made The Revolution Inevitable (1/50)


----------



## ringo (Jan 25, 2012)

Belushi said:


> *Anton Chekhov 'Collected Stories' (4/15)*



This is in my shortlist of books about to be read. Good? I'm a bit dubious of collections of very short stories, quality can be low.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 25, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten
3/26 - The Machine Gunners by Robert Westall
4/26 - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie
5/26 - Letters to Emma Bowlcut by Bill Callahan
6/26 - Dr Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb by Peter George
7/26 - Twisting My Melon by Shaun Ryder
8/26 - I, Robot by Isaac Asimov
9/26 - Twelve by Nick McDonell

(hmm i seem to be racing ahead, though all the books read so far have been sub 350 pages long, couple less than 200)

I will rethink me target soon i think


----------



## pennimania (Jan 25, 2012)

1 - Summer Half - Angela Thirkell
2 Saturday Night, Sunday Morning - Alan Sillitoe
3 I, Lucifer - Glen Duncan - hated it 
4 War Comes to Castle Rising - Fanny Craddock -loved it

5 Birthday Alan Sillitoe
*6 The Secret History Donna Tart*​

*7 State Fair - Phil Stong*​


----------



## Kidda (Jan 25, 2012)

1/20- Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney
2/20- May i have your attention please- James Corden
*3/20- Look Back in Hunger- Jo Brand *


----------



## Epona (Jan 26, 2012)

ilovebush&blair said:


> rant is good but tell all, pygmy and snuff are rubbish.



Snuff and Tell All are my least favourites, but I did quite enjoy Pygmy.  Rant is by far my favourite - I hadn't read any reviews or looked at the blurb and discovering it bit by bit as I progressed through the pages and the story came together was fantastic - I love the way it's written and that the main theme of the story isn't truly unveiled until you're a good way through it, personally I find that sort of slow reveal exciting and rewarding.  I left Fight Club until last, because I have seen the film and therefore know what the twist is - wish I could go into the book without that knowledge because it's probably spoiled it for me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 26, 2012)

1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
 2. "The Holy Thief" - William Ryan
3. *"Cosmonaut Keep" - Ken Macleod* - really enjoyed it


----------



## pennimania (Jan 26, 2012)

pennimania said:


> 1 - Summer Half - Angela Thirkell
> 2 Saturday Night, Sunday Morning - Alan Sillitoe
> 3 I, Lucifer - Glen Duncan - hated it
> 4 War Comes to Castle Rising - Fanny Craddock -loved it
> ...


 
8 Brighton Rock - Graham Greene - oddly never read this before - didn't like it much


----------



## ringo (Jan 27, 2012)

5/30 A Clash Of Kings -  George R. R. Martin


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 27, 2012)

Epona said:


> Snuff and Tell All are my least favourites, but I did quite enjoy Pygmy. Rant is by far my favourite - I hadn't read any reviews or looked at the blurb and discovering it bit by bit as I progressed through the pages and the story came together was fantastic - I love the way it's written and that the main theme of the story isn't truly unveiled until you're a good way through it, personally I find that sort of slow reveal exciting and rewarding. I left Fight Club until last, because I have seen the film and therefore know what the twist is - wish I could go into the book without that knowledge because it's probably spoiled it for me.



fight club the book is way darker than the film its awesome. did you read survivor backwards or forwards? you are susposed to start on the last page and read the book backwards.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 27, 2012)

1/50 the myth of sisyphus - albert camus
 2/50 prometheus rising - robert anton wilson
 3/50 dawn of the dumb - charlie brooker
*4/50 how to be an existentialist - gary cox *
*5/50 the plague - albert camus*
*6/50 consider the lobster - david foster wallace*
*7/50 the rebel - albert camus*
*8/50 being and nothingness - jean paul sartre*
*9/50 the three stigmata of palmer eldritch - philip k dick*
*10/50 queer - william s burroughs*


----------



## baldrick (Jan 27, 2012)

8/100 The Colour of Law - Mark Gimenez
9/100 The Fifth Witness - Michael Connelly


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2012)

1/30 The Elephant Vanishes - Haruki Murakami

*2/30 Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World - Haruki Murakami*


----------



## Epona (Jan 28, 2012)

ilovebush&blair said:


> fight club the book is way darker than the film its awesome. did you read survivor backwards or forwards? you are susposed to start on the last page and read the book backwards.



Nah I don't agree - the pages and chapters are numbered backwards but it doesn't read well backwards - the numbering is imo supposed to be a countdown to the present (as large parts of the book are in flashback form), not an indication to start at the back of the book!

Also a telling point is that when it's the narrator/protagonist speaking directly to the reader about the current time (his time in the cockpit), it is in chronological order from the start of the book, reading it backwards makes no sense in those terms.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 28, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten
3/26 - The Machine Gunners by Robert Westall
4/26 - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie
5/26 - Letters to Emma Bowlcut by Bill Callahan
6/26 - Dr Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb by Peter George
7/26 - Twisting My Melon by Shaun Ryder
8/26 - I, Robot by Isaac Asimov
9/26 - Twelve by Nick McDonell
10/26 - The Cement Garden by Ian McEwan


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Jan 28, 2012)

Well... so far this month I have read:

The Windup Girl by Paolo Bacigalupi (very good)
Equations of Life by Simon Morden (good to read a book set in London)
The Cold Commands by Richard Morgan (not as good as the first one, in fact it was pretty shit as far as homosexual literature goes)
A Storm of Swords by George R.R Martin (excellent as ever)
The Diamond Age by Neal Stephenson (top recommendation by a friend)
The City and the City by China Mieville (good but achingly trying to be cool)

I can read four or five books at the same time. People often ask me how I can do that but it's no more difficult than watching several TV series which many people do. So yeah.. say 4 or 5 books a month on average, over the year that's about 50 books.

Probably read more last year, sometimes I can read a book in a day or an evening.

edit to add:

I bought 108 books off Amazon last year so maybe I read more than I thought.


----------



## petee (Jan 28, 2012)

petee said:


> 1/20 the tenant movement in new york city 1904-1984 (ed. lawson)


2/20 the noonday demon: an atlas of depression (solomon)


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 28, 2012)

Epona said:


> Nah I don't agree - the pages and chapters are numbered backwards but it doesn't read well backwards - the numbering is imo supposed to be a countdown to the present (as large parts of the book are in flashback form), not an indication to start at the back of the book!
> 
> Also a telling point is that when it's the narrator/protagonist speaking directly to the reader about the current time (his time in the cockpit), it is in chronological order from the start of the book, reading it backwards makes no sense in those terms.



no you are wrong.

if you read it from front to back the sentences finish abruptly and dont follow on. also the audio book, is read from back to front. chuck palahniuk wouldnt allow an audiobook to be made of his book read backwards.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 28, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson 
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard 
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard 

*9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill *
Rest in Peace, Reg. You were a star.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 30, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten
3/26 - The Machine Gunners by Robert Westall
4/26 - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie
5/26 - Letters to Emma Bowlcut by Bill Callahan
6/26 - Dr Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb by Peter George
7/26 - Twisting My Melon by Shaun Ryder
8/26 - I, Robot by Isaac Asimov
9/26 - Twelve by Nick McDonell
10/26 - The Cement Garden by Ian McEwan
11/26 - Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## Me76 (Jan 30, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson

6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 31, 2012)

7/50 The Tesseract by Alex Garland


----------



## Me76 (Jan 31, 2012)

7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King


----------



## pennimania (Jan 31, 2012)

pennimania said:


> 1 - Summer Half - Angela Thirkell
> 2 Saturday Night, Sunday Morning - Alan Sillitoe
> 3 I, Lucifer - Glen Duncan - hated it
> 4 War Comes to Castle Rising - Fanny Craddock -loved it
> ...


----------



## baldrick (Feb 1, 2012)

10/100 Polly Toynbee - Hard Work


----------



## machine cat (Feb 1, 2012)

1/30 The Elephant Vanishes - Haruki Murakami
2/30 Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World - Haruki Murakami

*3/30 Rendezvous With Rama - Arther C. Clarke*


----------



## ringo (Feb 2, 2012)

1/30 Step-Families - Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton
4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen
5/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R. R. Martin

*6/30 Triksta - Nick Cohn*


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 2, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm having
> 
> Charles Stross- Iron Sky
> 
> ...



1/20? Iron Sky- Stross
2/20?-Brightness Reef- David Brin
3/20? Blood Memories- Barb Hendee
4/20? Star Fraction- Ken Mcloed
5/20? Stone Canal- Ken again
6/20? Cassini Division- Ken. Again.

I'm going to be well over my 20-30 suggestion if my books per month carries on at this rate. There may well be a slowdown if I find a non fiction book to hold my attention


----------



## petee (Feb 4, 2012)

petee said:


> 2/20 the noonday demon: an atlas of depression (solomon)


3/20 marx's 'das kapital': a biography (wheen)


----------



## Shirl (Feb 5, 2012)

I voted on here so I guess I'm committed. I will aim to read 25 which is about 15 more than last year but I've joined a book group so that should increase my reading. Everyone seems to a bit or a lot more cultured in their reading and I'll feel a bit dumb but never mind.
1/25 Death comes to Pemberley - P D James
2/25 A Place of Execution - Val McDermid
3/25 The Sisterwives - Rachel Connor


----------



## Me76 (Feb 5, 2012)

Shirl said:


> 3/25 The Sisterwives - Rachel Connor


what's that like? Its on my list of possible purchases.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 5, 2012)

It's good and really well written but it's not really my kind of book. Everyone else I know who's read it loved it, I found it hard to engage though. I only read it because I know Rachel. 

You can borrow it if you like but I'll need it back as it isn't my copy


----------



## Me76 (Feb 5, 2012)

Shirl said:


> It's good and really well written but it's not really my kind of book. Everyone else I know who's read it loved it, I found it hard to engage though. I only read it because I know Rachel.
> 
> You can borrow it if you like but I'll need it back as it isn't my copy



That's really sweet of you. Thanks. I'll pm you.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 6, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 

8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle


----------



## ringo (Feb 6, 2012)

Me76 said:


> 8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle


 
Not great is it? I still bought Brenton Brown and have it on my to read list, just 'cos its set round Brixton, but I'm not expecting too much.


----------



## Dimension Line (Feb 6, 2012)

3/20 A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens


----------



## Me76 (Feb 6, 2012)

ringo said:


> Not great is it? I still bought Brenton Brown and have it on my to read list, just 'cos its set round Brixton, but I'm not expecting too much.


It was alright. I found some sections quite random and not sure why they were there really. I have definitely read worse and not sure it lives up to any 'ground breaking' rep it may have but ok overall. 

I also have Brenton Brown on the list but I'm having a break from Brixton first.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 6, 2012)

Armistead Maupin 'Tales of the City' (1/15)
Leopold von Sacher-Masoch 'Venus in Furs' (2/15)
Laurie Lee 'Selected Poems' (3/15)
Anton Chekhov 'Collected Stories' (4/15)
*Anais Nin 'Delta of Venus' (5/15)*


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 7, 2012)

8/50 Kick-Ass (graphic novel) by Mark Millar & John Romita


----------



## pennimania (Feb 7, 2012)

9 Green Money - DE Stevenson
*10- The Sunken Garden - Douglass Wallop*
*11 - Angel Pavement - JB Priestley - *am having a bit of a JBP pash atm, also rereading in tandem with mr mania The Good Companions - spmetimes we laugh so much we can't speak for ages - or  only speak to each other in 'chumha's' (see chapter 3)


----------



## colbhoy (Feb 7, 2012)

(1/21) - Copperhead by Bernard Cornwell
*(2/21) - Tick Tock by James Patterson *​


----------



## toggle (Feb 9, 2012)

1. The Irish Question and British Politics, 1868-1996. DG Boyce 
2. Sharpe's sword, bernard cornwell
3. Vioces from the Grave, Ed Moloney
4. Ireland, Robert Kee
5. marc mulholland, the longest war, northern ireland's troubled history

6. RE Feist, talon of the silver hawk
7. orson scott card, ender's shadow
8. bern\rd cornwell, sharpe's waterloo
9 henry patterson, politics of illusion
10. AL Rowse, Cornish Stories


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin


----------



## Dimension Line (Feb 9, 2012)

4/20 The Pothunters - PG Wodehouse


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 9, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson 
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard 
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard 
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill

*10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin*


----------



## D'wards (Feb 10, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten
3/26 - The Machine Gunners by Robert Westall
4/26 - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie
5/26 - Letters to Emma Bowlcut by Bill Callahan
6/26 - Dr Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb by Peter George
7/26 - Twisting My Melon by Shaun Ryder
8/26 - I, Robot by Isaac Asimov
9/26 - Twelve by Nick McDonell
10/26 - The Cement Garden by Ian McEwan
11/26 - Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk
12/26 - The L.A. Diaries by James Brown


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 10, 2012)

9/50 Killer in the Rain by Raymond Chandler


----------



## baldrick (Feb 11, 2012)

11/100 Voyageurs - Robert Twigger
12/100 Riding High: shadow cycling the Tour de France - Paul Howard


----------



## petee (Feb 12, 2012)

petee said:


> 3/20 marx's 'das kapital': a biography (wheen)


4/20 gay new york ... 1890 - 1940 (chauncey)


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> *9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill *
> Rest in Peace, Reg. You were a star.


 
I'm a lover of crime fiction, and Reginald Hill was/is one of my favourite popular crime authors - the best thing about him IMO was his ability to inject an inappropriate, crass, or downright funny dialogue into an otherwise serious situation without turning the book overall into a comedy/farce, and make you both hate and love his main protagonists at the same time - the TV reworkings aren't a patch on the books.  He will be missed.


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 12, 2012)

10/50 Gang Leader for a Day (a rogue sociologist crosses the line) by Sudhir Venkatesh.


----------



## baldrick (Feb 12, 2012)

jakethesnake said:


> 10/50 Gang Leader for a Day (a rogue sociologist crosses the line) by Sudhir Venkatesh.


is that the guy who did the research for the economics of gangs in freakonomics?


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 12, 2012)

baldrick said:


> is that the guy who did the research for the economics of gangs in freakonomics?


It is. There's a forward by Stephen Dubner who was one of the authors of freakonomics.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
> 2. "The Holy Thief" - William Ryan
> 3. *"Cosmonaut Keep" - Ken Macleod* - really enjoyed it


 
4. "*The Dirty Dozen*" - *E.M. Nathanson*. Very good, different in tone to the film it is based on. Having a break from reading now as I need to learn lines for "Private Lives"


----------



## Me76 (Feb 12, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle

9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 12, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson 
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard 
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard 
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin

*11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes*


----------



## D'wards (Feb 14, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten
3/26 - The Machine Gunners by Robert Westall
4/26 - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie
5/26 - Letters to Emma Bowlcut by Bill Callahan
6/26 - Dr Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb by Peter George
7/26 - Twisting My Melon by Shaun Ryder
8/26 - I, Robot by Isaac Asimov
9/26 - Twelve by Nick McDonell
10/26 - The Cement Garden by Ian McEwan
11/26 - Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk
12/26 - The L.A. Diaries by James Brown
13/26 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons


----------



## Belushi (Feb 15, 2012)

Armistead Maupin 'Tales of the City' (1/15)
Leopold von Sacher-Masoch 'Venus in Furs' (2/15)
Laurie Lee 'Selected Poems' (3/15)
Anton Chekhov 'Collected Stories' (4/15)
Anais Nin 'Delta of Venus' (5/15) 
*Michael Hofmann 'Approximately Nowhere: Poems' (6/15)*


----------



## baldrick (Feb 16, 2012)

13/100 Diana Mosley - Anne de Courcy


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 16, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson 
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard 
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard 
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes

*12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)*


----------



## ringo (Feb 17, 2012)

1/30 Step-Families - Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton
4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen
5/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R. R. Martin
6/30 Triksta - Nick Cohn
7/30 Why Love Matters: How Affection Shapes a Baby's Brain - Sue Gerhardt


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 17, 2012)

1/50 the myth of sisyphus - albert camus
2/50 prometheus rising - robert anton wilson
3/50 dawn of the dumb - charlie brooker
4/50 how to be an existentialist - gary cox
5/50 the plague - albert camus
6/50 consider the lobster - david foster wallace
7/50 the rebel - albert camus
8/50 being and nothingness - jean paul sartre
9/50 the three stigmata of palmer eldritch - philip k dick
10/50 queer - william s burroughs 
*11/50 of mice and men - john steinbeck*
*12/50 naked lunch - william s burroughs*
*13/50 the soft machine william s burroughs*
*14/50 do androids dream of electric sheep - philip k dick*
*15/50 the ticket that exploded - william s burroughs*
*16/50 quantum psychology - robert anton wilson*
*17/50 nova express - william s burroughs*
*18/50 a maze of death - philip k dick*
*19/50 exterminator! william s burroughs*
*20/50 wild boys - william s burroughs*
*21/50 ethics - baruch de spinoza*
*22/50 interzone - william s burroughs*


----------



## D'wards (Feb 18, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten
3/26 - The Machine Gunners by Robert Westall
4/26 - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie
5/26 - Letters to Emma Bowlcut by Bill Callahan
6/26 - Dr Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb by Peter George
7/26 - Twisting My Melon by Shaun Ryder
8/26 - I, Robot by Isaac Asimov
9/26 - Twelve by Nick McDonell
10/26 - The Cement Garden by Ian McEwan
11/26 - Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk
12/26 - The L.A. Diaries by James Brown
13/26 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons
14/26 - The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins


----------



## Epona (Feb 18, 2012)

I have had to stop reading for now, I have run out of books to read, no money to buy anything (even from charity shops), my local library doesn't have much, and trying to read e-books on my monitor is making my eyes go bloodshot!

Have asked for a Kindle for my birthday in early April, so expect more updates from me then


----------



## Me76 (Feb 19, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle
9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson

10/35 Sisterwives, Rachel Connor


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 20, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson 
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard 
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard 
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)

*13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene*


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2012)

seven princes (2)


----------



## Shirl (Feb 21, 2012)

1/25 Death comes to Pemberley - P D James
2/25 A Place of Execution - Val McDermid
3/25 The Sisterwives - Rachel Connor
4/25 War Horse -Michael Morpurgo


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 22, 2012)

11/50 Walkin' the Dog - Walter Mosley


----------



## Me76 (Feb 23, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle
9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson
10/35 Sisterwives, Rachel Connor

11/35 The Penal Colony, Richard Herley


----------



## baldrick (Feb 23, 2012)

14/100 Tommy: the British soldier on the Western Front 1914-1918 - Richard Holmes


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 23, 2012)

1/52 Wasted In Love - Allan Wilson
2/52 Cain's Book - Alexander Trocchi
3/52 The Doings of Raffles Haw - Arthur Conan Doyle
4/52 The Time Machine - HG Wells
*5/52 Death Of A Ladies Man - Alan Bissett*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 24, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson 
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard 
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard 
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene

*14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty *


----------



## Kidda (Feb 24, 2012)

1/20- Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney
2/20- May i have your attention please- James Corden
3/20- Look Back in Hunger- Jo Brand
*4/20- None shall divide us- Michael Stone*


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 25, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson 
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard 
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard 
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty

*15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang*


----------



## Belushi (Feb 26, 2012)

Armistead Maupin 'Tales of the City' (1/15)
Leopold von Sacher-Masoch 'Venus in Furs' (2/15)
Laurie Lee 'Selected Poems' (3/15)
Anton Chekhov 'Collected Stories' (4/15)
Anais Nin 'Delta of Venus' (5/15)
Michael Hofmann 'Approximately Nowhere: Poems' (6/15)
*Johann Wolfgang von Goethe 'The Madwoman on a Pilgrimage' (7/15)*


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 26, 2012)

1/52 Wasted In Love - Allan Wilson
2/52 Cain's Book - Alexander Trocchi
3/52 The Doings of Raffles Haw - Arthur Conan Doyle
4/52 The Time Machine - HG Wells
5/52 Death Of A Ladies Man - Alan Bissett
*6/52 The Perks of Being a Wallflower - Stephen Chbosky*


----------



## xenon (Feb 26, 2012)

01/25 Thriving Beyond Sustainability - Andrés R Edwards
02/25 Worlds at War - Anthony Pagden
03/25 - The Age of the Gladiators - Rupert matthews
04/25 By the Sword - Richard Cohen
05/25 Accelerando - Charles Stross


----------



## D'wards (Feb 26, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten
3/26 - The Machine Gunners by Robert Westall
4/26 - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie
5/26 - Letters to Emma Bowlcut by Bill Callahan
6/26 - Dr Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb by Peter George
7/26 - Twisting My Melon by Shaun Ryder
8/26 - I, Robot by Isaac Asimov
9/26 - Twelve by Nick McDonell
10/26 - The Cement Garden by Ian McEwan
11/26 - Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk
12/26 - The L.A. Diaries by James Brown
13/26 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons
14/26 - The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins
15/26 - Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins


----------



## starfish (Feb 27, 2012)

1/2? The Sisters Brothers by Patrick DeWitt
2/2? The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga
3/2? The Best American Mystery Stories 2011, Various Authors, Guest Edited by Harlan Coben


----------



## pennimania (Mar 1, 2012)

pennimania said:


> 9 Green Money - DE Stevenson
> *10- The Sunken Garden - Douglass Wallop*
> *11 - Angel Pavement - JB Priestley - *am having a bit of a JBP pash atm, also rereading in tandem with mr mania The Good Companions - spmetimes we laugh so much we can't speak for ages - or only speak to each other in 'chumha's' (see chapter 3)


 12- Mrs Miniver - Jan Struther
13 - Bright Day - JB Priestley
14 - Charlotte Fairlie - DE Stephenson
15 Nicholae-LaHaye & Jenkins
16 Soul Harvest    "  "
17 Apollyon          " "
18  Armageddon    " "  - I am really ashamed of these last 4 because they are xtian post rapture cripcrap, but once you've read one you have to keep going


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 1, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson 
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard 
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard 
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang

*16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan


----------



## petee (Mar 1, 2012)

petee said:


> 4/20 gay new york ... 1890 - 1940 (chauncey)


5/20 patient (watt)
6/20 teacher man (mccourt)


----------



## petee (Mar 5, 2012)

petee said:


> 5/20 patient (watt)
> 6/20 teacher man (mccourt)


7/20 dr jekyll and mr hyde (stevenson)


----------



## Me76 (Mar 6, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle
9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson
10/35 Sisterwives, Rachel Connor
11/35 The Penal Colony, Richard Herley
12/35 Mile 81, Stephen King

13/35 Never Let Me Go, Kazuo Ishiguro


----------



## baldrick (Mar 6, 2012)

15/100 Caitlin Moran - How to be a woman


----------



## Belushi (Mar 7, 2012)

Armistead Maupin 'Tales of the City' (1/15)
Leopold von Sacher-Masoch 'Venus in Furs' (2/15)
Laurie Lee 'Selected Poems' (3/15)
Anton Chekhov 'Collected Stories' (4/15)
Anais Nin 'Delta of Venus' (5/15)
Michael Hofmann 'Approximately Nowhere: Poems' (6/15)
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe 'The Madwoman on a Pilgrimage' (7/15)
*Saul Bellow 'Herzog' (8/15)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 8, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson 
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard 
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard 
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill

*17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill*

Maybe I should step away from Reg for a couple of weeks.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 8, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson 
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard 
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard 
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill

*18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos*


----------



## Kate Hillier (Mar 9, 2012)

I got to work out a List. I am on Goodreads and reading 75 Books this Year unless I can hike it up to the 100 Level.


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 9, 2012)

12/50 The Fellowship of The Ring by Tolkein
13/50 The Two Towers by Tolkein


----------



## petee (Mar 10, 2012)

petee said:


> 7/20 dr jekyll and mr hyde (stevenson)


8/20 sounds of silence (kossmann)


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Mar 10, 2012)

1/52 Wasted In Love - Allan Wilson
2/52 Cain's Book - Alexander Trocchi
3/52 The Doings of Raffles Haw - Arthur Conan Doyle
4/52 The Time Machine - HG Wells
5/52 Death Of A Ladies Man - Alan Bissett
6/52 The Perks of Being a Wallflower - Stephen Chbosky
*7/52 Morvern Callar - Alan Warner*
*8/52 Bucket of Tongues - Duncan McLean*


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 10, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 1/52 Wasted In Love - Allan Wilson
> 2/52 Cain's Book - Alexander Trocchi
> 3/52 The Doings of Raffles Haw - Arthur Conan Doyle
> 4/52 The Time Machine - HG Wells
> ...


 
Bucket of Tongues is a great collection of short stories. Recommended.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 10, 2012)

14/35 Darkfall, Dean Koontz


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan

Which is an very interesting book about a British Communist, who lived in Russia for a number of years, and claimed to have been the first foreigner to play for Spartak Moscow (in 1963 - 2 games)


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Mar 11, 2012)

1/52 Wasted In Love - Allan Wilson
2/52 Cain's Book - Alexander Trocchi
3/52 The Doings of Raffles Haw - Arthur Conan Doyle
4/52 The Time Machine - HG Wells
5/52 Death Of A Ladies Man - Alan Bissett
6/52 The Perks of Being a Wallflower - Stephen Chbosky
7/52 Morvern Callar - Alan Warner
8/52 Bucket of Tongues - Duncan McLean
*9/53 The Trick Is To Keep Breathing - Janice Galloway*


----------



## starfish (Mar 12, 2012)

1/2? The Sisters Brothers by Patrick DeWitt
2/2? The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga
3/2? The Best American Mystery Stories 2011, Various Authors, Guest Edited by Harlan Coben
4/2? Pigeon English by Stephen Kelman


----------



## shambler (Mar 13, 2012)

1/40 Hard Times - Dickens
2/40 Mrs Dalloway - Virginia Woolf.

*3/40 Devil In a Blue Dress - Walter Mosley. *Awesome. I love Raymond Chandler, and loved Mosley's take on LA fiction too.
*4/40 Slaughterhouse 5 - Kurt Vonnegut. *Also awesome. And hilarious. And very very sad.*

*Im shit at book reviews


----------



## braindancer (Mar 13, 2012)

1/30 - The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
2/30 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick DeWitt
3/30 - Snowdrops - A.D. Miller
4/30 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
5/30 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakari
6/30 - The Great Gatsby - Francis Scott Fitzgerald
7/30 - Trouble with Lichen - John Wyndham


----------



## D'wards (Mar 13, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten
3/26 - The Machine Gunners by Robert Westall
4/26 - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie
5/26 - Letters to Emma Bowlcut by Bill Callahan
6/26 - Dr Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb by Peter George
7/26 - Twisting My Melon by Shaun Ryder
8/26 - I, Robot by Isaac Asimov
9/26 - Twelve by Nick McDonell
10/26 - The Cement Garden by Ian McEwan
11/26 - Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk
12/26 - The L.A. Diaries by James Brown
13/26 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons
14/26 - The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins
15/26 - Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins
16/26 - Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins


----------



## Belushi (Mar 13, 2012)

Armistead Maupin 'Tales of the City' (1/15)
Leopold von Sacher-Masoch 'Venus in Furs' (2/15)
Laurie Lee 'Selected Poems' (3/15)
Anton Chekhov 'Collected Stories' (4/15)
Anais Nin 'Delta of Venus' (5/15)
Michael Hofmann 'Approximately Nowhere: Poems' (6/15)
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe 'The Madwoman on a Pilgrimage' (7/15)
Saul Bellow 'Herzog' (8/15)
*Graham Green 'The Third Man and The Fallen Idol' (9/15)*


----------



## Kidda (Mar 13, 2012)

1/20- Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney
2/20- May i have your attention please- James Corden
3/20- Look Back in Hunger- Jo Brand
4/20- None shall divide us- Michael Stone
*5/20- The Killing of Tupac Shakur- Cathy Scott*


----------



## districtline (Mar 15, 2012)

Jan Hjärpe - Islamismer (2/50)
Saphia Azzeddine - Confidences á Allah (3/50)
Graham Greene - The Quiet American (4/50)

Graham Greene, what a master!


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 15, 2012)

14/50 Return of the King by Tolkein


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 16, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson 
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard 
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard 
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos

*19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo*


----------



## Riklet (Mar 16, 2012)

1/20 - The Etymologicon - Mark Forsyth (unfinished)
2/20 - Cuentos de Amor de Locura y de Muerte - Horacio Quiroga (unfinished)
3/20 - A Short Introduction to Anarchism during the Spanish Civil War - Peter Phillips

Shocking. I've been really shit at reading even by my standards... a fair bit of bits n pieces here n there but no sustained book readin'...


----------



## Shirl (Mar 16, 2012)

1/25 Death comes to Pemberley - P D James
2/25 A Place of Execution - Val McDermid
3/25 The Sisterwives - Rachel Connor
4/25 War Horse -Michael Morpurgo
5/25 Living with Deerhounds. second edition Kay Barret


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Mar 16, 2012)

1/52 Wasted In Love - Allan Wilson
2/52 Cain's Book - Alexander Trocchi
3/52 The Doings of Raffles Haw - Arthur Conan Doyle
4/52 The Time Machine - HG Wells
5/52 Death Of A Ladies Man - Alan Bissett
6/52 The Perks of Being a Wallflower - Stephen Chbosky
7/52 Morvern Callar - Alan Warner
8/52 Bucket of Tongues - Duncan McLean
9/53 The Trick Is To Keep Breathing - Janice Galloway
*10/53 Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency - Douglas Adams* (re-read after discovering it down the back of my desk)


----------



## districtline (Mar 16, 2012)

Don DeLillo - Point Omega (5/50)


----------



## machine cat (Mar 16, 2012)

1/30 The Elephant Vanishes - Haruki Murakami
2/30 Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World - Haruki Murakami
3/30 Rendezvous With Rama - Arther C. Clarke

*4/30 Chavs: The Demonization of the Working Class - Owen Jones*
*5/30 Relevation Space - Alastair Reynolds*
*6/30 In the Country of Last Things - Paul Auster*


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 17, 2012)

(1/21) - Copperhead by Bernard Cornwell
(2/21) - Tick Tock by James Patterson
*(3/21) - Battle Flag by Bernard Cornwell*


----------



## Me76 (Mar 17, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle
9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson
10/35 Sisterwives, Rachel Connor
11/35 The Penal Colony, Richard Herley
12/35 Mile 81, Stephen King
13/35 Never Let Me Go, Kazuo Ishiguro 
14/35 Darkfall, Dean Koontz

15/35 One Day, David Nicholls


----------



## D'wards (Mar 18, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten
3/26 - The Machine Gunners by Robert Westall
4/26 - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie
5/26 - Letters to Emma Bowlcut by Bill Callahan
6/26 - Dr Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb by Peter George
7/26 - Twisting My Melon by Shaun Ryder
8/26 - I, Robot by Isaac Asimov
9/26 - Twelve by Nick McDonell
10/26 - The Cement Garden by Ian McEwan
11/26 - Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk
12/26 - The L.A. Diaries by James Brown
13/26 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons
14/26 - The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins
15/26 - Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins
16/26 - Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins
17/26 - Life on Air by David Attenborough


----------



## Epona (Mar 18, 2012)

My parents loaned me some books, so I have had new things to read! (I haven't been including re-reads in my count).


1/50 - Southern Cross by Patricia Cornwell
2/50 - Survivor by Chuck Palahniuk
3/50 - Pygmy by Chuck Palahniuk
4/50 - Soft by Rupert Thomson
5/50 - 8 Minutes Idle by Matt Thorne
6/50 - Damned by Chuck Palahniuk
7/50 - Diary by Chuck Palahniuk
8/50 - Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk
9/50 - Snuff by Chuck Palahniuk
10/50 - Tell All by Chuck Palahniuk
11/50 - Rant by Chuck Palahniuk


*12/50 - What To Do When Someone Dies by Nicci French*
*13/50 - The Crossing Places by Elly Griffiths (great crime/forensics type novel, I recommend it if you like that sort of thing!)*
*14/50 - Gentlemen & Players by Joanne Harris.*


I just want to particularly recommend Gentlemen & Players as I really enjoyed it, the plot/narration is quite clever without ever seeming to try too hard or coming across as pretentious, and there are elements of it that reminded me a bit of The Secret History (with shades of The Go Between, just small touches that brought that to mind too) but without being so similar that it felt like a rip-off of that - if you like a mystery/revenge/long build up type of story then I'd say it's definitely worth a read, a very good novel. I got to the end and I think I might have to read it again soon!


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 18, 2012)

1) Truman Capote - In Cold Blood
2) TS Eliot - The Waste Land and other poems
3) Angela Carter - Nights at the Circus
4) WH Auden - Selected Poems
5) Christopher Isherwood - Prater Violet
6) Iain Banks - Transition
7) F Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby
8) Virginia Woolf - Mrs Dalloway
9) Helene Hanff - 84 Charing Cross Road
10) Voltaire - Candide
11) Simon Gray - The Smoking Diaries

I thought I'd be toward the low end of the 20-50 crowd - so have started at a brisk pace. The first book I started this year was Ackroyd's 'London - A Biography' and its been a couple of pages a night now for some months..............


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 19, 2012)

Armistead Maupin 'Tales of the City' (1/15)
Leopold von Sacher-Masoch 'Venus in Furs' (2/15)
Laurie Lee 'Selected Poems' (3/15)
Anton Chekhov 'Collected Stories' (4/15)
Anais Nin 'Delta of Venus' (5/15)
Michael Hofmann 'Approximately Nowhere: Poems' (6/15)
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe 'The Madwoman on a Pilgrimage' (7/15)
Saul Bellow 'Herzog' (8/15)
Graham Green 'The Third Man and The Fallen Idol' (9/15)
*Philip Larkin 'The Whitsun Weddings' (10/15)*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 20, 2012)

1/50 the myth of sisyphus - albert camus
2/50 prometheus rising - robert anton wilson
3/50 dawn of the dumb - charlie brooker
4/50 how to be an existentialist - gary cox
5/50 the plague - albert camus
6/50 consider the lobster - david foster wallace
7/50 the rebel - albert camus
8/50 being and nothingness - jean paul sartre
9/50 the three stigmata of palmer eldritch - philip k dick
10/50 queer - william s burroughs
11/50 of mice and men - john steinbeck
12/50 naked lunch - william s burroughs
13/50 the soft machine william s burroughs
14/50 do androids dream of electric sheep - philip k dick
15/50 the ticket that exploded - william s burroughs
16/50 quantum psychology - robert anton wilson
17/50 nova express - william s burroughs
18/50 a maze of death - philip k dick
19/50 exterminator! william s burroughs
20/50 wild boys - william s burroughs
21/50 ethics - baruch de spinoza
22/50 interzone - william s burroughs
*23/50 critique of pure reason - immanuel kant*
* 24/50 Phenomenology of spirit - georg wilhelm friedrich hegel*
* 25/50 already dead: a galifornia gothic - denis johnson *
* 26/50 food of the gods - terence mckenna *
* 27/50 the transmigration of timothy archer - philip k dick*
* 28/50 the trial - franz kafka*
* 29/50 the gambler/bobok/a nasty story - fyodor dostoyevsky*
* 30/50 zeno's conscience - italo svevo*
* 31/50 nobody move - denis johnson *
* 32/50 port of saints - william s burroughs*


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 23, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson 
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard 
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard 
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo

*20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor*


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2012)

Riklet said:


> 1/20 - The Etymologicon - Mark Forsyth (unfinished)
> 2/20 - Cuentos de Amor de Locura y de Muerte - Horacio Quiroga (unfinished)
> 3/20 - A Short Introduction to Anarchism during the Spanish Civil War - Peter Phillips
> 
> Shocking. I've been really shit at reading even by my standards... a fair bit of bits n pieces here n there but no sustained book readin'...


much the same here


----------



## ringo (Mar 25, 2012)

1/30 Step-Families - Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton
4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen
5/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R. R. Martin
6/30 Triksta - Nick Cohn
7/30 Why Love Matters: How Affection Shapes a Baby's Brain - Sue Gerhardt
*8/30 Manhood - Steve Biddulph*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 25, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
> 2. "The Holy Thief" - William Ryan
> 3. "Cosmonaut Keep" - Ken Macleod - really enjoyed it


 
Can now include this as I have eschewed all other books for over a month in order to learn it for performances that finished yesterday!

4. *"Private Lives"* - Noel Coward


----------



## xenon (Mar 25, 2012)

01/25 Thriving Beyond Sustainability - Andrés R Edwards
02/25 Worlds at War - Anthony Pagden
03/25 - The Age of the Gladiators - Rupert matthews
04/25 By the Sword - Richard Cohen
05/25 Accelerando - Charles Stross
06/25 Basic Economics - Thomas Sowle
07/25 Top Down Network Design - Cisco Press
08/25 I Partridge - Steve Coogan.
09/25 Iron Council - China Miéville


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 25, 2012)

(1/21) - Copperhead by Bernard Cornwell
(2/21) - Tick Tock by James Patterson
(3/21) - Battle Flag by Bernard Cornwell
*(4/21) - The Sevenpenny Gate: A Lifelong Love Affair with Celtic FC by John Cairney*


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Mar 25, 2012)

1/52 Wasted In Love - Allan Wilson
2/52 Cain's Book - Alexander Trocchi
3/52 The Doings of Raffles Haw - Arthur Conan Doyle
4/52 The Time Machine - HG Wells
5/52 Death Of A Ladies Man - Alan Bissett
6/52 The Perks of Being a Wallflower - Stephen Chbosky
7/52 Morvern Callar - Alan Warner
8/52 Bucket of Tongues - Duncan McLean
9/53 The Trick Is To Keep Breathing - Janice Galloway
10/53 Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency - Douglas Adams
*11/53 Ludmilla's Broken English - DBC Pierre*


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2012)

First quarter
1/80 Bertie Sings the Blues - Alexander McCall Smith
2/80 Mach Mich Scharf - Lucy Palmer
3/80 Kalt Duscher - Mattihias Sachau
4/80 Mach Mich Wild  - Lucy Palmer
5/80 The People's Manifesto - Mark Thomas
6/80 Mach Mich Gierig - Lucy Palmer
7/80 Purple Hibiscus - Chimumanda Nzogi Adichie
8/80 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
9/80 Wintersmith - Terry Pratchett
10/80 Mach Mich Geil - Lucy Palmer
11/80 Faust und Gretchen - Susanne Alberti
12/80 I Shall Wear Midnight - Terry Pratchett
13/80 Le Mot Interdit - Nicolas de Hirsching
14/80 The Forgotten Affairs of Youth - Alexander McCall Smith
15/80 Pigeon English - Stephen Kelman
16/80 The Devil in Amber - Mark Gatiss
17/80 A Discovery of Witches - Deborah Harkness
18/80 Little Man, What Now? - Hans Fallada
19/80 Das Ur-Heidi - Peter O Buettner
20/80 Linksaufsteher - Matthias Sacchau


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 26, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson 
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard 
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard 
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor

*21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)*


----------



## Epona (Mar 27, 2012)

1/50 - Southern Cross by Patricia Cornwell
2/50 - Survivor by Chuck Palahniuk
3/50 - Pygmy by Chuck Palahniuk
4/50 - Soft by Rupert Thomson
5/50 - 8 Minutes Idle by Matt Thorne
6/50 - Damned by Chuck Palahniuk
7/50 - Diary by Chuck Palahniuk
8/50 - Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk
9/50 - Snuff by Chuck Palahniuk
10/50 - Tell All by Chuck Palahniuk
11/50 - Rant by Chuck Palahniuk
12/50 - What To Do When Someone Dies by Nicci French
13/50 - The Crossing Places by Elly Griffiths 
14/50 - Gentlemen & Players by Joanne Harris.

*15/50 - Raven Black by Ann Cleeves
16/50 - The Queen of the Tambourine by Jane Gardam (I loved this book a great deal, it's superb)*


----------



## Epona (Mar 27, 2012)

colbhoy said:


> (1/21) - Copperhead by Bernard Cornwell
> (2/21) - Tick Tock by James Patterson
> (3/21) - Battle Flag by Bernard Cornwell
> *(4/21) - The Sevenpenny Gate: A Lifelong Love Affair with Celtic FC by John Cairney*


 
If you like Bernard Cornwell have you read Stonehenge? I absolutely loved it. Very little factual basis in it whatsoever mind you (and I'm an archaeologist so have a tendency to be super-critical about that sort of thing) but absolutely fantastic imagination at work, weaving a good and interesting fiction, I really enjoyed it when I read it a few years ago.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Mar 27, 2012)

1/52 Wasted In Love - Allan Wilson
2/52 Cain's Book - Alexander Trocchi
3/52 The Doings of Raffles Haw - Arthur Conan Doyle
4/52 The Time Machine - HG Wells
5/52 Death Of A Ladies Man - Alan Bissett
6/52 The Perks of Being a Wallflower - Stephen Chbosky
7/52 Morvern Callar - Alan Warner
8/52 Bucket of Tongues - Duncan McLean
9/53 The Trick Is To Keep Breathing - Janice Galloway
10/53 Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency - Douglas Adams
11/53 Ludmilla's Broken English - DBC Pierre
*12/53 Just Kids - Patti Smith*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 27, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 27, 2012)

Epona said:


> If you like Bernard Cornwell have you read Stonehenge? I absolutely loved it. Very little factual basis in it whatsoever mind you (and I'm an archaeologist so have a tendency to be super-critical about that sort of thing) but absolutely fantastic imagination at work, weaving a good and interesting fiction, I really enjoyed it when I read it a few years ago.


 
Hi Epona, my dad is a fan of Cornwell and has read a lot of the Sharpe series. He bought me Harlequin, part 1 of the Grail series which I enjoyed. I am working my way through my dad's copies of the Starbuck Chronicles and am enjoying them as well. Stonehenge looks good, will look out for it (my dad may even have it!).....and I will need to finish the Grail series as well. So little time!


----------



## starfish (Mar 27, 2012)

1/2? The Sisters Brothers by Patrick DeWitt
 2/2? The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga
 3/2? The Best American Mystery Stories 2011, Various Authors, Guest Edited by Harlan Coben
 4/2? Pigeon English by Stephen Kelman
 5/2? Poison by Ed McBain


----------



## Kidda (Mar 28, 2012)

1/20- Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney
2/20- May i have your attention please- James Corden
3/20- Look Back in Hunger- Jo Brand
4/20- None shall divide us- Michael Stone
*5/20- The Killing of Tupac Shakur- Cathy Scott*
*6/20- 'Outlaws: Inside the violent world of Biker gangs'- Tony Thompson*


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 28, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson 
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard 
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard 
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)

*22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer *

Borrowed it from my local library after first reading about the book on the Beating the Fascists thread. Fascinating read - and definitely recommended - but a part of me wishes that the author had solely focused on the Tony story line. It was definitely the more interesting of the two interwoven stories.

And if the author ever goes on Mastermind, with the history of the Neo-Nazi movement as his specialist subject, I'm putting fifty quid on him to win.


----------



## ringo (Mar 29, 2012)

1/30 Step-Families - Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton
4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen
5/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R. R. Martin
6/30 Triksta - Nick Cohn
7/30 Why Love Matters: How Affection Shapes a Baby's Brain - Sue Gerhardt
8/30 Manhood - Steve Biddulph
*9/30 The Human Factor - Graham Greene*


----------



## petee (Mar 29, 2012)

petee said:


> 7/20 dr jekyll and mr hyde (stevenson)


8/20 the liar's tale (campbell)


----------



## braindancer (Mar 30, 2012)

1/30 - The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
2/30 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick DeWitt
3/30 - Snowdrops - A.D. Miller
4/30 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
5/30 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakari
6/30 - The Great Gatsby - Francis Scott Fitzgerald
7/30 - Trouble with Lichen - John Wyndham
8/30 - Under the Frog - Tibor Fischer


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks


----------



## Me76 (Mar 31, 2012)

16/35 Brenton Brown, Alex Wheatle


----------



## Belushi (Apr 3, 2012)

Armistead Maupin 'Tales of the City' (1/15)
Leopold von Sacher-Masoch 'Venus in Furs' (2/15)
Laurie Lee 'Selected Poems' (3/15)
Anton Chekhov 'Collected Stories' (4/15)
Anais Nin 'Delta of Venus' (5/15)
Michael Hofmann 'Approximately Nowhere: Poems' (6/15)
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe 'The Madwoman on a Pilgrimage' (7/15)
Saul Bellow 'Herzog' (8/15)
Graham Green 'The Third Man and The Fallen Idol' (9/15)
Philip Larkin 'The Whitsun Weddings' (10/15)
*Giuseppe di Lampedusa 'The Leopard' (11/15)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 4, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson 
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard 
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard 
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer

*23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light *


----------



## Shirl (Apr 4, 2012)

1/25 Death comes to Pemberley - P D James
2/25 A Place of Execution - Val McDermid
3/25 The Sisterwives - Rachel Connor
4/25 War Horse -Michael Morpurgo
5/25 Living with Deerhounds. second edition Kay Barret
6/25 A life like other People's - Alan Bennett
7/25 An Uncommon Reader - Alan Bennet


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 4, 2012)

1/52 Wasted In Love - Allan Wilson
2/52 Cain's Book - Alexander Trocchi
3/52 The Doings of Raffles Haw - Arthur Conan Doyle
4/52 The Time Machine - HG Wells
5/52 Death Of A Ladies Man - Alan Bissett
6/52 The Perks of Being a Wallflower - Stephen Chbosky
7/52 Morvern Callar - Alan Warner
8/52 Bucket of Tongues - Duncan McLean
9/53 The Trick Is To Keep Breathing - Janice Galloway
10/53 Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency - Douglas Adams
11/53 Ludmilla's Broken English - DBC Pierre
12/53 Just Kids - Patti Smith
*13/52 The Search for the Dice Man - Luke Rhinehart*
*14/52 Bad Haircut - Tom Perotta*


----------



## Epona (Apr 5, 2012)

1/50 - Southern Cross by Patricia Cornwell
2/50 - Survivor by Chuck Palahniuk
3/50 - Pygmy by Chuck Palahniuk
4/50 - Soft by Rupert Thomson
5/50 - 8 Minutes Idle by Matt Thorne
6/50 - Damned by Chuck Palahniuk
7/50 - Diary by Chuck Palahniuk
8/50 - Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk
9/50 - Snuff by Chuck Palahniuk
10/50 - Tell All by Chuck Palahniuk
11/50 - Rant by Chuck Palahniuk
12/50 - What To Do When Someone Dies by Nicci French
13/50 - The Crossing Places by Elly Griffiths
14/50 - Gentlemen & Players by Joanne Harris
15/50 - Raven Black by Ann Cleeves
16/50 - The Queen of the Tambourine by Jane Gardam

*17/50 - The Janus Stone by Elly Griffiths*
*18/50 - The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins*
*19/50 - Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins*
*20/50 - Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins*
*21/50 - The Mephisto Club by Tess Gerritsen*
*22/50 - The House at Sea's End by Elly Griffiths*

I was pleasantly surprised (and horrified!) by the Hunger Games trilogy, I love dystopian stuff but because this series was aimed at young adults/older teens it had sort of passed me by until all the recent publicity about the film made me decide to seek it out, and it was actually pretty good and far more gory than I expected! And better than some of the dystopian stuff I've read that is aimed at a more mature audience.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 5, 2012)

Epona said:


> I was pleasantly surprised (and horrified!) by the Hunger Games trilogy, I love dystopian stuff but because this series was aimed at young adults/older teens it had sort of passed me by until all the recent publicity about the film made me decide to seek it out, and it was actually pretty good and far more gory than I expected! And better than some of the dystopian stuff I've read that is aimed at a more mature audience.


 
I am reading the first one at the moment and I'm loving it!!  Glad the rest of the trilogy is good also.


----------



## ringo (Apr 5, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> *13/52 The Search for the Dice Man - Luke Rhinehart*


 
I remember that being a disappointment after the first one. Can't really imagine reading either again though, they're of a time for me - a good time but that was over 20 years ago.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 5, 2012)

ringo said:


> I remember that being a disappointment after the first one. Can't really imagine reading either again though, they're of a time for me - a good time but that was over 20 years ago.


It was a disappointment, very weak follow up.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 6, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson 
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard 
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard 
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light

*24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread) *

I will look back on this reading year as 'The Year of Long-Ass Book Titles'.


----------



## petee (Apr 7, 2012)

petee said:


> 8/20 the liar's tale (campbell)


9/20 moby-dick (melville)
not every word of it, mind, but i'll be reading it again someday


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 8, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)

*25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson*


----------



## ringo (Apr 9, 2012)

1/30 Step-Families - Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton
4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen
5/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R. R. Martin
6/30 Triksta - Nick Cohn
7/30 Why Love Matters: How Affection Shapes a Baby's Brain - Sue Gerhardt
8/30 Manhood - Steve Biddulph
9/30 The Human Factor - Graham Greene
*10/30 God's Grace - Bernard Malamud*
*11/30 Reggae: From Mento To Dancehall - Werner Troeder*


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 10, 2012)

1/5 - 21 Years Gone - Jack Osbourne.
2/5 - 'Knifer' - Ronnie Tomson
3/5 - Stuart: A Life Backwards - Alexander Masters
4/5 - The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
5/5 - Hard Work - Polly Tonybee

I'm dead chuffed I've hit my target after years of terrible reading / starting books and never finishing them.  Think I'm going to aim for 20 now.  I only have 100 pages of The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists to go but the constant same old discussion is getting a bit old now.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 10, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker

Another Zombie novel - no wonder i'm having dreams about being covered in boils


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 10, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson

*26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina*


----------



## ringo (Apr 10, 2012)

1/30 Step-Families - Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton
4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen
5/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R. R. Martin
6/30 Triksta - Nick Cohn
7/30 Why Love Matters: How Affection Shapes a Baby's Brain - Sue Gerhardt
8/30 Manhood - Steve Biddulph
9/30 The Human Factor - Graham Greene
10/30 God's Grace - Bernard Malamud
11/30 Reggae: From Mento To Dancehall - Werner Troeder
*12/30 The Reggae Files: A Book Of Interviews - Gordon C.  1985*


----------



## districtline (Apr 11, 2012)

Paul Auster - Invisible (6/50)


----------



## starfish (Apr 11, 2012)

1/2? The Sisters Brothers by Patrick DeWitt
 2/2? The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga
 3/2? The Best American Mystery Stories 2011, Various Authors, Guest Edited by Harlan Coben
 4/2? Pigeon English by Stephen Kelman
 5/2? Poison by Ed McBain
 6/2? Tricks by Ed McBain


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 12, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina

*27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay*


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2012)

Armistead Maupin 'Tales of the City' (1/15)
Leopold von Sacher-Masoch 'Venus in Furs' (2/15)
Laurie Lee 'Selected Poems' (3/15)
Anton Chekhov 'Collected Stories' (4/15)
Anais Nin 'Delta of Venus' (5/15)
Michael Hofmann 'Approximately Nowhere: Poems' (6/15)
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe 'The Madwoman on a Pilgrimage' (7/15)
Saul Bellow 'Herzog' (8/15)
Graham Green 'The Third Man and The Fallen Idol' (9/15)
Philip Larkin 'The Whitsun Weddings' (10/15)
Giuseppe di Lampedusa 'The Leopard' (11/15)
*Carol Ann Duffy 'Mean Time' (12/15)*


----------



## ringo (Apr 13, 2012)

1/30 Step-Families - Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton
4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen
5/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R. R. Martin
6/30 Triksta - Nick Cohn
7/30 Why Love Matters: How Affection Shapes a Baby's Brain - Sue Gerhardt
8/30 Manhood - Steve Biddulph
9/30 The Human Factor - Graham Greene
10/30 God's Grace - Bernard Malamud
11/30 Reggae: From Mento To Dancehall - Werner Troeder
12/30 The Reggae Files: A Book Of Interviews - Gordon C. 1985
*13/30 **Reggae Scrapbook - Roger Steffens and Peter Simon*


----------



## Me76 (Apr 13, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle
9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson
10/35 Sisterwives, Rachel Connor
11/35 The Penal Colony, Richard Herley
12/35 Mile 81, Stephen King
13/35 Never Let Me Go, Kazuo Ishiguro 
14/35 Darkfall, Dean Koontz
15/35 One Day, David Nicholls
16/35 Brenton Brown, Alex Wheatle

17/35 The Hunger Games, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Catching Fire, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Mockingjay, Suzanne Collins

These books are the best I have read for a long time.  They have flaws but totally immersed me!


----------



## Kidda (Apr 13, 2012)

1/20- Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney
2/20- May i have your attention please- James Corden
3/20- Look Back in Hunger- Jo Brand
4/20- None shall divide us- Michael Stone
5/20- The Killing of Tupac Shakur- Cathy Scott[/B]
6/20- 'Outlaws: Inside the violent world of Biker gangs'- Tony Thompson[/B]


*
7/20- 'The autobiography of a recovering skinhead' Frank Meeink*
*
Fantastic fantastic book  *


----------



## Kidda (Apr 14, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> 1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
> 2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
> 3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
> 4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
> ...


 
You are powering through on your target of 75


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 15, 2012)

Kidda said:


> You are powering through on your target of 75


 
I think I've been lucky with my choices. However, I should make the effort to read more non-fiction . . . which isn't footie related.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 15, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay

*28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies *

A classic. Deserves all the plaudits it gets.


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 15, 2012)

15/50 Mary Anne in Autumn by Armistead Maupin
16/50 How to Kill: The Definitive History of the Assassin by Kris Hollington
17/50 Cotton Comes to Harlem by Chester Himes
18/50 A Rage in Harlem by Chester Himes


----------



## D'wards (Apr 15, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten
3/26 - The Machine Gunners by Robert Westall
4/26 - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie
5/26 - Letters to Emma Bowlcut by Bill Callahan
6/26 - Dr Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb by Peter George
7/26 - Twisting My Melon by Shaun Ryder
8/26 - I, Robot by Isaac Asimov
9/26 - Twelve by Nick McDonell
10/26 - The Cement Garden by Ian McEwan
11/26 - Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk
12/26 - The L.A. Diaries by James Brown
13/26 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons
14/26 - The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins
15/26 - Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins
16/26 - Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins
17/26 - Life on Air by David Attenborough
18/26 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 16, 2012)

1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Holy Thief" - William Ryan
3. "Cosmonaut Keep" - Ken Macleod
4. "Private Lives" - Noel Coward
5. *"Lustrum"* - Robert Harris. Okay but faltered a bit towards the end, it did mke me look up the varied politics of the Roman republic and empire.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 16, 2012)

1/30 - The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
2/30 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick DeWitt
3/30 - Snowdrops - A.D. Miller
4/30 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
5/30 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakari
6/30 - The Great Gatsby - Francis Scott Fitzgerald
7/30 - Trouble with Lichen - John Wyndham
8/30 - Under the Frog - Tibor Fischer
*9/30 - If not now, when - Primo Levi*
​


----------



## ringo (Apr 16, 2012)

1/30 Step-Families - Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton
4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen
5/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R. R. Martin
6/30 Triksta - Nick Cohn
7/30 Why Love Matters: How Affection Shapes a Baby's Brain - Sue Gerhardt
8/30 Manhood - Steve Biddulph
9/30 The Human Factor - Graham Greene
10/30 God's Grace - Bernard Malamud
11/30 Reggae: From Mento To Dancehall - Werner Troeder
12/30 The Reggae Files: A Book Of Interviews - Gordon C. 1985
13/30 Reggae Scrapbook - Roger Steffens and Peter Simon
*14/30 The Dirty South - Alex Wheatle*
*15/30 Of Mice And Men - John Steinbeck*


----------



## petee (Apr 18, 2012)

petee said:


> 9/20 moby-dick (melville)


10/20 the sword and the shield (andrews and mitrokhin)


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley

not the lightest of reads - about modernism in architecture, film, theatre, radio, very interesting but might have to read it again as it's heavy stuff


----------



## ringo (Apr 18, 2012)

1/30 Step-Families - Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton
4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen
5/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R. R. Martin
6/30 Triksta - Nick Cohn
7/30 Why Love Matters: How Affection Shapes a Baby's Brain - Sue Gerhardt
8/30 Manhood - Steve Biddulph
9/30 The Human Factor - Graham Greene
10/30 God's Grace - Bernard Malamud
11/30 Reggae: From Mento To Dancehall - Werner Troeder
12/30 The Reggae Files: A Book Of Interviews - Gordon C. 1985
13/30 Reggae Scrapbook - Roger Steffens and Peter Simon
14/30 The Dirty South - Alex Wheatle
15/30 Of Mice And Men - John Steinbeck
*16/30 Soul Music - Terry Pratchett*


----------



## petee (Apr 20, 2012)

petee said:


> 10/20 the sword and the shield (andrews and mitrokhin)


11/20 bury me standing (fonseca)


----------



## baldrick (Apr 21, 2012)

*16/100 Descent into Chaos - Ahmed Rashid*
*17/100 Chavs - Owen Jones*
*18/100 The Forever War - Dexter Filkin*
*19/100 Body Work - Sara Paretsky*
*20/100 The Disappeared - M R Hall*
*21/100 The Glass Rainbow - James Lee Burke*
*22/100 Saki - The Complete Works*


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 23, 2012)

19/50 Sixkill by Robert B. Parker


----------



## D'wards (Apr 24, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten
3/26 - The Machine Gunners by Robert Westall
4/26 - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie
5/26 - Letters to Emma Bowlcut by Bill Callahan
6/26 - Dr Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb by Peter George
7/26 - Twisting My Melon by Shaun Ryder
8/26 - I, Robot by Isaac Asimov
9/26 - Twelve by Nick McDonell
10/26 - The Cement Garden by Ian McEwan
11/26 - Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk
12/26 - The L.A. Diaries by James Brown
13/26 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons
14/26 - The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins
15/26 - Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins
16/26 - Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins
17/26 - Life on Air by David Attenborough
18/26 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy
19/26 - Skagboys by Irvine Welsh


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 25, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies

*29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey*


----------



## Kidda (Apr 26, 2012)

1/20- Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney
2/20- May i have your attention please- James Corden
3/20- Look Back in Hunger- Jo Brand
4/20- None shall divide us- Michael Stone
5/20- The Killing of Tupac Shakur- Cathy Scott[/B]
6/20- 'Outlaws: Inside the violent world of Biker gangs'- Tony Thompson[/B]
*7/20- 'The autobiography of a recovering skinhead' Frank Meeink*
*8/20- Blood In Blood Out; The violent empire of the Aryan Brotherhood - John Lee Brook*


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 27, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey

*30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton*


----------



## Shirl (Apr 28, 2012)

1/25 Death comes to Pemberley - P D James
2/25 A Place of Execution - Val McDermid
3/25 The Sisterwives - Rachel Connor
4/25 War Horse -Michael Morpurgo
5/25 Living with Deerhounds. second edition Kay Barret
6/25 A life like other People's - Alan Bennett
7/25 An Uncommon Reader - Alan Bennet
8/25 Water for Elephants


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 29, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton

*31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines*


----------



## starfish (Apr 29, 2012)

1/2? The Sisters Brothers by Patrick DeWitt
 2/2? The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga
 3/2? The Best American Mystery Stories 2011, Various Authors, Guest Edited by Harlan Coben
 4/2? Pigeon English by Stephen Kelman
 5/2? Poison by Ed McBain
 6/2? Tricks by Ed McBain
 7/2? Lullaby by Ed McBain


----------



## Me76 (Apr 29, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle
9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson
10/35 Sisterwives, Rachel Connor
11/35 The Penal Colony, Richard Herley
12/35 Mile 81, Stephen King
13/35 Never Let Me Go, Kazuo Ishiguro 
14/35 Darkfall, Dean Koontz
15/35 One Day, David Nicholls
16/35 Brenton Brown, Alex Wheatle
17/35 The Hunger Games, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Catching Fire, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Mockingjay, Suzanne Collins

19/35 Daddy's Home, A K Alexander


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 30, 2012)

20/50 A Shed of One's Own by Marcus Berkmann


----------



## braindancer (Apr 30, 2012)

1/30 - The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
2/30 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick DeWitt
3/30 - Snowdrops - A.D. Miller
4/30 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
5/30 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakari
6/30 - The Great Gatsby - Francis Scott Fitzgerald
7/30 - Trouble with Lichen - John Wyndham
8/30 - Under the Frog - Tibor Fischer
9/30 - If not now, when - Primo Levi
10/30 - The weight of numbers - Simon Ings


----------



## imposs1904 (May 1, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines

*32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner*


----------



## Belushi (May 1, 2012)

Armistead Maupin 'Tales of the City' (1/15)
Leopold von Sacher-Masoch 'Venus in Furs' (2/15)
Laurie Lee 'Selected Poems' (3/15)
Anton Chekhov 'Collected Stories' (4/15)
Anais Nin 'Delta of Venus' (5/15)
Michael Hofmann 'Approximately Nowhere: Poems' (6/15)
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe 'The Madwoman on a Pilgrimage' (7/15)
Saul Bellow 'Herzog' (8/15)
Graham Green 'The Third Man and The Fallen Idol' (9/15)
Philip Larkin 'The Whitsun Weddings' (10/15)
Giuseppe di Lampedusa 'The Leopard' (11/15)
Carol Ann Duffy 'Mean Time' (12/15)
*Muriel Barbery 'The Elegance of the Hedgehog' (13/15)*
*Seamus Heaney 'District and Circle' (14/15)*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 2, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner

*33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay *


----------



## imposs1904 (May 2, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> *33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay *


 
Anybody on the thread with an e-reader can get a free copy of Lindsay's The End of Days by signing up to his publisher's - Blasted Heath- newsletter.

If you're a fan of the comic crime novels of Christopher Brookmyre and Colin Bateman, I think you'll like Douglas Lindsay.


----------



## colbhoy (May 2, 2012)

(1/21) - Copperhead by Bernard Cornwell
(2/21) - Tick Tock by James Patterson
(3/21) - Battle Flag by Bernard Cornwell
(4/21) - The Sevenpenny Gate: A Lifelong Love Affair with Celtic FC by John Cairney
*(5/21) - Nemesis by Jo Nesbo*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 3, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner
33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay

*34/75 - The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson by Douglas Lindsay*


----------



## districtline (May 5, 2012)

Paul Auster - Moon Palace (7/50)

Seven books in four months, that's not good enough. Dunno what's happened


----------



## ringo (May 6, 2012)

1/30 Step-Families - Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton
4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen
5/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R. R. Martin
6/30 Triksta - Nick Cohn
7/30 Why Love Matters: How Affection Shapes a Baby's Brain - Sue Gerhardt
8/30 Manhood - Steve Biddulph
9/30 The Human Factor - Graham Greene
10/30 God's Grace - Bernard Malamud
11/30 Reggae: From Mento To Dancehall - Werner Troeder
12/30 The Reggae Files: A Book Of Interviews - Gordon C. 1985
13/30 Reggae Scrapbook - Roger Steffens and Peter Simon
14/30 The Dirty South - Alex Wheatle
15/30 Of Mice And Men - John Steinbeck
16/30 Soul Music - Terry Pratchett
*17/30 There's A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy*
*18/30 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald *


----------



## toggle (May 7, 2012)

time to start reading again, now i don't have to read bits of 30 books in a week.

1. The Irish Question and British Politics, 1868-1996. DG Boyce 
 2. Sharpe's sword, bernard cornwell
 3. Vioces from the Grave, Ed Moloney
 4. Ireland, Robert Kee
 5. marc mulholland, the longest war, northern ireland's troubled history
6. RE Feist, talon of the silver hawk
 7. orson scott card, ender's shadow
 8. bern\rd cornwell, sharpe's waterloo
 9 henry patterson, politics of illusion
 10. AL Rowse, Cornish Stories 

11. robin hobb asassin's apprentice
12. ronin hobb fool's errand
13. robin hobb fool's quest
14. robin hobb, fool's fate
15. orwell, homage to catalonia
16. jessica mitford, hons and rebels
17, phillip payton, the making of modern cornwall
18, hte interesting narrative of the life of olaudah equaino


next up is the robin hobb books that fill in the gap in that lot, now i found where i hid them and jessica mitford a fine old conflict. i've got a 3 foot stack on my desk that i want to read. stuff that i know bots of from having read about their influence thorugh my history degree and stuff i want to know more about.


----------



## Me76 (May 7, 2012)

20/35 Wolves of Calla, Dark Tower 5, Stephen King


----------



## imposs1904 (May 8, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner
33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay
34/75 - The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson by Douglas Lindsay

*35/75 - A Patchwork Planet by Anne Tyler*


----------



## petee (May 9, 2012)

petee said:


> 11/20 bury me standing (fonseca)


12/20 the moro affair (sciascia)


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 9, 2012)

1/52 Wasted In Love - Allan Wilson
2/52 Cain's Book - Alexander Trocchi
3/52 The Doings of Raffles Haw - Arthur Conan Doyle
4/52 The Time Machine - HG Wells
5/52 Death Of A Ladies Man - Alan Bissett
6/52 The Perks of Being a Wallflower - Stephen Chbosky
7/52 Morvern Callar - Alan Warner
8/52 Bucket of Tongues - Duncan McLean
9/53 The Trick Is To Keep Breathing - Janice Galloway
10/53 Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency - Douglas Adams
11/53 Ludmilla's Broken English - DBC Pierre
12/53 Just Kids - Patti Smith
13/52 The Search for the Dice Man - Luke Rhinehart
14/52 Bad Haircut - Tom Perotta
*15/52 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh*


----------



## petee (May 10, 2012)

petee said:


> 12/20 the moro affair (sciascia)


13/20 a medieval family  - the pastons (gies and gies)


----------



## Belushi (May 11, 2012)

Armistead Maupin 'Tales of the City' (1/15)
Leopold von Sacher-Masoch 'Venus in Furs' (2/15)
Laurie Lee 'Selected Poems' (3/15)
Anton Chekhov 'Collected Stories' (4/15)
Anais Nin 'Delta of Venus' (5/15)
Michael Hofmann 'Approximately Nowhere: Poems' (6/15)
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe 'The Madwoman on a Pilgrimage' (7/15)
Saul Bellow 'Herzog' (8/15)
Graham Green 'The Third Man and The Fallen Idol' (9/15)
Philip Larkin 'The Whitsun Weddings' (10/15)
Giuseppe di Lampedusa 'The Leopard' (11/15)
Carol Ann Duffy 'Mean Time' (12/15)
Muriel Barbery 'The Elegance of the Hedgehog' (13/15)
Seamus Heaney 'District and Circle' (14/15)
*Joseph Roth 'The Radetzky March' (15/15)*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 12, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner
33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay
34/75 - The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson by Douglas Lindsay
35/75 - A Patchwork Planet by Anne Tyler

*36/75 - The Notorious Byrd Brothers by Ric Menck *
Part of Continuum Books 33 1/3 series


----------



## Kidda (May 13, 2012)

1/20- Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney
2/20- May i have your attention please- James Corden
3/20- Look Back in Hunger- Jo Brand
4/20- None shall divide us- Michael Stone
5/20- The Killing of Tupac Shakur- Cathy Scott[/B]
6/20- 'Outlaws: Inside the violent world of Biker gangs'- Tony Thompson[/B]
*7/20- 'The autobiography of a recovering skinhead' Frank Meeink*
*8/20- Blood In Blood Out; The violent empire of the Aryan Brotherhood - John Lee Brook*
*9/20- Task Force *Helmand - Doug Beattie MC


----------



## Me76 (May 13, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle
9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson
10/35 Sisterwives, Rachel Connor
11/35 The Penal Colony, Richard Herley
12/35 Mile 81, Stephen King
13/35 Never Let Me Go, Kazuo Ishiguro 
14/35 Darkfall, Dean Koontz
15/35 One Day, David Nicholls
16/35 Brenton Brown, Alex Wheatle
17/35 The Hunger Games, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Catching Fire, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Mockingjay, Suzanne Collins
19/35 Daddy's Home, A K Alexander
20/35 Wolves of Calla, Dark Tower 5, Stephen King

21/35 Hostile Witness, Rebecca Forster


----------



## D'wards (May 13, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten
3/26 - The Machine Gunners by Robert Westall
4/26 - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie
5/26 - Letters to Emma Bowlcut by Bill Callahan
6/26 - Dr Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb by Peter George
7/26 - Twisting My Melon by Shaun Ryder
8/26 - I, Robot by Isaac Asimov
9/26 - Twelve by Nick McDonell
10/26 - The Cement Garden by Ian McEwan
11/26 - Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk
12/26 - The L.A. Diaries by James Brown
13/26 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons
14/26 - The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins
15/26 - Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins
16/26 - Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins
17/26 - Life on Air by David Attenborough
18/26 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy
19/26 - Skagboys by Irvine Welsh
20/26 - Child of God by Cormac McCarthy


----------



## toggle (May 13, 2012)

1. The Irish Question and British Politics, 1868-1996. DG Boyce 
 2. Sharpe's sword, bernard cornwell
 3. Vioces from the Grave, Ed Moloney
 4. Ireland, Robert Kee
 5. marc mulholland, the longest war, northern ireland's troubled history
6. RE Feist, talon of the silver hawk
 7. orson scott card, ender's shadow
 8. bern\rd cornwell, sharpe's waterloo
 9 henry patterson, politics of illusion
 10. AL Rowse, Cornish Stories 
11. robin hobb asassin's apprentice
12. ronin hobb fool's errand
13. robin hobb fool's quest
14. robin hobb, fool's fate
15. orwell, homage to catalonia
16. jessica mitford, hons and rebels
17, phillip payton, the making of modern cornwall
18, hte interesting narrative of the life of olaudah equaino

19. jessica mitford, a fine old conflict, 
20. margaret atwood, a handmaid's tale.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 14, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner
33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay
34/75 - The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson by Douglas Lindsay
35/75 - A Patchwork Planet by Anne Tyler
36/75 - The Notorious Byrd Brothers by Ric Menck

*37/75 - The Mind and Body Shop by Frank Parkin *

A campus novel from the mid-eighties. Worst book I've read this year. Not recommended.


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum

Scandanavian Detective novel - might well investigate some more of Fossum - quite enjoyed it.


----------



## starfish (May 14, 2012)

1/2? The Sisters Brothers by Patrick DeWitt
 2/2? The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga
 3/2? The Best American Mystery Stories 2011, Various Authors, Guest Edited by Harlan Coben
 4/2? Pigeon English by Stephen Kelman
 5/2? Poison by Ed McBain
 6/2? Tricks by Ed McBain
 7/2? Lullaby by Ed McBain
 8/2? Zeitoun by Dave Eggers


----------



## imposs1904 (May 15, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner
33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay
34/75 - The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson by Douglas Lindsay
35/75 - A Patchwork Planet by Anne Tyler
36/75 - The Notorious Byrd Brothers by Ric Menck
37/75 - The Mind and Body Shop by Frank Parkin

*38/75 - Three to Kill by Jean-Patrick Manchette*


----------



## braindancer (May 15, 2012)

1/30 - The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
2/30 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick DeWitt
3/30 - Snowdrops - A.D. Miller
4/30 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
5/30 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakari
6/30 - The Great Gatsby - Francis Scott Fitzgerald
7/30 - Trouble with Lichen - John Wyndham
8/30 - Under the Frog - Tibor Fischer
9/30 - If not now, when - Primo Levi
10/30 - The weight of numbers - Simon Ings 
11/30 - Do androids dream of electric sheep - Phillip K Dick


----------



## D'wards (May 15, 2012)

1/26 - I, Partridge: We Need To Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge
2/26 - Meg Origins by Steve Alten
3/26 - The Machine Gunners by Robert Westall
4/26 - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie
5/26 - Letters to Emma Bowlcut by Bill Callahan
6/26 - Dr Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb by Peter George
7/26 - Twisting My Melon by Shaun Ryder
8/26 - I, Robot by Isaac Asimov
9/26 - Twelve by Nick McDonell
10/26 - The Cement Garden by Ian McEwan
11/26 - Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk
12/26 - The L.A. Diaries by James Brown
13/26 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons
14/26 - The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins
15/26 - Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins
16/26 - Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins
17/26 - Life on Air by David Attenborough
18/26 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy
19/26 - Skagboys by Irvine Welsh
20/26 - Child of God by Cormac McCarthy
21/26 - The Loch by Steve Alten


----------



## imposs1904 (May 16, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner
33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay
34/75 - The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson by Douglas Lindsay
35/75 - A Patchwork Planet by Anne Tyler
36/75 - The Notorious Byrd Brothers by Ric Menck
37/75 - The Mind and Body Shop by Frank Parkin
38/75 - Three to Kill by Jean-Patrick Manchette

*39/75 - When the Nines Roll Over & other stories by David Benioff*


----------



## colbhoy (May 16, 2012)

(1/21) - Copperhead by Bernard Cornwell
(2/21) - Tick Tock by James Patterson
(3/21) - Battle Flag by Bernard Cornwell
(4/21) - The Sevenpenny Gate: A Lifelong Love Affair with Celtic FC by John Cairney
(5/21) - Nemesis by Jo Nesbo
*(6/21) - Ball Four by Jim Bouton*


----------



## purenarcotic (May 17, 2012)

1/5 - 21 Years Gone - Jack Osbourne.
2/5 - 'Knifer' - Ronnie Tomson
3/5 - Stuart: A Life Backwards - Alexander Masters
4/5 - The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
5/5 - Hard Work - Polly Tonybee 


*6/20 - A Thorn In Their Side - Robert Green*

Bloody excellent book, can't recommend it enough. Gave me the heeby jeebies a bit though. Am really struggling to finish the ragged trouserd philanthropist now, Owen's massive speeches are all preaching to the converted. Must. Finish. Gah.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2012)

1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Holy Thief" - William Ryan
3. "Cosmonaut Keep" - Ken Macleod
4. "Private Lives" - Noel Coward
5. "Lustrum" - Robert Harris. 
6. "*The House of Storms"* - Iain R MacLeod - realy wanted to like this and there were some interesting ideas but in the end I found it rather boring


----------



## Dimension Line (May 19, 2012)

1/20 1000 Years of Annoying the French - Stephen Clarke
2/20 A Little History of Philosophy - Nigel Warburton
3/20 A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
4/20 The Pothunters - PG Wodehouse

5/20 The Collected Teachings of Ajahn Chah - Volume One: Talks on Daily Life Practice


----------



## imposs1904 (May 19, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner
33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay
34/75 - The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson by Douglas Lindsay
35/75 - A Patchwork Planet by Anne Tyler
36/75 - The Notorious Byrd Brothers by Ric Menck
37/75 - The Mind and Body Shop by Frank Parkin
38/75 - Three to Kill by Jean-Patrick Manchette
39/75 - When the Nines Roll Over & other stories by David Benioff

*40/75 - Cowboys and Indians by Joseph O'Connor (reread)*


----------



## petee (May 20, 2012)

petee said:


> 13/20 a medieval family - the pastons (gies and gies)


14/20 spycatcher (wright)


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis

Time travel hokum, history students get trapped in London during the blitz - quite enjoyed i, but wrier could have cut a lot of stuff out -


----------



## ringo (May 21, 2012)

1/30 Step-Families - Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton
4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen
5/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R. R. Martin
6/30 Triksta - Nick Cohn
7/30 Why Love Matters: How Affection Shapes a Baby's Brain - Sue Gerhardt
8/30 Manhood - Steve Biddulph
9/30 The Human Factor - Graham Greene
10/30 God's Grace - Bernard Malamud
11/30 Reggae: From Mento To Dancehall - Werner Troeder
12/30 The Reggae Files: A Book Of Interviews - Gordon C. 1985
13/30 Reggae Scrapbook - Roger Steffens and Peter Simon
14/30 The Dirty South - Alex Wheatle
15/30 Of Mice And Men - John Steinbeck
16/30 Soul Music - Terry Pratchett
17/30 There's A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/30 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald 
*19/30 Ska: An Oral History By Heather Augustyn*


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter

eco-disaster - sea levels rise - mayhem and war - we need to save the planet *shakes fist*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 22, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner
33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay
34/75 - The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson by Douglas Lindsay
35/75 - A Patchwork Planet by Anne Tyler
36/75 - The Notorious Byrd Brothers by Ric Menck
37/75 - The Mind and Body Shop by Frank Parkin
38/75 - Three to Kill by Jean-Patrick Manchette
39/75 - When the Nines Roll Over & other stories by David Benioff
40/75 - Cowboys and Indians by Joseph O'Connor (reread)

*41/75 - Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in Heaven by Sherman Alexie*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 22, 2012)

I'm up to 54 now. will list them all soon.


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50  - Ark - Stephen Baxter -

Sequel to Flood - space travel to Earth II as the planet drowns - you can tell I'm on holiday, about a book a day atm


----------



## starfish (May 23, 2012)

1/2? The Sisters Brothers by Patrick DeWitt
 2/2? The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga
 3/2? The Best American Mystery Stories 2011, Various Authors, Guest Edited by Harlan Coben
 4/2? Pigeon English by Stephen Kelman
 5/2? Poison by Ed McBain
 6/2? Tricks by Ed McBain
 7/2? Lullaby by Ed McBain
 8/2? Zeitoun by Dave Eggers
 9/2? Drive by James Sallis


----------



## purenarcotic (May 23, 2012)

1/5 - 21 Years Gone - Jack Osbourne.
2/5 - 'Knifer' - Ronnie Tomson
3/5 - Stuart: A Life Backwards - Alexander Masters
4/5 - The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
5/5 - Hard Work - Polly Tonybee 
6/20 - A Thorn In Their Side - Robert Green                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      *7 / 20 - The Autobiography of A Recovering Skinhead - Frank Miener*


----------



## Belushi (May 24, 2012)

Armistead Maupin 'Tales of the City' (1/15)
Leopold von Sacher-Masoch 'Venus in Furs' (2/15)
Laurie Lee 'Selected Poems' (3/15)
Anton Chekhov 'Collected Stories' (4/15)
Anais Nin 'Delta of Venus' (5/15)
Michael Hofmann 'Approximately Nowhere: Poems' (6/15)
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe 'The Madwoman on a Pilgrimage' (7/15)
Saul Bellow 'Herzog' (8/15)
Graham Green 'The Third Man and The Fallen Idol' (9/15)
Philip Larkin 'The Whitsun Weddings' (10/15)
Giuseppe di Lampedusa 'The Leopard' (11/15)
Carol Ann Duffy 'Mean Time' (12/15)
Muriel Barbery 'The Elegance of the Hedgehog' (13/15)
Seamus Heaney 'District and Circle' (14/15)
Joseph Roth 'The Radetzky March' (15/15)
*Philip Roth 'The Plot Against America' (16/15)*


----------



## Me76 (May 25, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle
9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson
10/35 Sisterwives, Rachel Connor
11/35 The Penal Colony, Richard Herley
12/35 Mile 81, Stephen King
13/35 Never Let Me Go, Kazuo Ishiguro 
14/35 Darkfall, Dean Koontz
15/35 One Day, David Nicholls
16/35 Brenton Brown, Alex Wheatle
17/35 The Hunger Games, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Catching Fire, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Mockingjay, Suzanne Collins
19/35 Daddy's Home, A K Alexander
20/35 Wolves of Calla, Dark Tower 5, Stephen King
21/35 Hostile Witness, Rebecca Forster

22/35 Room, Emma Donoghue


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2012)

1/30 The Elephant Vanishes - Haruki Murakami
2/30 Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World - Haruki Murakami
3/30 Rendezvous With Rama - Arther C. Clarke
4/30 Chavs: The Demonization of the Working Class - Owen Jones
5/30 Relevation Space - Alastair Reynolds
6/30 In the Country of Last Things - Paul Auster

*7/30 A Game of Thornes - George R. R. Martin*
*8/30 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin*
*9/30 A Storm of Swords - George R. R. Martin*
*10/30 **The Spanish Anarchists: The Heroic Years, 1868-1936 - Murray Bookchin*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 26, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner
33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay
34/75 - The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson by Douglas Lindsay
35/75 - A Patchwork Planet by Anne Tyler
36/75 - The Notorious Byrd Brothers by Ric Menck
37/75 - The Mind and Body Shop by Frank Parkin
38/75 - Three to Kill by Jean-Patrick Manchette
39/75 - When the Nines Roll Over & other stories by David Benioff
40/75 - Cowboys and Indians by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
41/75 - Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in Heaven by Sherman Alexie

*42/75 - Stalin Ate My Homework by Alexei Sayle*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 27, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner
33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay
34/75 - The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson by Douglas Lindsay
35/75 - A Patchwork Planet by Anne Tyler
36/75 - The Notorious Byrd Brothers by Ric Menck
37/75 - The Mind and Body Shop by Frank Parkin
38/75 - Three to Kill by Jean-Patrick Manchette
39/75 - When the Nines Roll Over & other stories by David Benioff
40/75 - Cowboys and Indians by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
41/75 - Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in Heaven by Sherman Alexie
42/75 - Stalin Ate My Homework by Alexei Sayle

*43/75 - Colin Bell - Reluctant Hero: The Autobiography of a Manchester City and England Legend by Ian Cheeseman and Colin Bell*


----------



## Dimension Line (May 27, 2012)

1/20 1000 Years of Annoying the French - Stephen Clarke
2/20 A Little History of Philosophy - Nigel Warburton
3/20 A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
4/20 The Pothunters - PG Wodehouse
5/20 The Collected Teachings of Ajahn Chah - Volume One: Talks on Daily Life Practice

6/20 The Collected Teachings of Ajahn Chah - Volume Two: Talks on Formal Practice


----------



## tar1984 (May 27, 2012)

I hadn't read a whole book this year until summer hols.  Now I have read

1. 'How late is was, how late' - James Kelman.  Found this a bit of a slog tbh, although it was obviously supposed to be a grim read given the subject matter.  He captures the feeling very well but it's not very cheerful.

2. 'Snuff' - Terry Pratchett.  Pretty decent offering.  The watch ones are my favourites.  Pretty similar themes to his last novel, take a demonised species and humanise them.

Currently on 'Lanark' by Alasdair Gray, then after that I have some William McIlvanney to read.


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50-  A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo


----------



## imposs1904 (May 30, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner
33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay
34/75 - The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson by Douglas Lindsay
35/75 - A Patchwork Planet by Anne Tyler
36/75 - The Notorious Byrd Brothers by Ric Menck
37/75 - The Mind and Body Shop by Frank Parkin
38/75 - Three to Kill by Jean-Patrick Manchette
39/75 - When the Nines Roll Over & other stories by David Benioff
40/75 - Cowboys and Indians by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
41/75 - Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in Heaven by Sherman Alexie
42/75 - Stalin Ate My Homework by Alexei Sayle
43/75 - Colin Bell - Reluctant Hero: The Autobiography of a Manchester City and England Legend by Ian Cheeseman and Colin Bell

*44/75 - The Descendants by Kaui Hart Hemmings*


----------



## braindancer (May 30, 2012)

braindancer said:


> 1/30 - The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
> 2/30 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick DeWitt
> 3/30 - Snowdrops - A.D. Miller
> 4/30 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
> ...


 
I'm stuck on Immortality by Milan Kundera - I am enjoying it but I'm also finding it a struggle!  It's knocked me off track for reaching my target!


----------



## Epona (May 31, 2012)

I will update my list soon, since I've had my Kindle I've been too busy reading


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 31, 2012)

1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Holy Thief" - William Ryan
3. "Cosmonaut Keep" - Ken Macleod
4. "Private Lives" - Noel Coward
5. "Lustrum" - Robert Harris.
6. "The House of Storms" - Iain R MacLeod 
7. *"Rivers of London" - Ben Arranovitch* - really enjoyed it, good, not very tasking but fun read


----------



## xenon (May 31, 2012)

01/25 Thriving Beyond Sustainability - Andrés R Edwards
02/25 Worlds at War - Anthony Pagden
03/25 - The Age of the Gladiators - Rupert matthews
04/25 By the Sword - Richard Cohen
05/25 Accelerando - Charles Stross
06/25 Basic Economics - Thomas Sowle
07/25 Top Down Network Design - Cisco Press
08/25 I Partridge - Steve Coogan.
09/25 Iron Council - China Miéville
10/25 Enter Night (Metallica biography) - Mick Wall
11/25 Practicle Packet Analysis - Chris Sanders
12/25 Thinking slow, Thinking Fast - Daniel Kahneman


----------



## Kidda (Jun 1, 2012)

1/20- Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney
2/20- May i have your attention please- James Corden
3/20- Look Back in Hunger- Jo Brand
4/20- None shall divide us- Michael Stone
5/20- The Killing of Tupac Shakur- Cathy Scott[/B]
6/20- 'Outlaws: Inside the violent world of Biker gangs'- Tony Thompson[/B]
*7/20- 'The autobiography of a recovering skinhead' Frank Meeink*
*8/20- Blood In Blood Out; The violent empire of the Aryan Brotherhood - John Lee Brook*
*9/20- Task Force *Helmand - Doug Beattie MC
10/10- An Ordinary Soldier- Doug Beattie MC


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 1, 2012)

Was doing ok, but then started on The Corner by the wire mateys. Same as Homicide: a year on the killing streets - excellent writing, but very hard going. Taken me about a fortnight to do 150 pages. Id do a whole book in that time, normally. Or easy reading pap like john grisham, maybe half that time. 

Its gonna slow me the fuck down, anyway. Was on target to hit the upper limit of my 10-20 vote option, but at this rate with this one, ill barely be on 10 books by the end of july.


----------



## petee (Jun 2, 2012)

petee said:


> 14/20 spycatcher (wright)


15/20 the day of the owl (sciascia)


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 3, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner
33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay
34/75 - The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson by Douglas Lindsay
35/75 - A Patchwork Planet by Anne Tyler
36/75 - The Notorious Byrd Brothers by Ric Menck
37/75 - The Mind and Body Shop by Frank Parkin
38/75 - Three to Kill by Jean-Patrick Manchette
39/75 - When the Nines Roll Over & other stories by David Benioff
40/75 - Cowboys and Indians by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
41/75 - Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in Heaven by Sherman Alexie
42/75 - Stalin Ate My Homework by Alexei Sayle
43/75 - Colin Bell - Reluctant Hero: The Autobiography of a Manchester City and England Legend by Ian Cheeseman and Colin Bell
44/75 - The Descendants by Kaui Hart Hemmings

*45/75 - Murder at the Savoy by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö*


----------



## colbhoy (Jun 5, 2012)

(1/21) - Copperhead by Bernard Cornwell
(2/21) - Tick Tock by James Patterson
(3/21) - Battle Flag by Bernard Cornwell
(4/21) - The Sevenpenny Gate: A Lifelong Love Affair with Celtic FC by John Cairney
(5/21) - Nemesis by Jo Nesbo
(6/21) - Ball Four by Jim Bouton
*(7/21) - Before I Go To Sleep by S J Watson*


----------



## Me76 (Jun 5, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle
9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson
10/35 Sisterwives, Rachel Connor
11/35 The Penal Colony, Richard Herley
12/35 Mile 81, Stephen King
13/35 Never Let Me Go, Kazuo Ishiguro 
14/35 Darkfall, Dean Koontz
15/35 One Day, David Nicholls
16/35 Brenton Brown, Alex Wheatle
17/35 The Hunger Games, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Catching Fire, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Mockingjay, Suzanne Collins
19/35 Daddy's Home, A K Alexander
20/35 Wolves of Calla, Dark Tower 5, Stephen King
21/35 Hostile Witness, Rebecca Forster
22/35 Room, Emma Donoghue

23/35 Wrong Number, Dave Dykema


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2012)

1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Holy Thief" - William Ryan
3. "Cosmonaut Keep" - Ken Macleod
4. "Private Lives" - Noel Coward
5. "Lustrum" - Robert Harris.
6. "The House of Storms" - Iain R MacLeod
7. "Rivers of London" - Ben Arranovitch 
8. *"Outpost" - Adam Roberts* (as read and recommended by marty21) - very enjoyable, very filmic, a good read.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 7, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner
33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay
34/75 - The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson by Douglas Lindsay
35/75 - A Patchwork Planet by Anne Tyler
36/75 - The Notorious Byrd Brothers by Ric Menck
37/75 - The Mind and Body Shop by Frank Parkin
38/75 - Three to Kill by Jean-Patrick Manchette
39/75 - When the Nines Roll Over & other stories by David Benioff
40/75 - Cowboys and Indians by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
41/75 - Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in Heaven by Sherman Alexie
42/75 - Stalin Ate My Homework by Alexei Sayle
43/75 - Colin Bell - Reluctant Hero: The Autobiography of a Manchester City and England Legend by Ian Cheeseman and Colin Bell
44/75 - The Descendants by Kaui Hart Hemmings
45/75 - Murder at the Savoy by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö

*46/75 - Decline & Fall: Diaries 2005-2010 by Chris Mullin*


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2012)

Armistead Maupin 'Tales of the City' (1/15)
Leopold von Sacher-Masoch 'Venus in Furs' (2/15)
Laurie Lee 'Selected Poems' (3/15)
Anton Chekhov 'Collected Stories' (4/15)
Anais Nin 'Delta of Venus' (5/15)
Michael Hofmann 'Approximately Nowhere: Poems' (6/15)
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe 'The Madwoman on a Pilgrimage' (7/15)
Saul Bellow 'Herzog' (8/15)
Graham Greene 'The Third Man and The Fallen Idol' (9/15)
Philip Larkin 'The Whitsun Weddings' (10/15)
Giuseppe di Lampedusa 'The Leopard' (11/15)
Carol Ann Duffy 'Mean Time' (12/15)
Muriel Barbery 'The Elegance of the Hedgehog' (13/15)
Seamus Heaney 'District and Circle' (14/15)
Joseph Roth 'The Radetzky March' (15/15)
Philip Roth 'The Plot Against America' (16/15)
*Graham Greene 'Stamboul Train' (17/15)*


----------



## petee (Jun 9, 2012)

petee said:


> 15/20 the day of the owl (sciascia)


16/20 to each his own (sciascia)


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 9, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner
33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay
34/75 - The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson by Douglas Lindsay
35/75 - A Patchwork Planet by Anne Tyler
36/75 - The Notorious Byrd Brothers by Ric Menck
37/75 - The Mind and Body Shop by Frank Parkin
38/75 - Three to Kill by Jean-Patrick Manchette
39/75 - When the Nines Roll Over & other stories by David Benioff
40/75 - Cowboys and Indians by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
41/75 - Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in Heaven by Sherman Alexie
42/75 - Stalin Ate My Homework by Alexei Sayle
43/75 - Colin Bell - Reluctant Hero: The Autobiography of a Manchester City and England Legend by Ian Cheeseman and Colin Bell
44/75 - The Descendants by Kaui Hart Hemmings
45/75 - Murder at the Savoy by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
46/75 - Decline & Fall: Diaries 2005-2010 by Chris Mullin

*47/75 - Dog Eats Dog by Iain Levison*
More people should be reading this guy. Very underrated crime writer.


----------



## petee (Jun 10, 2012)

petee said:


> 16/20 to each his own (sciascia)


17/20 the burgermesiter's daughter (ozment)


----------



## ringo (Jun 11, 2012)

1/30 Step-Families - Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton
4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen
5/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R. R. Martin
6/30 Triksta - Nick Cohn
7/30 Why Love Matters: How Affection Shapes a Baby's Brain - Sue Gerhardt
8/30 Manhood - Steve Biddulph
9/30 The Human Factor - Graham Greene
10/30 God's Grace - Bernard Malamud
11/30 Reggae: From Mento To Dancehall - Werner Troeder
12/30 The Reggae Files: A Book Of Interviews - Gordon C. 1985
13/30 Reggae Scrapbook - Roger Steffens and Peter Simon
14/30 The Dirty South - Alex Wheatle
15/30 Of Mice And Men - John Steinbeck
16/30 Soul Music - Terry Pratchett
17/30 There's A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/30 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
19/30 Ska: An Oral History - Heather Augustyn
*20/30 American Tabloid *- James Ellroy


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 13, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner
33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay
34/75 - The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson by Douglas Lindsay
35/75 - A Patchwork Planet by Anne Tyler
36/75 - The Notorious Byrd Brothers by Ric Menck
37/75 - The Mind and Body Shop by Frank Parkin
38/75 - Three to Kill by Jean-Patrick Manchette
39/75 - When the Nines Roll Over & other stories by David Benioff
40/75 - Cowboys and Indians by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
41/75 - Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in Heaven by Sherman Alexie
42/75 - Stalin Ate My Homework by Alexei Sayle
43/75 - Colin Bell - Reluctant Hero: The Autobiography of a Manchester City and England Legend by Ian Cheeseman and Colin Bell
44/75 - The Descendants by Kaui Hart Hemmings
45/75 - Murder at the Savoy by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
46/75 - Decline & Fall: Diaries 2005-2010 by Chris Mullin
47/75 - Dog Eats Dog by Iain Levison

*48/75 - Big Girls Don't Cry by Fay Weldon*


----------



## petee (Jun 13, 2012)

petee said:


> 17/20 the burgermesiter's daughter (ozment)


18/20 equal danger (sciascia)

i've almost filled my prediction and the year's not half over. this is what happens when you let your magazine subscriptions go.


----------



## starfish (Jun 13, 2012)

1/2? The Sisters Brothers by Patrick DeWitt
 2/2? The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga
 3/2? The Best American Mystery Stories 2011, Various Authors, Guest Edited by Harlan Coben
 4/2? Pigeon English by Stephen Kelman
 5/2? Poison by Ed McBain
 6/2? Tricks by Ed McBain
 7/2? Lullaby by Ed McBain
 8/2? Zeitoun by Dave Eggers
 9/2? Drive by James Sallis
10/2? A King of Infinite Space by Tyler Dilts


----------



## braindancer (Jun 14, 2012)

1/30 - The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
2/30 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick DeWitt
3/30 - Snowdrops - A.D. Miller
4/30 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
5/30 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakari
6/30 - The Great Gatsby - Francis Scott Fitzgerald
7/30 - Trouble with Lichen - John Wyndham
8/30 - Under the Frog - Tibor Fischer
9/30 - If not now, when - Primo Levi
10/30 - The weight of numbers - Simon Ings
11/30 - Do androids dream of electric sheep - Phillip K Dick[/quote]
 12/30 - Immortality - Milan Kundera


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 15, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner
33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay
34/75 - The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson by Douglas Lindsay
35/75 - A Patchwork Planet by Anne Tyler
36/75 - The Notorious Byrd Brothers by Ric Menck
37/75 - The Mind and Body Shop by Frank Parkin
38/75 - Three to Kill by Jean-Patrick Manchette
39/75 - When the Nines Roll Over & other stories by David Benioff
40/75 - Cowboys and Indians by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
41/75 - Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in Heaven by Sherman Alexie
42/75 - Stalin Ate My Homework by Alexei Sayle
43/75 - Colin Bell - Reluctant Hero: The Autobiography of a Manchester City and England Legend by Ian Cheeseman and Colin Bell
44/75 - The Descendants by Kaui Hart Hemmings
45/75 - Murder at the Savoy by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
46/75 - Decline & Fall: Diaries 2005-2010 by Chris Mullin
47/75 - Dog Eats Dog by Iain Levison
48/75 - Big Girls Don't Cry by Fay Weldon

*49/75 - John Diamond by Leon Garfield*


----------



## ringo (Jun 17, 2012)

1/30 Step-Families - Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton
4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen
5/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R. R. Martin
6/30 Triksta - Nick Cohn
7/30 Why Love Matters: How Affection Shapes a Baby's Brain - Sue Gerhardt
8/30 Manhood - Steve Biddulph
9/30 The Human Factor - Graham Greene
10/30 God's Grace - Bernard Malamud
11/30 Reggae: From Mento To Dancehall - Werner Troeder
12/30 The Reggae Files: A Book Of Interviews - Gordon C. 1985
13/30 Reggae Scrapbook - Roger Steffens and Peter Simon
14/30 The Dirty South - Alex Wheatle
15/30 Of Mice And Men - John Steinbeck
16/30 Soul Music - Terry Pratchett
17/30 There's A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/30 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
19/30 Ska: An Oral History - Heather Augustyn
20/30 American Tabloid - James Ellroy
*21/30 The Book With No Name - Anonymous*


----------



## Me76 (Jun 17, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle
9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson
10/35 Sisterwives, Rachel Connor
11/35 The Penal Colony, Richard Herley
12/35 Mile 81, Stephen King
13/35 Never Let Me Go, Kazuo Ishiguro 
14/35 Darkfall, Dean Koontz
15/35 One Day, David Nicholls
16/35 Brenton Brown, Alex Wheatle
17/35 The Hunger Games, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Catching Fire, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Mockingjay, Suzanne Collins
19/35 Daddy's Home, A K Alexander
20/35 Wolves of Calla, Dark Tower 5, Stephen King
21/35 Hostile Witness, Rebecca Forster
22/35 Room, Emma Donoghue
23/35 Wrong Number, Dave Dykema

24/35 Song of Susannah, Dark Tower 6, Stephen King


----------



## petee (Jun 18, 2012)

petee said:


> 18/20 equal danger (sciascia)


19/20 erasure (everett)


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 18, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner
33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay
34/75 - The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson by Douglas Lindsay
35/75 - A Patchwork Planet by Anne Tyler
36/75 - The Notorious Byrd Brothers by Ric Menck
37/75 - The Mind and Body Shop by Frank Parkin
38/75 - Three to Kill by Jean-Patrick Manchette
39/75 - When the Nines Roll Over & other stories by David Benioff
40/75 - Cowboys and Indians by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
41/75 - Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in Heaven by Sherman Alexie
42/75 - Stalin Ate My Homework by Alexei Sayle
43/75 - Colin Bell - Reluctant Hero: The Autobiography of a Manchester City and England Legend by Ian Cheeseman and Colin Bell
44/75 - The Descendants by Kaui Hart Hemmings
45/75 - Murder at the Savoy by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
46/75 - Decline & Fall: Diaries 2005-2010 by Chris Mullin
47/75 - Dog Eats Dog by Iain Levison
48/75 - Big Girls Don't Cry by Fay Weldon
49/75 - John Diamond by Leon Garfield

*50/75 - The Abominable Man by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis


----------



## Kidda (Jun 20, 2012)

1/20- Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney
2/20- May i have your attention please- James Corden
3/20- Look Back in Hunger- Jo Brand
4/20- None shall divide us- Michael Stone
5/20- The Killing of Tupac Shakur- Cathy Scott
6/20- 'Outlaws: Inside the violent world of Biker gangs'- Tony Thompson
7/20- 'The autobiography of a recovering skinhead' Frank Meeink
8/20- Blood In Blood Out; The violent empire of the Aryan Brotherhood - John Lee Brook
9/20- Task Force Helmand - Doug Beattie MC
10/20- An Ordinary Soldier- Doug Beattie MC
11/20- Can't stand up for sitting down- Jo Brand


----------



## xenon (Jun 20, 2012)

01/25 Thriving Beyond Sustainability - Andrés R Edwards
02/25 Worlds at War - Anthony Pagden
03/25 - The Age of the Gladiators - Rupert matthews
04/25 By the Sword - Richard Cohen
05/25 Accelerando - Charles Stross
06/25 Basic Economics - Thomas Sowle
07/25 Top Down Network Design - Cisco Press
08/25 I Partridge - Steve Coogan.
09/25 Iron Council - China Miéville
10/25 Enter Night (Metallica biography) - Mick Wall
11/25 Practicle Packet Analysis - Chris Sanders
12/25 Thinking slow, Thinking Fast - Daniel Kahneman 
13/25 Rock, Paper, Scissors - Len Fisher
14/25 The Quantum Theif - Hanu Rajaniemi


----------



## Epona (Jun 21, 2012)

OK I'm just getting ready to update my list - should I include re-reads in the count?  List them without counting them against my goal?  Not sure of the correct protocol.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 21, 2012)

Epona said:


> OK I'm just getting ready to update my list - should I include re-reads in the count? List them without counting them against my goal? Not sure of the correct protocol.


 
I list rereads. Some of the books I haven't read for 20 years. It's like reading a new book in most cases.


----------



## Epona (Jun 21, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I list rereads. Some of the books I haven't read for 20 years. It's like reading a new book in most cases.


 
Cool. I can remember my phone number from 37 years ago, I can always visualise where I last saw something that I am looking for and go straight to it, I have pretty much eidetic visual memory - however I couldn't remember the plot our outcome from a book or film that I read/watched if my life depended on it. I re-read (and re-watch!) a lot of stuff. Sometimes I don't even realise that I have read it before, until I get to the denouement - and then all becomes clear once more. Then I put it back on the shelf and after a while I'll find it again and think "ooh, I haven't read this one" and enjoy it right the way through to the end again!


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 22, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner
33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay
34/75 - The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson by Douglas Lindsay
35/75 - A Patchwork Planet by Anne Tyler
36/75 - The Notorious Byrd Brothers by Ric Menck
37/75 - The Mind and Body Shop by Frank Parkin
38/75 - Three to Kill by Jean-Patrick Manchette
39/75 - When the Nines Roll Over & other stories by David Benioff
40/75 - Cowboys and Indians by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
41/75 - Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in Heaven by Sherman Alexie
42/75 - Stalin Ate My Homework by Alexei Sayle
43/75 - Colin Bell - Reluctant Hero: The Autobiography of a Manchester City and England Legend by Ian Cheeseman and Colin Bell
44/75 - The Descendants by Kaui Hart Hemmings
45/75 - Murder at the Savoy by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
46/75 - Decline & Fall: Diaries 2005-2010 by Chris Mullin
47/75 - Dog Eats Dog by Iain Levison
48/75 - Big Girls Don't Cry by Fay Weldon
49/75 - John Diamond by Leon Garfield
50/75 - The Abominable Man by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö

*51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö *


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London


----------



## petee (Jun 22, 2012)

petee said:


> 19/20 erasure (everett)


20/20 wounded (everett)


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 23, 2012)

1/5 - 21 Years Gone - Jack Osbourne.
2/5 - 'Knifer' - Ronnie Tomson
3/5 - Stuart: A Life Backwards - Alexander Masters
4/5 - The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
5/5 - Hard Work - Polly Tonybee 
6/20 - A Thorn In Their Side - Robert Green
7 / 20 - The Autobiography of A Recovering Skinhead - Frank Miener

*8/20 - Unorthodox: The Scandalous Rejection of my Hassidic Routes - Deborah Feldman*


----------



## braindancer (Jun 26, 2012)

1/30 - The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
2/30 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick DeWitt
3/30 - Snowdrops - A.D. Miller
4/30 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
5/30 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakari
6/30 - The Great Gatsby - Francis Scott Fitzgerald
7/30 - Trouble with Lichen - John Wyndham
8/30 - Under the Frog - Tibor Fischer
9/30 - If not now, when - Primo Levi
10/30 - The weight of numbers - Simon Ings
11/30 - Do androids dream of electric sheep - Phillip K Dick[/quote]
12/30 - Immortality - Milan Kundera
*13/30 - Flood - Stephen Baxter*​


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 26, 2012)

1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Holy Thief" - William Ryan
3. "Cosmonaut Keep" - Ken Macleod
4. "Private Lives" - Noel Coward
5. "Lustrum" - Robert Harris.
6. "The House of Storms" - Iain R MacLeod
7. "Rivers of London" - Ben Arranovitch
8. *"Macbeth" - William Shakespeare*. Has barely left my side since March, now the production is finished I feel both elated at a good show and sad it's over


----------



## Epona (Jun 26, 2012)

1/50 - Southern Cross by Patricia Cornwell
2/50 - Survivor by Chuck Palahniuk
3/50 - Pygmy by Chuck Palahniuk
4/50 - Soft by Rupert Thomson
5/50 - 8 Minutes Idle by Matt Thorne
6/50 - Damned by Chuck Palahniuk
7/50 - Diary by Chuck Palahniuk
8/50 - Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk
9/50 - Snuff by Chuck Palahniuk
10/50 - Tell All by Chuck Palahniuk
11/50 - Rant by Chuck Palahniuk
12/50 - What To Do When Someone Dies by Nicci French
13/50 - The Crossing Places by Elly Griffiths
14/50 - Gentlemen & Players by Joanne Harris
15/50 - Raven Black by Ann Cleeves
16/50 - The Queen of the Tambourine by Jane Gardam
17/50 - The Janus Stone by Elly Griffiths
18/50 - The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins
19/50 - Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins
20/50 - Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins
21/50 - The Mephisto Club by Tess Gerritsen
22/50 - The House at Sea's End by Elly Griffiths

OK here is my update, some of it is re-reads (I know I have read the first few of Cornwell's Scarpetta series and Patterson's Alex Cross series before, but can't recall where I got up to). Looks as if I've been on a bit of a crime spree - only reading about it mind you (although some might argue that my choice of reading matter is criminally bad) 

23/50 - Battle Royale by Koushun Takami (Translated by Yuji Oniki)
24/50 - Hornet's Nest by Patricia Cornwell
25/50 - Isle of Dogs by Patricia Cornwell
26/50 - Postmortem by Patricia Cornwell
27/50 - Body of Evidence by Patricia Cornwell
28/50 - All That Remains by Patricia Cornwell
29/50 - Cruel and Unusual by Patricia Cornwell
30/50 - The Body Farm by Patricia Cornwell
31/50 - From Potters Field by Patricia Cornwell
32/50 - Cause of Death by Patricia Cornwell
33/50 - Unnatural Exposure by Patricia Cornwell
34/50 - Point of Origin by Patricia Cornwell
35/50 - Black Notice by Patricia Cornwell
36/50 - The Last Precinct by Patricia Cornwell
37/50 - Blow Fly by Patricia Cornwell
38/50 - Trace by Patricia Cornwell
39/50 - Predator by Patricia Cornwell
40/50 - Book of the Dead by Patricia Cornwell
41/50 - Scarpetta by Patricia Cornwell
42/50 - The Scarpetta Factor by Patricia Cornwell
43/50 - Port Mortuary by Patricia Cornwell
44/50 - The Surgeon by Tess Gerritsen
45/50 - The Apprentice by Tess Gerritsen
46/50 - The Sinner by Tess Gerritsen
47/50 - Body Double by Tess Gerritsen
48/50 - Vanish by Tess Gerritsen
49/50 - The Keepsake by Tess Gerritsen
50/50 - Ice Cold by Tess Gerritsen
51/50 - The Silent Girl by Tess Gerritsen
52/50 - The Various Haunts of Men by Susan Hill
53/50 - The Pure in Heart by Susan Hill
54/50 - The Risk of Darkness by Susan Hill
55/50 - Vows of Silence by Susan Hill
56/50 - The Shadows in the Street by Susan Hill
57/50 - The Betrayal of Trust by Susan Hill
58/50 - White Nights by Ann Cleeves
59/50 - Red Bones by Ann Cleeves
60/50 - Blue Lightning by Ann Cleeves
61/50 - When the Wind Blows by James Patterson
62/50 - The Lake House by James Patterson
63/50 - Somewhere in Time by Richard Matheson
64/50 - Along Came a Spider by James Patterson
65/50 - Kiss the Girls by James Patterson
66/50 - Jack and Jill by James Patterson
67/50 - Cat and Mouse by James Patterson
68/50 - Pop Goes the Weasel by James Patterson
69/50 - Roses are Red by James Patterson
70/50 - Violets are Blue by James Patterson
71/50 - Four Blind Mice by James Patterson
72/50 - The Big Bad Wolf by James Patterson
73/50 - London Bridges by James Patterson
74/50 - Mary, Mary by James Patterson
75/50 - Cross by James Patterson
76/50 - Double Cross by James Patterson
77/50 - Cross Country by James Patterson
78/50 - Alex Cross's Trial by James Patterson
79/50 - I, Alex Cross by James Patterson
80/50 - Cross Fire by James Patterson
81/50 - Kill Alex Cross by James Patterson

Obviously I set my target before I got my Kindle, so I'm going to take the liberty of *increasing my target to 150* to still give me something to aim for! I'll try to find some stuff that isn't crime fiction


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 26, 2012)

Epona said:


> 1/50 - Southern Cross by Patricia Cornwell
> 2/50 - Survivor by Chuck Palahniuk
> 3/50 - Pygmy by Chuck Palahniuk
> 4/50 - Soft by Rupert Thomson
> ...


 
You've thrown down the gauntlet to Ilovebushandblair.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 27, 2012)

1 thru' 50

51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 

*52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jun 27, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> You've thrown down the gauntlet to Ilovebushandblair.


 
Yeah I've only read 60 books and I haven't been to work for 10 weeks.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 28, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle
9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson
10/35 Sisterwives, Rachel Connor
11/35 The Penal Colony, Richard Herley
12/35 Mile 81, Stephen King
13/35 Never Let Me Go, Kazuo Ishiguro 
14/35 Darkfall, Dean Koontz
15/35 One Day, David Nicholls
16/35 Brenton Brown, Alex Wheatle
17/35 The Hunger Games, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Catching Fire, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Mockingjay, Suzanne Collins
19/35 Daddy's Home, A K Alexander
20/35 Wolves of Calla, Dark Tower 5, Stephen King
21/35 Hostile Witness, Rebecca Forster
22/35 Room, Emma Donoghue
23/35 Wrong Number, Dave Dykema
24/35 Song of Susannah, Dark Tower 6, Stephen King

25/35 Kiss the Dead, Laurell K Hamilton


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 29, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán

*53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2012)

Epona said:


> Obviously I set my target before I got my Kindle, so I'm going to take the liberty of *increasing my target to 150* to still give me something to aim for! I'll try to find some stuff that isn't crime fiction


 
have you read any Jo Nesbo?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 29, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
> 2. "The Holy Thief" - William Ryan
> 3. "Cosmonaut Keep" - Ken Macleod
> 4. "Private Lives" - Noel Coward
> ...


 
9. *"Moon Over Soho"* - Ben Arranovitch - easy to read and good fun


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 6, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo

*54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo*


----------



## Belushi (Jul 8, 2012)

Armistead Maupin 'Tales of the City' (1/15)
Leopold von Sacher-Masoch 'Venus in Furs' (2/15)
Laurie Lee 'Selected Poems' (3/15)
Anton Chekhov 'Collected Stories' (4/15)
Anais Nin 'Delta of Venus' (5/15)
Michael Hofmann 'Approximately Nowhere: Poems' (6/15)
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe 'The Madwoman on a Pilgrimage' (7/15)
Saul Bellow 'Herzog' (8/15)
Graham Greene 'The Third Man and The Fallen Idol' (9/15)
Philip Larkin 'The Whitsun Weddings' (10/15)
Giuseppe di Lampedusa 'The Leopard' (11/15)
Carol Ann Duffy 'Mean Time' (12/15)
Muriel Barbery 'The Elegance of the Hedgehog' (13/15)
Seamus Heaney 'District and Circle' (14/15)
Joseph Roth 'The Radetzky March' (15/15)
Philip Roth 'The Plot Against America' (16/15)
Graham Greene 'Stamboul Train' (17/15)
*Arthur Schnitzler 'Traumnovelle' (18/15)*


----------



## braindancer (Jul 10, 2012)

1/30 - The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
2/30 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick DeWitt
3/30 - Snowdrops - A.D. Miller
4/30 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
5/30 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakari
6/30 - The Great Gatsby - Francis Scott Fitzgerald
7/30 - Trouble with Lichen - John Wyndham
8/30 - Under the Frog - Tibor Fischer
9/30 - If not now, when - Primo Levi
10/30 - The weight of numbers - Simon Ings
11/30 - Do androids dream of electric sheep - Phillip K Dick[/quote]
12/30 - Immortality - Milan Kundera
13/30 - Flood - Stephen Baxter​14/30 - Ark - Stephen Baxter​


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 11, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo

*55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum*


----------



## petee (Jul 11, 2012)

petee said:


> 20/20 wounded (everett)


21/20 the IRA 1956-69 (treacy)


----------



## starfish (Jul 11, 2012)

1/2? The Sisters Brothers by Patrick DeWitt
2/2? The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga
3/2? The Best American Mystery Stories 2011, Various Authors, Guest Edited by Harlan Coben
4/2? Pigeon English by Stephen Kelman
5/2? Poison by Ed McBain
6/2? Tricks by Ed McBain
7/2? Lullaby by Ed McBain
8/2? Zeitoun by Dave Eggers
9/2? Drive by James Sallis
10/2? A King of Infinite Space by Tyler Dilts
11/2? Vespers by Ed McBain


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 13, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum

*56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff *

Brilliant writer. Why he insists on sacrificing his talent for a career in Hollywood, I'll never know. Probably the seven figure pay cheques and the beautiful actress wife. Bastard.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 14, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle
9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson
10/35 Sisterwives, Rachel Connor
11/35 The Penal Colony, Richard Herley
12/35 Mile 81, Stephen King
13/35 Never Let Me Go, Kazuo Ishiguro 
14/35 Darkfall, Dean Koontz
15/35 One Day, David Nicholls
16/35 Brenton Brown, Alex Wheatle
17/35 The Hunger Games, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Catching Fire, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Mockingjay, Suzanne Collins
19/35 Daddy's Home, A K Alexander
20/35 Wolves of Calla, Dark Tower 5, Stephen King
21/35 Hostile Witness, Rebecca Forster
22/35 Room, Emma Donoghue
23/35 Wrong Number, Dave Dykema
24/35 Song of Susannah, Dark Tower 6, Stephen King
25/35 Kiss the Dead, Laurell K Hamilton

26/35 Comes the Night, Hollis Hampton-Jones


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 16, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum
56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff

*57/75 - **Complicated Shadows: The Life and Music of Elvis Costello by Graeme Thomson*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 18, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum
56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff
57/75 - Complicated Shadows: The Life and Music of Elvis Costello by Graeme Thomson

*58/75 - Raylan by Elmore Leonard*


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 18, 2012)

(1/21) - Copperhead by Bernard Cornwell
(2/21) - Tick Tock by James Patterson
(3/21) - Battle Flag by Bernard Cornwell
(4/21) - The Sevenpenny Gate: A Lifelong Love Affair with Celtic FC by John Cairney
(5/21) - Nemesis by Jo Nesbo
(6/21) - Ball Four by Jim Bouton
(7/21) - Before I Go To Sleep by S J Watson
*(8/21) - The Bloody Ground by Bernard Cornwell*​


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis


----------



## xenon (Jul 19, 2012)

01/25 Thriving Beyond Sustainability - Andrés R Edwards
02/25 Worlds at War - Anthony Pagden
03/25 - The Age of the Gladiators - Rupert matthews
04/25 By the Sword - Richard Cohen
05/25 Accelerando - Charles Stross
06/25 Basic Economics - Thomas Sowle
07/25 Top Down Network Design - Cisco Press
08/25 I Partridge - Steve Coogan.
09/25 Iron Council - China Miéville
10/25 Enter Night (Metallica biography) - Mick Wall
11/25 Practicle Packet Analysis - Chris Sanders
12/25 Thinking slow, Thinking Fast - Daniel Kahneman 
13/25 Rock, Paper, Scissors - Len Fisher
14/25 The Quantum Theif - Hanu Rajaniemi
15/25 The Count of Monte Cristo - Alexandre Dumas (père)
16/25 The Apocalypse Codex - Charles Stross


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 20, 2012)

marty21 said:


> 23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


>


  it is very funny tbf - but she has an ANNOYING WAY OF WRITING IN capitals


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 20, 2012)

It's Spiked, so meh, but aside from using 'wop,' this is quite a funny piss-take.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 20, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum
56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff
57/75 - Complicated Shadows: The Life and Music of Elvis Costello by Graeme Thomson
58/75 - Raylan by Elmore Leonard

*59/75 - Any Day Now by Terry Bisson*


----------



## ringo (Jul 21, 2012)

1/30 Step-Families - Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton
4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen
5/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R. R. Martin
6/30 Triksta - Nick Cohn
7/30 Why Love Matters: How Affection Shapes a Baby's Brain - Sue Gerhardt
8/30 Manhood - Steve Biddulph
9/30 The Human Factor - Graham Greene
10/30 God's Grace - Bernard Malamud
11/30 Reggae: From Mento To Dancehall - Werner Troeder
12/30 The Reggae Files: A Book Of Interviews - Gordon C. 1985
13/30 Reggae Scrapbook - Roger Steffens and Peter Simon
14/30 The Dirty South - Alex Wheatle
15/30 Of Mice And Men - John Steinbeck
16/30 Soul Music - Terry Pratchett
17/30 There's A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/30 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
19/30 Ska: An Oral History - Heather Augustyn
20/30 American Tabloid - James Ellroy
21/30 The Book With No Name - Anonymous
*22/30The Stories of Breeze D'j Pancake  *- Astonishing. So good that for the first time in my life I went straight back to the front and started it again.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> It's Spiked, so meh, but aside from using 'wop,' this is quite a funny piss-take.


Cheesus - that writer has a few issues!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 24, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
> 2. "The Holy Thief" - William Ryan
> 3. "Cosmonaut Keep" - Ken Macleod
> 4. "Private Lives" - Noel Coward
> ...


 
9. *"Accelerando" - Charles Stross*. Not sure I understood it, found it fustrating at times and in the end reading it became a bit of a chore. However I like the writing style so it hasn't put me off reading more of Stross' stuff if it comes my way


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 25, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum
56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff
57/75 - Complicated Shadows: The Life and Music of Elvis Costello by Graeme Thomson
58/75 - Raylan by Elmore Leonard
59/75 - Any Day Now by Terry Bisson

*60/75 - London's Burning: True Adventures on the Front Lines of Punk, 1976-1977 by Dave Thompson*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 25, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum
56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff
57/75 - Complicated Shadows: The Life and Music of Elvis Costello by Graeme Thomson
58/75 - Raylan by Elmore Leonard
59/75 - Any Day Now by Terry Bisson
60/75 - London's Burning: True Adventures on the Front Lines of Punk, 1976-1977 by Dave Thompson

*61/75 - Blockade Billy by Stephen King*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 31, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum
56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff
57/75 - Complicated Shadows: The Life and Music of Elvis Costello by Graeme Thomson
58/75 - Raylan by Elmore Leonard
59/75 - Any Day Now by Terry Bisson
60/75 - London's Burning: True Adventures on the Front Lines of Punk, 1976-1977 by Dave Thompson
61/75 - Blockade Billy by Stephen King

*62/75 - The Magic Flute by Alan Spence (reread)*


----------



## braindancer (Aug 2, 2012)

1/30 - The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
2/30 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick DeWitt
3/30 - Snowdrops - A.D. Miller
4/30 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
5/30 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakari
6/30 - The Great Gatsby - Francis Scott Fitzgerald
7/30 - Trouble with Lichen - John Wyndham
8/30 - Under the Frog - Tibor Fischer
9/30 - If not now, when - Primo Levi
10/30 - The weight of numbers - Simon Ings
11/30 - Do androids dream of electric sheep - Phillip K Dick
12/30 - Immortality - Milan Kundera
13/30 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
14/30 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
15/30 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 2, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum
56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff
57/75 - Complicated Shadows: The Life and Music of Elvis Costello by Graeme Thomson
58/75 - Raylan by Elmore Leonard
59/75 - Any Day Now by Terry Bisson
60/75 - London's Burning: True Adventures on the Front Lines of Punk, 1976-1977 by Dave Thompson
61/75 - Blockade Billy by Stephen King
62/75 - The Magic Flute by Alan Spence (reread)

*63/75 - The Rise of Gerry Logan by Brian Glanville*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 5, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum
56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff
57/75 - Complicated Shadows: The Life and Music of Elvis Costello by Graeme Thomson
58/75 - Raylan by Elmore Leonard
59/75 - Any Day Now by Terry Bisson
60/75 - London's Burning: True Adventures on the Front Lines of Punk, 1976-1977 by Dave Thompson
61/75 - Blockade Billy by Stephen King
62/75 - The Magic Flute by Alan Spence (reread)
63/75 - The Rise of Gerry Logan by Brian Glanville

*64/75 - The Toy Collector by James Gunn*


----------



## colbhoy (Aug 8, 2012)

(1/21) - Copperhead by Bernard Cornwell
(2/21) - Tick Tock by James Patterson
(3/21) - Battle Flag by Bernard Cornwell
(4/21) - The Sevenpenny Gate: A Lifelong Love Affair with Celtic FC by John Cairney
(5/21) - Nemesis by Jo Nesbo
(6/21) - Ball Four by Jim Bouton
(7/21) - Before I Go To Sleep by S J Watson
(8/21) - The Bloody Ground by Bernard Cornwell​*(9/21) - City Primeval by Elmore Leonard*​​


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 8, 2012)

1/5 - 21 Years Gone - Jack Osbourne.
2/5 - 'Knifer' - Ronnie Tomson
3/5 - Stuart: A Life Backwards - Alexander Masters
4/5 - The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
5/5 - Hard Work - Polly Tonybee 
6/20 - A Thorn In Their Side - Robert Green
7 / 20 - The Autobiography of A Recovering Skinhead - Frank Miener
8/20 - Unorthodox: The Scandalous Rejection of my Hassidic Routes - Deborah Feldman

*9/20 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo*
*10/20 - My Story - Ron Kray *
*11/20 - As Used On The Famous Nelson Mandela - Mark Thomas *


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 10, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum
56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff
57/75 - Complicated Shadows: The Life and Music of Elvis Costello by Graeme Thomson
58/75 - Raylan by Elmore Leonard
59/75 - Any Day Now by Terry Bisson
60/75 - London's Burning: True Adventures on the Front Lines of Punk, 1976-1977 by Dave Thompson
61/75 - Blockade Billy by Stephen King
62/75 - The Magic Flute by Alan Spence (reread)
63/75 - The Rise of Gerry Logan by Brian Glanville
64/75 - The Toy Collector by James Gunn

*65/75 - Popular Music from Vittula by Mikael Niemi*


----------



## petee (Aug 10, 2012)

petee said:


> 21/20 the IRA 1956-69 (treacy)


22/20 the trouble with diversity (benn michaels)


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny


----------



## Me76 (Aug 11, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle
9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson
10/35 Sisterwives, Rachel Connor
11/35 The Penal Colony, Richard Herley
12/35 Mile 81, Stephen King
13/35 Never Let Me Go, Kazuo Ishiguro 
14/35 Darkfall, Dean Koontz
15/35 One Day, David Nicholls
16/35 Brenton Brown, Alex Wheatle
17/35 The Hunger Games, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Catching Fire, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Mockingjay, Suzanne Collins
19/35 Daddy's Home, A K Alexander
20/35 Wolves of Calla, Dark Tower 5, Stephen King
21/35 Hostile Witness, Rebecca Forster
22/35 Room, Emma Donoghue
23/35 Wrong Number, Dave Dykema
24/35 Song of Susannah, Dark Tower 6, Stephen King
25/35 Kiss the Dead, Laurell K Hamilton 
26/35 Comes the Night, Hollis Hampton-Jones

27/35 The Dark Tower, Dark Tower 7, Stephen King


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 15, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum
56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff
57/75 - Complicated Shadows: The Life and Music of Elvis Costello by Graeme Thomson
58/75 - Raylan by Elmore Leonard
59/75 - Any Day Now by Terry Bisson
60/75 - London's Burning: True Adventures on the Front Lines of Punk, 1976-1977 by Dave Thompson
61/75 - Blockade Billy by Stephen King
62/75 - The Magic Flute by Alan Spence (reread)
63/75 - The Rise of Gerry Logan by Brian Glanville
64/75 - The Toy Collector by James Gunn
65/75 - Popular Music from Vittula by Mikael Niemi

*66/75 - Fast Times at Ridgemont High - A True Story by Cameron Crowe*


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 15, 2012)

1) Truman Capote - In Cold Blood​2) TS Eliot - The Waste Land and other poems​3) Angela Carter - Nights at the Circus​4) WH Auden - Selected Poems​5) Christopher Isherwood - Prater Violet​6) Iain Banks - Transition​7) F Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby​8) Virginia Woolf - Mrs Dalloway​9) Helene Hanff - 84 Charing Cross Road​10) Voltaire - Candide​11) Simon Gray - The Smoking Diaries​​*12) Kurt Vonnegut - Armageddon in Retrospective*​*13) Peter Ackroyd - London: The Biography*​*14) Martin Amis - The War Against Cliche*​*15) Thomas Pynchon - The Crying of Lot49*​*16) William Wordsworth - Intimations of Immortality*​*17) J.M Roberts - The Shorter History of the World*​*18) Alan Partridge - I,Partridge*​*19) John Milton - Paradise Lost*​*20) Irving Welsh - Skagboys*​*21) Henry James - The Beast in the jungle*​*22) Michael Simkins - Fatty Batter (how crickets saved my life then ruined it)*​*23) Kate Williams - The Pleasures of Men*​​23 out of a predicted 26 by August with a holiday coming up.........​


----------



## Belushi (Aug 16, 2012)

Armistead Maupin 'Tales of the City' (1/15)
Leopold von Sacher-Masoch 'Venus in Furs' (2/15)
Laurie Lee 'Selected Poems' (3/15)
Anton Chekhov 'Collected Stories' (4/15)
Anais Nin 'Delta of Venus' (5/15)
Michael Hofmann 'Approximately Nowhere: Poems' (6/15)
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe 'The Madwoman on a Pilgrimage' (7/15)
Saul Bellow 'Herzog' (8/15)
Graham Greene 'The Third Man and The Fallen Idol' (9/15)
Philip Larkin 'The Whitsun Weddings' (10/15)
Giuseppe di Lampedusa 'The Leopard' (11/15)
Carol Ann Duffy 'Mean Time' (12/15)
Muriel Barbery 'The Elegance of the Hedgehog' (13/15)
Seamus Heaney 'District and Circle' (14/15)
Joseph Roth 'The Radetzky March' (15/15)
Philip Roth 'The Plot Against America' (16/15)
Graham Greene 'Stamboul Train' (17/15)
Arthur Schnitzler 'Traumnovelle' (18/15)
*Gore Vidal 'Julian' (19/15)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 18, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum
56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff
57/75 - Complicated Shadows: The Life and Music of Elvis Costello by Graeme Thomson
58/75 - Raylan by Elmore Leonard
59/75 - Any Day Now by Terry Bisson
60/75 - London's Burning: True Adventures on the Front Lines of Punk, 1976-1977 by Dave Thompson
61/75 - Blockade Billy by Stephen King
62/75 - The Magic Flute by Alan Spence (reread)
63/75 - The Rise of Gerry Logan by Brian Glanville
64/75 - The Toy Collector by James Gunn
65/75 - Popular Music from Vittula by Mikael Niemi
66/75 - Fast Times at Ridgemont High - A True Story by Cameron Crowe

*67/75 - Reheated Cabbage by Irvine Welsh*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason


----------



## ringo (Aug 19, 2012)

1/30 Step-Families - Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton
4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen
5/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R. R. Martin
6/30 Triksta - Nick Cohn
7/30 Why Love Matters: How Affection Shapes a Baby's Brain - Sue Gerhardt
8/30 Manhood - Steve Biddulph
9/30 The Human Factor - Graham Greene
10/30 God's Grace - Bernard Malamud
11/30 Reggae: From Mento To Dancehall - Werner Troeder
12/30 The Reggae Files: A Book Of Interviews - Gordon C. 1985
13/30 Reggae Scrapbook - Roger Steffens and Peter Simon
14/30 The Dirty South - Alex Wheatle
15/30 Of Mice And Men - John Steinbeck
16/30 Soul Music - Terry Pratchett
17/30 There's A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/30 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
19/30 Ska: An Oral History - Heather Augustyn
20/30 American Tabloid - James Ellroy
21/30 The Book With No Name - Anonymous
22/30The Stories of Breeze D'j Pancake
*23/30 Anil's Ghost - Michael Ondaatje*


----------



## xenon (Aug 19, 2012)

01/25 Thriving Beyond Sustainability - Andrés R Edwards
02/25 Worlds at War - Anthony Pagden
03/25 - The Age of the Gladiators - Rupert matthews
04/25 By the Sword - Richard Cohen
05/25 Accelerando - Charles Stross
06/25 Basic Economics - Thomas Sowle
07/25 Top Down Network Design - Cisco Press
08/25 I Partridge - Steve Coogan.
09/25 Iron Council - China Miéville
10/25 Enter Night (Metallica biography) - Mick Wall
11/25 Practicle Packet Analysis - Chris Sanders
12/25 Thinking slow, Thinking Fast - Daniel Kahneman 
13/25 Rock, Paper, Scissors - Len Fisher
14/25 The Quantum Theif - Hanu Rajaniemi
15/25 The Count of Monte Cristo - Alexandre Dumas (père)
16/25 The Apocalypse Codex - Charles Stross
17/25 20 Palaces (Prequel) - Harry Connolly
18/25 The History of theDecline and Fall of the Roman Empire (Vol 1) - Edward Gibbon
19/25 TCIP Administration - O'Riely Press
20/25 HP Lovecraft Omnibus 1.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 20, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum
56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff
57/75 - Complicated Shadows: The Life and Music of Elvis Costello by Graeme Thomson
58/75 - Raylan by Elmore Leonard
59/75 - Any Day Now by Terry Bisson
60/75 - London's Burning: True Adventures on the Front Lines of Punk, 1976-1977 by Dave Thompson
61/75 - Blockade Billy by Stephen King
62/75 - The Magic Flute by Alan Spence (reread)
63/75 - The Rise of Gerry Logan by Brian Glanville
64/75 - The Toy Collector by James Gunn
65/75 - Popular Music from Vittula by Mikael Niemi
66/75 - Fast Times at Ridgemont High - A True Story by Cameron Crowe
67/75 - Reheated Cabbage by Irvine Welsh

*68/75 - Strike for a Kingdom by Menna Gallie*


----------



## petee (Aug 20, 2012)

petee said:


> 22/20 the trouble with diversity (benn michaels)


23/20 the _i. f. stone's weekly_ reader (ed. middleton)


----------



## Me76 (Aug 20, 2012)

28/35 A Face Like Glass, Frances Hardinge


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason
29/50 - Crossfire - An Australian Reconnaissance in Vietnam - Peter Haran


----------



## ringo (Aug 21, 2012)

1/30 Step-Families - Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton
4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen
5/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R. R. Martin
6/30 Triksta - Nick Cohn
7/30 Why Love Matters: How Affection Shapes a Baby's Brain - Sue Gerhardt
8/30 Manhood - Steve Biddulph
9/30 The Human Factor - Graham Greene
10/30 God's Grace - Bernard Malamud
11/30 Reggae: From Mento To Dancehall - Werner Troeder
12/30 The Reggae Files: A Book Of Interviews - Gordon C. 1985
13/30 Reggae Scrapbook - Roger Steffens and Peter Simon
14/30 The Dirty South - Alex Wheatle
15/30 Of Mice And Men - John Steinbeck
16/30 Soul Music - Terry Pratchett
17/30 There's A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy RIP
18/30 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
19/30 Ska: An Oral History - Heather Augustyn
20/30 American Tabloid - James Ellroy
21/30 The Book With No Name - Anonymous
22/30The Stories of Breeze D'j Pancake
23/30 Anil's Ghost - Michael Ondaatje
*24/30 Reggae Going International 1967-1976: The Bunny "Striker" Lee Story - Noel Hawks & Jah Floyd*


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 21, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum
56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff
57/75 - Complicated Shadows: The Life and Music of Elvis Costello by Graeme Thomson
58/75 - Raylan by Elmore Leonard
59/75 - Any Day Now by Terry Bisson
60/75 - London's Burning: True Adventures on the Front Lines of Punk, 1976-1977 by Dave Thompson
61/75 - Blockade Billy by Stephen King
62/75 - The Magic Flute by Alan Spence (reread)
63/75 - The Rise of Gerry Logan by Brian Glanville
64/75 - The Toy Collector by James Gunn
65/75 - Popular Music from Vittula by Mikael Niemi
66/75 - Fast Times at Ridgemont High - A True Story by Cameron Crowe
67/75 - Reheated Cabbage by Irvine Welsh
68/75 - Strike for a Kingdom by Menna Gallie

*69/75 - The Prone Gunman by Jean-Patrick Manchette*


----------



## districtline (Aug 21, 2012)

Alaa Al Aswany - On The State of Egypt: What Made The Revolution Inevitable (1/50)
Jan Hjärpe - Islamismer (2/50)
Saphia Azzeddine - Confidences á Allah (3/50)
Graham Greene - The Quiet American (4/50)
Don DeLillo - Point Omega (5/50)
Paul Auster - Invisible (6/50)
Paul Auster - Moon Palace (7/50)

*Björn Elmbrant - Europas stålbad (8/50)*
*Peter Handke - The Goalie's Anxiety at the Pentaly Kick (9/50)*
*Charles Baudelaire - La Fanfarlo (10/50)*
*Elin Wägner - The Penholder (11/50)*
*Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes (12/50)*


----------



## districtline (Aug 22, 2012)

Tariq Ali - The Idea of Communism (13/50)


----------



## Me76 (Aug 22, 2012)

29/35 Two Women, Martina Cole


----------



## braindancer (Aug 24, 2012)

1/30 - The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
2/30 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick DeWitt
3/30 - Snowdrops - A.D. Miller
4/30 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
5/30 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakari
6/30 - The Great Gatsby - Francis Scott Fitzgerald
7/30 - Trouble with Lichen - John Wyndham
8/30 - Under the Frog - Tibor Fischer
9/30 - If not now, when - Primo Levi
10/30 - The weight of numbers - Simon Ings
11/30 - Do androids dream of electric sheep - Phillip K Dick
12/30 - Immortality - Milan Kundera
13/30 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
14/30 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
15/30 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens​16/30 - Londoners - Craig Taylor​17/30 - In the Country of Last Things - Paul Auster​18/30 - A Scanner Darkly - Phillip K. Dick​


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 24, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum
56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff
57/75 - Complicated Shadows: The Life and Music of Elvis Costello by Graeme Thomson
58/75 - Raylan by Elmore Leonard
59/75 - Any Day Now by Terry Bisson
60/75 - London's Burning: True Adventures on the Front Lines of Punk, 1976-1977 by Dave Thompson
61/75 - Blockade Billy by Stephen King
62/75 - The Magic Flute by Alan Spence (reread)
63/75 - The Rise of Gerry Logan by Brian Glanville
64/75 - The Toy Collector by James Gunn
65/75 - Popular Music from Vittula by Mikael Niemi
66/75 - Fast Times at Ridgemont High - A True Story by Cameron Crowe
67/75 - Reheated Cabbage by Irvine Welsh
68/75 - Strike for a Kingdom by Menna Gallie
69/75 - The Prone Gunman by Jean-Patrick Manchette

*70/75 - The Man Who Lost His Wife by Julian Symons*


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 28, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum
56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff
57/75 - Complicated Shadows: The Life and Music of Elvis Costello by Graeme Thomson
58/75 - Raylan by Elmore Leonard
59/75 - Any Day Now by Terry Bisson
60/75 - London's Burning: True Adventures on the Front Lines of Punk, 1976-1977 by Dave Thompson
61/75 - Blockade Billy by Stephen King
62/75 - The Magic Flute by Alan Spence (reread)
63/75 - The Rise of Gerry Logan by Brian Glanville
64/75 - The Toy Collector by James Gunn
65/75 - Popular Music from Vittula by Mikael Niemi
66/75 - Fast Times at Ridgemont High - A True Story by Cameron Crowe
67/75 - Reheated Cabbage by Irvine Welsh
68/75 - Strike for a Kingdom by Menna Gallie
69/75 - The Prone Gunman by Jean-Patrick Manchette
70/75 - The Man Who Lost His Wife by Julian Symons

*71/75 - Wigs on the Green by Nancy Mitford*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason
29/50 - Crossfire - An Australian Reconnaissance in Vietnam - Peter Haran
30/50 -  The One from the Other - Philip Kerr


----------



## districtline (Aug 29, 2012)

Ian McEwan - Solar (14/50)


----------



## petee (Aug 31, 2012)

petee said:


> 23/20 the _i. f. stone's weekly_ reader (ed. middleton)


24/20 the spanish holocaust (preston)


----------



## Me76 (Aug 31, 2012)

30/35 - The Wind Through the Keyhole, Stephen King


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 2, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum
56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff
57/75 - Complicated Shadows: The Life and Music of Elvis Costello by Graeme Thomson
58/75 - Raylan by Elmore Leonard
59/75 - Any Day Now by Terry Bisson
60/75 - London's Burning: True Adventures on the Front Lines of Punk, 1976-1977 by Dave Thompson
61/75 - Blockade Billy by Stephen King
62/75 - The Magic Flute by Alan Spence (reread)
63/75 - The Rise of Gerry Logan by Brian Glanville
64/75 - The Toy Collector by James Gunn
65/75 - Popular Music from Vittula by Mikael Niemi
66/75 - Fast Times at Ridgemont High - A True Story by Cameron Crowe
67/75 - Reheated Cabbage by Irvine Welsh
68/75 - Strike for a Kingdom by Menna Gallie
69/75 - The Prone Gunman by Jean-Patrick Manchette
70/75 - The Man Who Lost His Wife by Julian Symons
71/75 - Wigs on the Green by Nancy Mitford

*72/75 - Dupe by Liza Cody*


----------



## Me76 (Sep 2, 2012)

31/35 Hurry Up and Wait, Isabel Ashdown


----------



## braindancer (Sep 3, 2012)

1/30 - The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
2/30 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick DeWitt
3/30 - Snowdrops - A.D. Miller
4/30 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
5/30 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakari
6/30 - The Great Gatsby - Francis Scott Fitzgerald
7/30 - Trouble with Lichen - John Wyndham
8/30 - Under the Frog - Tibor Fischer
9/30 - If not now, when - Primo Levi
10/30 - The weight of numbers - Simon Ings
11/30 - Do androids dream of electric sheep - Phillip K Dick
12/30 - Immortality - Milan Kundera
13/30 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
14/30 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
15/30 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens​16/30 - Londoners - Craig Taylor​17/30 - In the Country of Last Things - Paul Auster​18/30 - A Scanner Darkly - Phillip K. Dick​19/30 - Travels with my Aunt - Graham Greene​


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason
29/50 - Crossfire - An Australian Reconnaissance in Vietnam - Peter Haran
30/50 - The One from the Other - Philip Kerr
31/50 - Pantheon - Sam Bourne
32/50 The Final Reckoning - Sam Bourne


----------



## Shirl (Sep 4, 2012)

1/25 Death comes to Pemberley - P D James
2/25 A Place of Execution - Val McDermid
3/25 The Sisterwives - Rachel Connor
4/25 War Horse -Michael Morpurgo
5/25 Living with Deerhounds. second edition Kay Barret
6/25 A life like other People's - Alan Bennett
7/25 An Uncommon Reader - Alan Bennet
8/25 Water for Elephants - Sara Gruen
9/25 Reality, Reality - Jackie Kay
10/25 Painter of Silence - Georgina Harding
11/25 What to Do When Someone Dies - Nicci French
12/25 Gypsy Boy - Mikey Walsh
13/ 25 The Cellist of Sarajevo - Steven Galloway[/quote]


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 4, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum
56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff
57/75 - Complicated Shadows: The Life and Music of Elvis Costello by Graeme Thomson
58/75 - Raylan by Elmore Leonard
59/75 - Any Day Now by Terry Bisson
60/75 - London's Burning: True Adventures on the Front Lines of Punk, 1976-1977 by Dave Thompson
61/75 - Blockade Billy by Stephen King
62/75 - The Magic Flute by Alan Spence (reread)
63/75 - The Rise of Gerry Logan by Brian Glanville
64/75 - The Toy Collector by James Gunn
65/75 - Popular Music from Vittula by Mikael Niemi
66/75 - Fast Times at Ridgemont High - A True Story by Cameron Crowe
67/75 - Reheated Cabbage by Irvine Welsh
68/75 - Strike for a Kingdom by Menna Gallie
69/75 - The Prone Gunman by Jean-Patrick Manchette
70/75 - The Man Who Lost His Wife by Julian Symons
71/75 - Wigs on the Green by Nancy Mitford
72/75 - Dupe by Liza Cody

*73/75 - Psmith Journalist by P. G. Wodehouse*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason
29/50 - Crossfire - An Australian Reconnaissance in Vietnam - Peter Haran
30/50 - The One from the Other - Philip Kerr
31/50 - Pantheon - Sam Bourne
32/50 The Final Reckoning - Sam Bourne
33/50 - Handling The Undead - John Ajvide Lindqvist


----------



## Me76 (Sep 7, 2012)

32/35 Three Girls and a Baby, Rachel Shung


----------



## machine cat (Sep 7, 2012)

It's been  a while since I updated this so I may have forgotten a couple...

1/30 The Elephant Vanishes - Haruki Murakami
2/30 Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World - Haruki Murakami
3/30 Rendezvous With Rama - Arther C. Clarke
4/30 Chavs: The Demonization of the Working Class - Owen Jones
5/30 Relevation Space - Alastair Reynolds
6/30 In the Country of Last Things - Paul Auster
7/30 A Game of Thornes - George R. R. Martin
8/30 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
9/30 A Storm of Swords - George R. R. Martin
10/30 The Spanish Anarchists: The Heroic Years, 1868-1936 - Murray Bookchin

*11/30 The Master and Margarita - Mikhail Bulgakov*
*12/30 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin*
*13/30 A Dance With Dragons - George R. R. Martin*
*14/30 World Turned Upside Down - Christopher Hill*
*15/30 The Narrative of Arthur Gordon Pym of Nantucket - Edgar Allen Poe*


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 8, 2012)

(1/21) - Copperhead by Bernard Cornwell
(2/21) - Tick Tock by James Patterson
(3/21) - Battle Flag by Bernard Cornwell
(4/21) - The Sevenpenny Gate: A Lifelong Love Affair with Celtic FC by John Cairney
(5/21) - Nemesis by Jo Nesbo
(6/21) - Ball Four by Jim Bouton
(7/21) - Before I Go To Sleep by S J Watson
(8/21) - The Bloody Ground by Bernard Cornwell​(9/21) - City Primeval by Elmore Leonard​*(10/21)- Matterhorn by Karl Marlantes *​​​​​​​​​


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 8, 2012)

1 thru' 50
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum
56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff
57/75 - Complicated Shadows: The Life and Music of Elvis Costello by Graeme Thomson
58/75 - Raylan by Elmore Leonard
59/75 - Any Day Now by Terry Bisson
60/75 - London's Burning: True Adventures on the Front Lines of Punk, 1976-1977 by Dave Thompson
61/75 - Blockade Billy by Stephen King
62/75 - The Magic Flute by Alan Spence (reread)
63/75 - The Rise of Gerry Logan by Brian Glanville
64/75 - The Toy Collector by James Gunn
65/75 - Popular Music from Vittula by Mikael Niemi
66/75 - Fast Times at Ridgemont High - A True Story by Cameron Crowe
67/75 - Reheated Cabbage by Irvine Welsh
68/75 - Strike for a Kingdom by Menna Gallie
69/75 - The Prone Gunman by Jean-Patrick Manchette
70/75 - The Man Who Lost His Wife by Julian Symons
71/75 - Wigs on the Green by Nancy Mitford
72/75 - Dupe by Liza Cody
73/75 - Psmith Journalist by P. G. Wodehouse

*74/75 - Put Out More Flags by Evelyn Waugh*

I only picked this up 'cos Angus Calder in his 'People's War' mentioned that it was one of the best novels of the early years of the war. Thank you Angus wherever you are. Wonderful novel.


----------



## starfish (Sep 8, 2012)

1/2? The Sisters Brothers by Patrick DeWitt
2/2? The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga
3/2? The Best American Mystery Stories 2011, Various Authors, Guest Edited by Harlan Coben
4/2? Pigeon English by Stephen Kelman
5/2? Poison by Ed McBain
6/2? Tricks by Ed McBain
7/2? Lullaby by Ed McBain
8/2? Zeitoun by Dave Eggers
9/2? Drive by James Sallis
10/2? A King of Infinite Space by Tyler Dilts
11/2? Vespers by Ed McBain
12/2? Widows by Ed McBain
13/2? A Snowball in Hell by Christopher Brookmyre


----------



## Me76 (Sep 9, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle
9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson
10/35 Sisterwives, Rachel Connor
11/35 The Penal Colony, Richard Herley
12/35 Mile 81, Stephen King
13/35 Never Let Me Go, Kazuo Ishiguro 
14/35 Darkfall, Dean Koontz
15/35 One Day, David Nicholls
16/35 Brenton Brown, Alex Wheatle
17/35 The Hunger Games, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Catching Fire, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Mockingjay, Suzanne Collins
19/35 Daddy's Home, A K Alexander
20/35 Wolves of Calla, Dark Tower 5, Stephen King
21/35 Hostile Witness, Rebecca Forster
22/35 Room, Emma Donoghue
23/35 Wrong Number, Dave Dykema
24/35 Song of Susannah, Dark Tower 6, Stephen King
25/35 Kiss the Dead, Laurell K Hamilton 
26/35 Comes the Night, Hollis Hampton-Jones
27/35 The Dark Tower, Dark Tower 7, Stephen King
28/35 A Face Like Glass, Frances Hardinge
29/35 Two Women, Martina Cole 
30/35 The Wind Through the Keyhole, Stephen King
31/35 Hurry Up and Wait, Isabel Ashdown
32/35 Three Girls and a Baby, Rachel Shung

33/35 The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas, John Boyne


----------



## marty21 (Sep 9, 2012)

colbhoy said:


> (​*(10/21)- Matterhorn by Karl Marlantes *​​​​​​​​​


I read that last year, thought it was wonderful.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 12, 2012)

1/75 - How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison
2/75 - The People of the Abyss by Jack London
3/75 - Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney and Mick McGovern
4/75 - Gone Fishin' by Walter Mosley
5/75 - Blackburn: A Novel by Bradley Denton
6/75 - The Last Mad Surge of Youth by Mark Hodkinson
7/75 - The Switch by Elmore Leonard
8/75 - Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
9/75 - Killing The Lawyers by Reginald Hill
10/75 - Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin
11/75 - Love Goes to Buildings on Fire: Five Years in New York That Changed Music Forever by Will Hermes
12/75 - A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill (reread)
13/75 - Stamboul Train by Graham Greene
14/75 - The Anatomy School by Bernard MacLaverty
15/75 - Chinatown Beat by Henry Chang
16/75 - Born Guilty by Reginald Hill
17/75 - Singing The Sadness by Reginald Hill
18/75 - What It Was by George Pelecanos
19/75 - Death By Analysis by Gillian Slovo
20/75 - Londoners: The Days and Nights of London Now, As Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Left It and Long for It by Craig Taylor
21/75 - True Believers by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
22/75 - Children of the Sun by Max Schaefer
23/75 - East Fifth Bliss by Douglas Light
24/75 - Head-on: Memories of the Liverpool Punk Scene and the Story of the "Teardrop Explodes", 1976-82 by Julian Cope (reread)
25/75 - Fire on the Mountain by Terry Bisson
26/75 - The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
27/75 - Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay
28/75 - The Glory Game by Hunter Davies
29/75 - Cold in Hand by John Harvey
30/75 - Provided You Don't Kiss Me: 20 Years with Brian Clough by Duncan Hamilton
31/75 - This Artistic Life by Barry Hines
32/75 - The Crime Interviews: Volume Two by Len Wanner
33/75 - The End of Days by Douglas Lindsay
34/75 - The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson by Douglas Lindsay
35/75 - A Patchwork Planet by Anne Tyler
36/75 - The Notorious Byrd Brothers by Ric Menck
37/75 - The Mind and Body Shop by Frank Parkin
38/75 - Three to Kill by Jean-Patrick Manchette
39/75 - When the Nines Roll Over & other stories by David Benioff
40/75 - Cowboys and Indians by Joseph O'Connor (reread)
41/75 - Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in Heaven by Sherman Alexie
42/75 - Stalin Ate My Homework by Alexei Sayle
43/75 - Colin Bell - Reluctant Hero: The Autobiography of a Manchester City and England Legend by Ian Cheeseman and Colin Bell
44/75 - The Descendants by Kaui Hart Hemmings
45/75 - Murder at the Savoy by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
46/75 - Decline & Fall: Diaries 2005-2010 by Chris Mullin
47/75 - Dog Eats Dog by Iain Levison
48/75 - Big Girls Don't Cry by Fay Weldon
49/75 - John Diamond by Leon Garfield
50/75 - The Abominable Man by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
51/75 - The Locked Room by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö 
52/75 - Off Side by Manuel Vázquez Montalbán
53/75 - Needle in a Haystack by Ernesto Mallo
54/75 - Sweet Money by Ernesto Mallo
55/75 - I Want My MTV: The Uncensored Story of the Music Video Revolution by Craig Marks and Rob Tannenbaum
56/75 - The 25th Hour by David Benioff
57/75 - Complicated Shadows: The Life and Music of Elvis Costello by Graeme Thomson
58/75 - Raylan by Elmore Leonard
59/75 - Any Day Now by Terry Bisson
60/75 - London's Burning: True Adventures on the Front Lines of Punk, 1976-1977 by Dave Thompson
61/75 - Blockade Billy by Stephen King
62/75 - The Magic Flute by Alan Spence (reread)
63/75 - The Rise of Gerry Logan by Brian Glanville
64/75 - The Toy Collector by James Gunn
65/75 - Popular Music from Vittula by Mikael Niemi
66/75 - Fast Times at Ridgemont High - A True Story by Cameron Crowe
67/75 - Reheated Cabbage by Irvine Welsh
68/75 - Strike for a Kingdom by Menna Gallie
69/75 - The Prone Gunman by Jean-Patrick Manchette
70/75 - The Man Who Lost His Wife by Julian Symons
71/75 - Wigs on the Green by Nancy Mitford
72/75 - Dupe by Liza Cody
73/75 - Psmith Journalist by P. G. Wodehouse
74/75 - Put Out More Flags by Evelyn Waugh

*75/75 - A Cure for Gravity: A Musical Pilgrimage  by Joe Jackson*

*Finally. That's me done for the year. Where did I put the tv remote? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 14, 2012)

1-75

76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 16, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> 1-75
> 
> 76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody


 
*77-75 Charade by John Mortimer*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2012)

1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Holy Thief" - William Ryan
3. "Cosmonaut Keep" - Ken Macleod
4. "Private Lives" - Noel Coward
5. "Lustrum" - Robert Harris.
6. "The House of Storms" - Iain R MacLeod
7. "Rivers of London" - Ben Arranovitch
8. "Macbeth" - William Shakespeare
9. "Accelerabdo" _ Charles Stross

*10. "A Dirty Distant War" - E.M. Nathanson - hard going and was glad to finish it!*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason
29/50 - Crossfire - An Australian Reconnaissance in Vietnam - Peter Haran
30/50 - The One from the Other - Philip Kerr
31/50 - Pantheon - Sam Bourne
32/50 The Final Reckoning - Sam Bourne
33/50 - Handling The Undead - John Ajvide Lindqvist
34/50 - Things Can Only Get Better - The Lost Generation of 1992 - Alwyn W Turner


----------



## Voley (Sep 16, 2012)

marty21 said:


> 20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London


I'm reading that at the mo, marty. Just started it - I like his style so far.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2012)

marty21 said:


> 33/50 - Handling The Undead - John Ajvide Lindqvist


 
Any good?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Any good?


Yeah, quite enjoyed it - sort of Zombie fiction - but different to other Zombie fiction I've read - have been reading a lot of scanda writers lately - plus Icelandic stuff


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2012)

NVP said:


> I'm reading that at the mo, marty. Just started it - I like his style so far.


you can see that it definitely influenced Orwell, he wrote about the same stuff about 20 years later.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2012)

marty21 said:


> Yeah, quite enjoyed it - sort of Zombie fiction - but different to other Zombie fiction I've read - have been reading a lot of scanda writers lately - plus Icelandic stuff


 
Read any Per Petterson?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Read any Per Petterson?


not yet - will check him? out


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2012)

marty21 said:


> not yet - will check him? out


 
_Out stealing horses_ is great. I hear his latest one is very good too.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 17, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer

*78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease*


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 21, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease

*79-75 Cop Killer** by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 21, 2012)

1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Holy Thief" - William Ryan
3. "Cosmonaut Keep" - Ken Macleod
4. "Private Lives" - Noel Coward
5. "Lustrum" - Robert Harris.
6. "The House of Storms" - Iain R MacLeod
7. "Rivers of London" - Ben Arranovitch
8. "Outpost" - Adam Baker
9. "Macbeth" - William Shakespeare
10. "Accelerando" _ Charles Stross
11. "Moon Over Soho" - Ben Arranovitch
12. "A Dirty Distant War" - E.M. Nathanson

*13."Whispers Underground" - Ben Arranovitch - okay, not quite as good as his others but an easy read*

eta - I've missed 2 out!!


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 25, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö

*80-75 The Terrorists **by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö*


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 27, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö*8*

*81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody*


----------



## Me76 (Sep 27, 2012)

34/35 We need to talk about Kevin, Lionel Shriver


----------



## starfish (Sep 27, 2012)

1/2? The Sisters Brothers by Patrick DeWitt
2/2? The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga
3/2? The Best American Mystery Stories 2011, Various Authors, Guest Edited by Harlan Coben
4/2? Pigeon English by Stephen Kelman
5/2? Poison by Ed McBain
6/2? Tricks by Ed McBain
7/2? Lullaby by Ed McBain
8/2? Zeitoun by Dave Eggers
9/2? Drive by James Sallis
10/2? A King of Infinite Space by Tyler Dilts
11/2? Vespers by Ed McBain
12/2? Widows by Ed McBain
13/2? A Snowball in Hell by Christopher Brookmyre
14/2? Hartmann the Anarchist by Edward Douglas Fawcett


----------



## petee (Sep 29, 2012)

petee said:


> 24/20 the spanish holocaust (preston)


25/20 inventing the middle ages (cantor)


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 29, 2012)

1/52 Wasted In Love - Allan Wilson
2/52 Cain's Book - Alexander Trocchi
3/52 The Doings of Raffles Haw - Arthur Conan Doyle
4/52 The Time Machine - HG Wells
5/52 Death Of A Ladies Man - Alan Bissett
6/52 The Perks of Being a Wallflower - Stephen Chbosky
7/52 Morvern Callar - Alan Warner
8/52 Bucket of Tongues - Duncan McLean
9/53 The Trick Is To Keep Breathing - Janice Galloway
10/53 Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency - Douglas Adams
11/53 Ludmilla's Broken English - DBC Pierre
12/53 Just Kids - Patti Smith
13/52 The Search for the Dice Man - Luke Rhinehart
14/52 Bad Haircut - Tom Perotta
15/52 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh
*16/52 Gravity's Rainbow - Thomas Pynchon*
*17/52 Mo Said She Was Quirky - James Kelman*


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 30, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody

*82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody*


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2012)

35/35 Taken, Debra Lee


----------



## toggle (Sep 30, 2012)

1. The Irish Question and British Politics, 1868-1996. DG Boyce
2. Sharpe's sword, bernard cornwell
3. Vioces from the Grave, Ed Moloney
4. Ireland, Robert Kee
5. marc mulholland, the longest war, northern ireland's troubled history
6. RE Feist, talon of the silver hawk
7. orson scott card, ender's shadow
8. bernard cornwell, sharpe's waterloo
9 henry patterson, politics of illusion
10. AL Rowse, Cornish Stories
11. robin hobb asassin's apprentice
12. ronin hobb fool's errand
13. robin hobb fool's quest
14. robin hobb, fool's fate
15. orwell, homage to catalonia
16. jessica mitford, hons and rebels
17, phillip payton, the making of modern cornwall
18, the interesting narrative of the life of olaudah equaino
19. jessica mitford, a fine old conflict, 
20. margaret atwood, a handmaid's tale

i've been very bad at adding stuff to this, but i've been very bad at actually reading books al summer.75 hour weeks does that to me.

21. Robert Kee, 1939
22. EH Carr, What is history.
23. Stuart Christie, granny made me an anarchist


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2012)

1/30 The Elephant Vanishes - Haruki Murakami
2/30 Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World - Haruki Murakami
3/30 Rendezvous With Rama - Arther C. Clarke
4/30 Chavs: The Demonization of the Working Class - Owen Jones
5/30 Relevation Space - Alastair Reynolds
6/30 In the Country of Last Things - Paul Auster
7/30 A Game of Thornes - George R. R. Martin
8/30 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
9/30 A Storm of Swords - George R. R. Martin
10/30The Spanish Anarchists: The Heroic Years, 1868-1936 - Murray Bookchin
11/30 The Master and Margarita - Mikhail Bulgakov
12/30 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
13/30 A Dance With Dragons - George R. R. Martin
14/30 World Turned Upside Down - Christopher Hill
15/30 The Narrative of Arthur Gordon Pym of Nantucket - Edgar Allen Poe

*16/30 The Law of Freedom & Other Writings - Gerrard Winstanley*
*17/30 The City and the Stars - Arthur C. Clarke *


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2012)

1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Holy Thief" - William Ryan
3. "Cosmonaut Keep" - Ken Macleod
4. "Private Lives" - Noel Coward
5. "Lustrum" - Robert Harris.
6. "The House of Storms" - Iain R MacLeod
7. "Rivers of London" - Ben Arranovitch
8. "Outpost" - Adam Baker
9. "Macbeth" - William Shakespeare
10. "Accelerando" - Charles Stross
11. "Moon Over Soho" - Ben Arranovitch
12. "A Dirty Distant War" - E.M. Nathanson
13."Whispers Underground" - Ben Arranovitch 

14. *"The Burning Soul" - John Connolly* - an excellent addition to his series of Charlie Parker novels. Well plotted, well written and always kept my interest


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 3, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody

*83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason
29/50 - Crossfire - An Australian Reconnaissance in Vietnam - Peter Haran
30/50 - The One from the Other - Philip Kerr
31/50 - Pantheon - Sam Bourne
32/50 The Final Reckoning - Sam Bourne
33/50 - Handling The Undead - John Ajvide Lindqvist
34/50 - Things Can Only Get Better - The Lost Generation of 1992 - Alwyn W Turner
35/50 - Rejoice! Rejoice! - Britain in the 1980s - Alwyn W Turner


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 5, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley

*84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2012)

toggle said:


> 1. The Irish Question and British Politics, 1868-1996. DG Boyce


Any good?, he taught me at Swansea


----------



## toggle (Oct 6, 2012)

marty21 said:


> Any good?, he taught me at Swansea


 
alright, pointer in the right direction for what i really needed.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 7, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley
84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon

*85-75 **Pet Shop Boys, Literally by Chris Heath*


----------



## districtline (Oct 8, 2012)

Been a while since I updated 

Michael Lewis - The Big Short: Inside the Doomsday Machine (15/50)
Göran Greider - Ingen kommer undan Olof Palme (16/50)
Heinrich Heine - Germany: A Winter's Tale (17/50)
Michael Schuman - The Miracle: The Epic Story of Asia's Quest for Wealth (18/50)
Niall Ferguson - Empire: How Britain Made the Modern World (19/50)
John le Carré - The Spy Who Came in from the Cold (20/50)
Michael Lewis - Boomerang: The Biggest Bust (21/50)

Ok, so I won't read 50 books this year (either)... but 35, maybe?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason
29/50 - Crossfire - An Australian Reconnaissance in Vietnam - Peter Haran
30/50 - The One from the Other - Philip Kerr
31/50 - Pantheon - Sam Bourne
32/50 The Final Reckoning - Sam Bourne
33/50 - Handling The Undead - John Ajvide Lindqvist
34/50 - Things Can Only Get Better - The Lost Generation of 1992 - Alwyn W Turner
35/50 - Rejoice! Rejoice! - Britain in the 1980s - Alwyn W Turner
36/50 - Operation Napoleon - Arnaldur Indridason


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 8, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley
84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
85-75 Pet Shop Boys, Literally by Chris Heath

*86-75 Maigret at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon*


----------



## colbhoy (Oct 9, 2012)

(1/21) - Copperhead by Bernard Cornwell
(2/21) - Tick Tock by James Patterson
(3/21) - Battle Flag by Bernard Cornwell
(4/21) - The Sevenpenny Gate: A Lifelong Love Affair with Celtic FC by John Cairney
(5/21) - Nemesis by Jo Nesbo
(6/21) - Ball Four by Jim Bouton
(7/21) - Before I Go To Sleep by S J Watson
(8/21) - The Bloody Ground by Bernard Cornwell​(9/21) - City Primeval by Elmore Leonard​(10/21)- Matterhorn by Karl Marlantes​*(11/21)- Darkness, Take My Hand by Dennis Lehane*​*(12/21)- Moneyball: The Art of Winning an Unfair Game by Michael Lewis*​*(13/21)- Birdman by Mo Hayder*​*(14/21)- Stalking the Angel by Robert Crais*​​​


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 12, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley
84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
85-75 Pet Shop Boys, Literally by Chris Heath
86-75 Maigret at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon

*87-75 The Ghost by Robert Harris*


----------



## pennimania (Oct 12, 2012)

pennimania said:


> 12- Mrs Miniver - Jan Struther
> 13 - Bright Day - JB Priestley
> 14 - Charlotte Fairlie - DE Stephenson
> 15 Nicholae-LaHaye & Jenkins
> ...





Oh dear.

Why haven't I updated this thread for so long?

19  The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins 
20. Warrior Scarlet.    Rosemary Sutcliff
21.  Brother Dusty Feet.    Rosemary Sutcliff
22.  The Eagle of the Ninth.   Rosemary Sutcliff
23.   The Silver Branch.       Rosemary Sutcliff
24.    Dawn Wind.         Rosemary sutcliffe
25.   The Lantern Bearers.  Rosemary Sutcliffe
26.   Sword at Sunset.      Rosemary Sutcliff
27.   Behind the Scenes at the Museum.    Kate Atkinson
28.    The Narrow Corner.   W Somerset Maugham


Theres more but I can't stand any more just now


----------



## braindancer (Oct 12, 2012)

1/30 - The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
2/30 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick DeWitt
3/30 - Snowdrops - A.D. Miller
4/30 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
5/30 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakari
6/30 - The Great Gatsby - Francis Scott Fitzgerald
7/30 - Trouble with Lichen - John Wyndham
8/30 - Under the Frog - Tibor Fischer
9/30 - If not now, when - Primo Levi
10/30 - The weight of numbers - Simon Ings
11/30 - Do androids dream of electric sheep - Phillip K Dick
12/30 - Immortality - Milan Kundera
13/30 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
14/30 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
15/30 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens​16/30 - Londoners - Craig Taylor​17/30 - In the Country of Last Things - Paul Auster​18/30 - A Scanner Darkly - Phillip K. Dick​19/30 - Travels with my Aunt - Graham Greene​20/30 - Mother London - Michael Moorcock​


----------



## Me76 (Oct 14, 2012)

36 Fake Kate, David Wailing
37 How to Save a Life, Sara Zarr


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 15, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley
84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
85-75 Pet Shop Boys, Literally by Chris Heath
86-75 Maigret at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
87-75 The Ghost by Robert Harris

*88-75 Crying Out Loud by Cath Staincliffe*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason
29/50 - Crossfire - An Australian Reconnaissance in Vietnam - Peter Haran
30/50 - The One from the Other - Philip Kerr
31/50 - Pantheon - Sam Bourne
32/50 -The Final Reckoning - Sam Bourne
33/50 - Handling The Undead - John Ajvide Lindqvist
34/50 - Things Can Only Get Bitter - The Lost Generation of 1992 - Alwyn W Turner
35/50 - Rejoice! Rejoice! - Britain in the 1980s - Alwyn W Turner
36/50 - Operation Napoleon - Arnaldur Indridason
37/50 - Austerlitz - W.G Sebald


----------



## Kidda (Oct 16, 2012)

1/20- Hateland by Bernard O'Mahoney
2/20- May i have your attention please- James Corden
3/20- Look Back in Hunger- Jo Brand
4/20- None shall divide us- Michael Stone
5/20- The Killing of Tupac Shakur- Cathy Scott
6/20- 'Outlaws: Inside the violent world of Biker gangs'- Tony Thompson
7/20- 'The autobiography of a recovering skinhead' Frank Meeink
8/20- Blood In Blood Out; The violent empire of the Aryan Brotherhood - John Lee Brook
9/20- Task Force Helmand - Doug Beattie MC
10/20- An Ordinary Soldier- Doug Beattie MC
11/20- Can't stand up for sitting down- Jo Brand
12/20- New Chapter- Jill Gupta


----------



## districtline (Oct 18, 2012)

Christopher Hitchens - Hitch-22: A Memoir (22/50)


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 19, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley
84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
85-75 Pet Shop Boys, Literally by Chris Heath
86-75 Maigret at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
87-75 The Ghost by Robert Harris
88-75 Crying Out Loud by Cath Staincliffe

*89-75 Juliet, Naked by Nick Hornby*


----------



## pennimania (Oct 20, 2012)

pennimania said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> Why haven't I updated this thread for so long?
> 
> ...



29 From Here to Eternity.  James Jones
30 An Enquiry into Human Understanding. David Hume
31 Hume's Ethical Writings.  Alastair MacIntyre
32 Hockney Christopher Simon Sykes
33 Tommy's Peace. Thomas Cairns Livingstone


----------



## petee (Oct 20, 2012)

petee said:


> 25/20 inventing the middle ages (cantor)


26/20 why the jews rejected jesus (klinghoffer)


----------



## districtline (Oct 20, 2012)

Philip Roth - Deception (23/50)
Joseph von Eichendorff - Life of a Good-For-Nothing (24/50)


----------



## Me76 (Oct 21, 2012)

38 The Crew, Dougie Brimson


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
> 2. "The Holy Thief" - William Ryan
> 3. "Cosmonaut Keep" - Ken Macleod
> 4. "Private Lives" - Noel Coward
> ...


 
15. "*The House of Silk" - Anthony Horowitz*. Really enjoyed this, a good attempt at recreating the spirit of  Arthur Conan Doyle and the Sherlock Holmes books


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 23, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley
84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
85-75 Pet Shop Boys, Literally by Chris Heath
86-75 Maigret at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
87-75 The Ghost by Robert Harris
88-75 Crying Out Loud by Cath Staincliffe
89-75 Juliet, Naked by Nick Hornby

*90-75 Under Contract by Liza Cody*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason
29/50 - Crossfire - An Australian Reconnaissance in Vietnam - Peter Haran
30/50 - The One from the Other - Philip Kerr
31/50 - Pantheon - Sam Bourne
32/50 -The Final Reckoning - Sam Bourne
33/50 - Handling The Undead - John Ajvide Lindqvist
34/50 - Things Can Only Get Bitter - The Lost Generation of 1992 - Alwyn W Turner
35/50 - Rejoice! Rejoice! - Britain in the 1980s - Alwyn W Turner
36/50 - Operation Napoleon - Arnaldur Indridason
37/50 - Austerlitz - W.G Sebald
38/50 - The Draining Lake - Arnaldur Indridason


----------



## braindancer (Oct 23, 2012)

1/30 - The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
2/30 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick DeWitt
3/30 - Snowdrops - A.D. Miller
4/30 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
5/30 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakari
6/30 - The Great Gatsby - Francis Scott Fitzgerald
7/30 - Trouble with Lichen - John Wyndham
8/30 - Under the Frog - Tibor Fischer
9/30 - If not now, when - Primo Levi
10/30 - The weight of numbers - Simon Ings
11/30 - Do androids dream of electric sheep - Phillip K Dick
12/30 - Immortality - Milan Kundera
13/30 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
14/30 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
15/30 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens​16/30 - Londoners - Craig Taylor​17/30 - In the Country of Last Things - Paul Auster​18/30 - A Scanner Darkly - Phillip K. Dick​19/30 - Travels with my Aunt - Graham Greene​20/30 - Mother London - Michael Moorcock​21/30 - The Debt to Pleasure - John Lancaster​


----------



## districtline (Oct 26, 2012)

Milan Kundera - The Book of Laughter and Forgetting (25/50)
Michael Lewis - The Money Culture (26/50)


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 27, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley
84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
85-75 Pet Shop Boys, Literally by Chris Heath
86-75 Maigret at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
87-75 The Ghost by Robert Harris
88-75 Crying Out Loud by Cath Staincliffe
89-75 Juliet, Naked by Nick Hornby
90-75 Under Contract by Liza Cody

*91-75 Doors Open by Ian Rankin*


----------



## xenon (Oct 31, 2012)

01/25 Thriving Beyond Sustainability - Andrés R Edwards
02/25 Worlds at War - Anthony Pagden
03/25 - The Age of the Gladiators - Rupert matthews
04/25 By the Sword - Richard Cohen
05/25 Accelerando - Charles Stross
06/25 Basic Economics - Thomas Sowle
07/25 Top Down Network Design - Cisco Press
08/25 I Partridge - Steve Coogan.
09/25 Iron Council - China Miéville
10/25 Enter Night (Metallica biography) - Mick Wall
11/25 Practicle Packet Analysis - Chris Sanders
12/25 Thinking slow, Thinking Fast - Daniel Kahneman 
13/25 Rock, Paper, Scissors - Len Fisher
14/25 The Quantum Theif - Hanu Rajaniemi
15/25 The Count of Monte Cristo - Alexandre Dumas (père)
16/25 The Apocalypse Codex - Charles Stross
17/25 20 Palaces (Prequel) - Harry Connolly
18/25 The History of theDecline and Fall of the Roman Empire (Vol 1) - Edward Gibbon
19/25 TCIP Administration - O'Riely Press
20/25 HP Lovecraft Omnibus 1. 
21/25 The History of theDecline and Fall of the Roman Empire (Vol 2) - Edward Gibbon
22/25 Hyperion - Dan Simmons
23/25 The Lies of Locke Lamora - Scott Lynch
24/25 The Hydrogen Sinata - Ian M Banks
25/25 Iron Maiden in the Studio - Jake Brown


----------



## ringo (Nov 1, 2012)

1/30 Step-Families - Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton
4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen
5/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R. R. Martin
6/30 Triksta - Nick Cohn
7/30 Why Love Matters: How Affection Shapes a Baby's Brain - Sue Gerhardt
8/30 Manhood - Steve Biddulph
9/30 The Human Factor - Graham Greene
10/30 God's Grace - Bernard Malamud
11/30 Reggae: From Mento To Dancehall - Werner Troeder
12/30 The Reggae Files: A Book Of Interviews - Gordon C. 1985
13/30 Reggae Scrapbook - Roger Steffens and Peter Simon
14/30 The Dirty South - Alex Wheatle
15/30 Of Mice And Men - John Steinbeck
16/30 Soul Music - Terry Pratchett
17/30 There's A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy RIP
18/30 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
19/30 Ska: An Oral History - Heather Augustyn
20/30 American Tabloid - James Ellroy
21/30 The Book With No Name - Anonymous
22/30 The Stories of Breeze D'j Pancake
23/30 Anil's Ghost - Michael Ondaatje
24/30 Reggae Going International 1967-1976: The Bunny "Striker" Lee Story - Noel Hawks & Jah Floyd
*25/30 Rub-A-Dub Style: The Roots Of Jamaican Dancehall - Beth Lesser*


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 1, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley
84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
85-75 Pet Shop Boys, Literally by Chris Heath
86-75 Maigret at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
87-75 The Ghost by Robert Harris
88-75 Crying Out Loud by Cath Staincliffe
89-75 Juliet, Naked by Nick Hornby
90-75 Under Contract by Liza Cody
91-75 Doors Open by Ian Rankin

*92-75 How to be Good by Nick Hornby (reread)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 2, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley
84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
85-75 Pet Shop Boys, Literally by Chris Heath
86-75 Maigret at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
87-75 The Ghost by Robert Harris
88-75 Crying Out Loud by Cath Staincliffe
89-75 Juliet, Naked by Nick Hornby
90-75 Under Contract by Liza Cody
91-75 Doors Open by Ian Rankin
92-75 How to be Good by Nick Hornby (reread)

*93-75 Unknown Pleasures: Inside Joy Division by Peter Hook*


----------



## Me76 (Nov 3, 2012)

39 Girl With a Pearl Earring, Tracy Chevalier 
40 Top Dog, Dougie Brimson


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 4, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley
84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
85-75 Pet Shop Boys, Literally by Chris Heath
86-75 Maigret at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
87-75 The Ghost by Robert Harris
88-75 Crying Out Loud by Cath Staincliffe
89-75 Juliet, Naked by Nick Hornby
90-75 Under Contract by Liza Cody
91-75 Doors Open by Ian Rankin
92-75 How to be Good by Nick Hornby (reread)
93-75 Unknown Pleasures: Inside Joy Division by Peter Hook

*94-75 Jaggy Splinters by Christopher Brookmyre*


----------



## pennimania (Nov 4, 2012)

pennimania said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> Why haven't I updated this thread for so long?
> 
> ...


----------



## pennimania (Nov 4, 2012)

34. Parable of the Sower.  Octavia Butler
35. Parable of the Talents.     ".      "
36.   Journals.      Sylvia Plath

More when I find the strength. iPad won't let me type nicely


----------



## braindancer (Nov 5, 2012)

1/30 - The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
2/30 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick DeWitt
3/30 - Snowdrops - A.D. Miller
4/30 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
5/30 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakari
6/30 - The Great Gatsby - Francis Scott Fitzgerald
7/30 - Trouble with Lichen - John Wyndham
8/30 - Under the Frog - Tibor Fischer
9/30 - If not now, when - Primo Levi
10/30 - The weight of numbers - Simon Ings
11/30 - Do androids dream of electric sheep - Phillip K Dick
12/30 - Immortality - Milan Kundera
13/30 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
14/30 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
15/30 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens​16/30 - Londoners - Craig Taylor​17/30 - In the Country of Last Things - Paul Auster​18/30 - A Scanner Darkly - Phillip K. Dick​19/30 - Travels with my Aunt - Graham Greene​20/30 - Mother London - Michael Moorcock​21/30 - The Debt to Pleasure - John Lancaster​22/30 - Black Swan Green - David Mitchell​23/30 - Flowers for Algernon - Daniel Keyes​


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 7, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley
84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
85-75 Pet Shop Boys, Literally by Chris Heath
86-75 Maigret at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
87-75 The Ghost by Robert Harris
88-75 Crying Out Loud by Cath Staincliffe
89-75 Juliet, Naked by Nick Hornby
90-75 Under Contract by Liza Cody
91-75 Doors Open by Ian Rankin
92-75 How to be Good by Nick Hornby (reread)
93-75 Unknown Pleasures: Inside Joy Division by Peter Hook
94-75 Jaggy Splinters by Christopher Brookmyre

*95-75 Happiland by William Bedford (reread)*


----------



## Shirl (Nov 8, 2012)

1/25 Death comes to Pemberley - P D James
2/25 A Place of Execution - Val McDermid
3/25 The Sisterwives - Rachel Connor
4/25 War Horse -Michael Morpurgo
5/25 Living with Deerhounds. second edition Kay Barret
6/25 A life like other People's - Alan Bennett
7/25 An Uncommon Reader - Alan Bennet
8/25 Water for Elephants - Sara Gruen
9/25 Reality, Reality - Jackie Kay
10/25 Painter of Silence - Georgina Harding
11/25 What to Do When Someone Dies - Nicci French
12/25 Gypsy Boy - Mikey Walsh
13/ 25 The Cellist of Sarajevo - Steven Galloway
14/25 Painter of Silence - Georgina Harding
15/25 Taro Cards on the Table - Marion Silvester
16/25 Reality Reality - Jackie Kay
17/25 Call the Midwife - Jennifer Worth
18/25 Room


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason
29/50 - Crossfire - An Australian Reconnaissance in Vietnam - Peter Haran
30/50 - The One from the Other - Philip Kerr
31/50 - Pantheon - Sam Bourne
32/50 -The Final Reckoning - Sam Bourne
33/50 - Handling The Undead - John Ajvide Lindqvist
34/50 - Things Can Only Get Bitter - The Lost Generation of 1992 - Alwyn W Turner
35/50 - Rejoice! Rejoice! - Britain in the 1980s - Alwyn W Turner
36/50 - Operation Napoleon - Arnaldur Indridason
37/50 - Austerlitz - W.G Sebald
38/50 - The Draining Lake - Arnaldur Indridason
39/50 - Out Stealing Horses - Per Petterson


----------



## pennimania (Nov 9, 2012)

pennimania said:


> 34. Parable of the Sower.  Octavia Butler
> 35. Parable of the Talents.     ".      "
> 36.   Journals.      Sylvia Plath
> 
> More when I find the strength. iPad won't let me type nicely


37 Foxfire Anya Seton
38 Call the Midwife Jennifer Worth
39 Hume's Ethical Writings Alastair MacIntyre
40 Central Themes -Locke, Berkeley, Hume.   Jonathan Bennett
41 My Family and Other Animals (reread) Gerald Durrell
42 Childish Things Robin Jenkins
43 Edith Sitwell   Richard Greene


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2012)

Reading challenge

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle
9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson
10/35 Sisterwives, Rachel Connor
11/35 The Penal Colony, Richard Herley
12/35 Mile 81, Stephen King
13/35 Never Let Me Go, Kazuo Ishiguro 
14/35 Darkfall, Dean Koontz
15/35 One Day, David Nicholls
16/35 Brenton Brown, Alex Wheatle
17/35 The Hunger Games, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Catching Fire, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Mockingjay, Suzanne Collins
19/35 Daddy's Home, A K Alexander
20/35 Wolves of Calla, Dark Tower 5, Stephen King
21/35 Hostile Witness, Rebecca Forster
22/35 Room, Emma Donoghue
23/35 Wrong Number, Dave Dykema
24/35 Song of Susannah, Dark Tower 6, Stephen King
25/35 Kiss the Dead, Laurell K Hamilton 
26/35 Comes the Night, Hollis Hampton-Jones
27/35 The Dark Tower, Dark Tower 7, Stephen King
28/35 A Face Like Glass, Frances Hardinge
29/35 Two Women, Martina Cole 
30/35 The Wind Through the Keyhole, Stephen King
31/35 Hurry Up and Wait, Isabel Ashdown
32/35 Three Girls and a Baby, Rachel Shung
33/35 The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas, John Boyne
34/35 We need to talk about Kevin, Lionel Shriver 
35/35 Taken, Debra Leek
36 Fake Kate, David Wailing
37 How to Save a Life, Sara Zarr
38 The Crew, Dougie Brimson 
39 Girl With a Pearl Earring, Tracy Chevalier 
40 Top Dog, Dougie Brimson

41 The Omega Fellowship, Peter Croxton
42 Trauma, Ken McClure


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 12, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley
84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
85-75 Pet Shop Boys, Literally by Chris Heath
86-75 Maigret at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
87-75 The Ghost by Robert Harris
88-75 Crying Out Loud by Cath Staincliffe
89-75 Juliet, Naked by Nick Hornby
90-75 Under Contract by Liza Cody
91-75 Doors Open by Ian Rankin
92-75 How to be Good by Nick Hornby (reread)
93-75 Unknown Pleasures: Inside Joy Division by Peter Hook
94-75 Jaggy Splinters by Christopher Brookmyre
95-75 Happiland by William Bedford (reread)

*96-75 **Standing in Another Man's Grave by Ian Rankin*


----------



## Riklet (Nov 13, 2012)

1/20 - The Etymologicon - Mark Forsyth (still unfinished)
2/20 - Cuentos de Amor de Locura y de Muerte - Horacio Quiroga (given up)
3/20 - A Short Introduction to Anarchism during the Spanish Civil War - Peter Phillips
4/20 - A Short History of the Spanish Civil War - Helen Graham
5/20 - Rare Earth: A Novel - Paul Mason
6/20 - American Psycho - Brett Easton Ellis (disturbing and tedious - gave up half way.)
7/20 - A Rose For Winter - Laurie Lee
8/20 - Anabela Por Siempre - Ana Reasey & Pedro McAllister
9/20 - Capital Vol. 1 - Karl Marx (Unfinished - 400 odd pages in)
10/20 - 52: A Year of Subversive Activites for the EFL Classroom
11/20 - Demystifying Advanced Spanish Grammar - Brandon Simpson
12/20 - A Dog's Tale - Mark Twain (more a short story than a novel)

Read a shitload of random teaching crap, english & spanish grammar n all that, but not cover to cover. If I finish 10 proper books this year i'll be happy. Now reading...

*13/20 - Beating The Fascists - Sean Birchall (almost done)*
*14/20 - Liberty & Property - Ellen Meiksins Wood*
*15/20 - Fuckowski: Memorias de un Ingeniero - Alfredo de Hoces García-Galán*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Nov 15, 2012)

01/100 The Myth of Sisyphus by Albert Camus.
02/100 Prometheus Rising by Robert Anton Wilson.
03/100 Dawn of the Dumb by Charlie Brooker.
04/100 How to Be an Existentialist by Gary Cox .
05/100 The Plague by Albert Camus.
06/100 Consider the Lobster and Other Essays by David Foster Wallace.
07/100 The Rebel by Albert Camus.
08/100 Being and Nothingness by Jean-Paul Sartre.
09/100 The Three Stigmata Of Palmer Eldritch by Philip K. Dick.
10/100 Queer by William S. Burroughs.
11/100 Of Mice and Men by John Steinbeck.
12/100 The Soft Machine (The Nova Trilogy #1) by William S. Burroughs.
13/100 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? by Philip K. Dick.
14/100 The Ticket That Exploded (The Nova Trilogy #2) by William S. Burroughs.
15/100 Quantum Psychology: How Brain Software Programs You & Your World by Robert Anton Wilson.
16/100 Nova Express (The Nova Trilogy #3) by William S. Burroughs.
17/100 Naked Lunch by William S. Burroughs.
18/100 A Maze of Death by Philip K. Dick.
20/100 Exterminator! by William S. Burroughs.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 15, 2012)

1) Truman Capote - In Cold Blood​2) TS Eliot - The Waste Land and other poems​3) Angela Carter - Nights at the Circus​4) WH Auden - Selected Poems​5) Christopher Isherwood - Prater Violet​6) Iain Banks - Transition​7) F Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby​8) Virginia Woolf - Mrs Dalloway​9) Helene Hanff - 84 Charing Cross Road​10) Voltaire - Candide​11) Simon Gray - The Smoking Diaries​12) Kurt Vonnegut - Armageddon in Retrospective​13) Peter Ackroyd - London: The Biography​14) Martin Amis - The War Against Cliche​15) Thomas Pynchon - The Crying of Lot49​16) William Wordsworth - Intimations of Immortality​17) J.M Roberts - The Shorter History of the World​18) Alan Partridge - I,Partridge​19) John Milton - Paradise Lost​20) Irving Welsh - Skagboys​21) Henry James - The Beast in the jungle​22) Michael Simkins - Fatty Batter (how cricket saved my life then ruined it)​23) Kate Williams - The Pleasures of Men​​*24) Ben Aaronivitch - Rivers of London*​*25) Patrick Hamilton - Hangover Square*​*26) Douglas Adams - Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy (re-read)*​*27) Ben Aaronivitch - Moon Over Soho*​*28) Ben Aaronivitch - Whispers Underground*​*29) Philip Kerr - Prague Fatale*​*30) Alan Bowness - Modern European Art*​


----------



## starfish (Nov 15, 2012)

1/2? The Sisters Brothers by Patrick DeWitt
2/2? The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga
3/2? The Best American Mystery Stories 2011, Various Authors, Guest Edited by Harlan Coben
4/2? Pigeon English by Stephen Kelman
5/2? Poison by Ed McBain
6/2? Tricks by Ed McBain
7/2? Lullaby by Ed McBain
8/2? Zeitoun by Dave Eggers
9/2? Drive by James Sallis
10/2? A King of Infinite Space by Tyler Dilts
11/2? Vespers by Ed McBain
12/2? Widows by Ed McBain
13/2? A Snowball in Hell by Christopher Brookmyre
14/2? Hartmann the Anarchist by Edward Douglas Fawcett​15/2? March Violets by Phillip Kerr​16/2? Kiss by Ed McBain​17/2? Driven by James Sallis​


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 16, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley
84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
85-75 Pet Shop Boys, Literally by Chris Heath
86-75 Maigret at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
87-75 The Ghost by Robert Harris
88-75 Crying Out Loud by Cath Staincliffe
89-75 Juliet, Naked by Nick Hornby
90-75 Under Contract by Liza Cody
91-75 Doors Open by Ian Rankin
92-75 How to be Good by Nick Hornby (reread)
93-75 Unknown Pleasures: Inside Joy Division by Peter Hook
94-75 Jaggy Splinters by Christopher Brookmyre
95-75 Happiland by William Bedford (reread)
96-75 Standing in Another Man's Grave by Ian Rankin

*97-75 **'To Hell with Culture': Anarchism in Twentieth Century British Literature edited by **H.Gustav Klaus and Stephen Knight *


----------



## petee (Nov 16, 2012)

petee said:


> 26/20 why the jews rejected jesus (klinghoffer)


27/20 exploring exodus (sarna)


----------



## colbhoy (Nov 16, 2012)

(1/21) - Copperhead by Bernard Cornwell
(2/21) - Tick Tock by James Patterson
(3/21) - Battle Flag by Bernard Cornwell
(4/21) - The Sevenpenny Gate: A Lifelong Love Affair with Celtic FC by John Cairney
(5/21) - Nemesis by Jo Nesbo
(6/21) - Ball Four by Jim Bouton
(7/21) - Before I Go To Sleep by S J Watson
(8/21) - The Bloody Ground by Bernard Cornwell​(9/21) - City Primeval by Elmore Leonard​(10/21)- Matterhorn by Karl Marlantes​(11/21)- Darkness, Take My Hand by Dennis Lehane​(12/21)- Moneyball: The Art of Winning an Unfair Game by Michael Lewis​(13/21)- Birdman by Mo Hayder​(14/21)- Stalking the Angel by Robert Crais​*(15/21)- The Young Lions by Irwin Shaw*​​


----------



## braindancer (Nov 16, 2012)

1/30 - The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
2/30 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick DeWitt
3/30 - Snowdrops - A.D. Miller
4/30 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
5/30 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakari
6/30 - The Great Gatsby - Francis Scott Fitzgerald
7/30 - Trouble with Lichen - John Wyndham
8/30 - Under the Frog - Tibor Fischer
9/30 - If not now, when - Primo Levi
10/30 - The weight of numbers - Simon Ings
11/30 - Do androids dream of electric sheep - Phillip K Dick
12/30 - Immortality - Milan Kundera
13/30 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
14/30 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
15/30 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens​16/30 - Londoners - Craig Taylor​17/30 - In the Country of Last Things - Paul Auster​18/30 - A Scanner Darkly - Phillip K. Dick​19/30 - Travels with my Aunt - Graham Greene​20/30 - Mother London - Michael Moorcock​21/30 - The Debt to Pleasure - John Lancaster​22/30 - Black Swan Green - David Mitchell​23/30 - Flowers for Algernon - Daniel Keyes​24/30 - Out of this world - Graham Swift​


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Nov 17, 2012)

01/100 The Myth of Sisyphus by Albert Camus.
    02/100 Prometheus Rising by Robert Anton Wilson.
    03/100 Dawn of the Dumb by Charlie Brooker.
    04/100 How to Be an Existentialist by Gary Cox .
    05/100 The Plague by Albert Camus.
    06/100 Consider the Lobster and Other Essays by David Foster Wallace.
    07/100 The Rebel by Albert Camus.
    08/100 Being and Nothingness by Jean-Paul Sartre.
    09/100 The Three Stigmata Of Palmer Eldritch by Philip K. Dick.
    10/100 Queer by William S. Burroughs.
    11/100 Of Mice and Men by John Steinbeck.
    12/100 The Soft Machine (The Nova Trilogy #1) by William S. Burroughs.
    13/100 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? by Philip K. Dick.
    14/100 The Ticket That Exploded (The Nova Trilogy #2) by William S. Burroughs.
    15/100 Quantum Psychology: How Brain Software Programs You & Your World by Robert Anton Wilson.
    16/100 Nova Express (The Nova Trilogy #3) by William S. Burroughs.
    17/100 Naked Lunch by William S. Burroughs.
    18/100 A Maze of Death by Philip K. Dick.
    20/100 Exterminator! by William S. Burroughs.
    21/100 The Wild Boys by William S. Burroughs.
    22/100 Ethics by Baruch Spinoza.
    23/100 Interzone by William S. Burroughs.
    24/100 Critique of Pure Reason by Immanuel Kant.
    25/100 Phenomenology of Spirit by Georg Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel.
    26/100 Already Dead by Denis Johnson.
    27/100 Food of the Gods by Terence McKenna.
    28/100 The Transmigration of Timothy Archer (VALIS Trilogy #3).
    29/100 The Trial by Franz Kafka.
    30/100 The Gambler/Bobok/A Nasty Story by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.
    31/100 Zeno's Conscience by Italo Svevo.
    32/100 Nobody Move by Denis Johnson.
    33/100 Port of Saints by William S. Burroughs.
    34/100 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said by Philip K. Dick.
    35/100 Dead Fingers Talk by William S. Burroughs.
    36/100 Island by Aldous Huxley.
    37/100 Point Counter Point by Aldous Huxley.
    38/100 Poetry for Dummies by Poetry Center.
    39/100 A Supposedly Fun Thing I'll Never Do Again: Essays And Arguments by David Foster Wallace.
    40/100 Camera Lucida: Reflections on Photography by Roland Barthes.
    41/100 Love is a Dog from Hell by Charles Bukowski.
    42/100 This is Water by David Foster Wallace.
    43/100 The Incognito Lounge by Denis Johnson.
    44/100 Selected Poems, 1947-1995 by Allen Ginsberg.
    45/100 Fate, Time, and Language: An Essay on Free Will by David Foster Wallace.
    46/100 On Photography by Susan Sontag.
    47/100 The Politics Of Experience And The Bird Of Paradise by R.D. Laing.
    48/100 Existentialism from Dostoevsky to Sartre by Walter Kaufmann.
    49/100 Truth and Method by Hans-Georg Gadame.
    50/100 A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess.
    51/100 Society of the Spectacle by Guy Debord.
    52/100 Self and Others by R.D. Laing.
    53/100 About Looking by John Berger.
    54/100 Heidegger: A Very Short Introduction by Michael Inwood.
    55/100 Hamlet by William Shakespeare.
    56/100 Crime and Punishment by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.
    57/100 The Work Of Art In The Age Of Mechanical Reproduction by Walter Benjamin.
    58/100 Human, All Too Human by Friedrich Nietzsche.
    59/100 1Q84 (Book One, Book Two, and Book Three) by Haruki Murakami.
    60/100 A Very Bad Wizard: Morality Behind the Curtain by Tamler Sommers.
    61/100 The Archaic Revival by Terence McKenna.
    62/100 How to Win Every Argument: The Use and Abuse of Logic by Madsen Pirie.
    63/100 RoboCop by Ed Naha.
    64/100 Taras Bulba by Nikolai Gogol.
    65/100 No One Belongs Here More Than You by Miranda July.
    66/100 Howl and Other Poems by Allen Ginsberg.
    67/100 Animal Farm by George Orwell.
    68/100 Wreckage by Niall Griffiths.
    69/100 Runt by Niall Griffiths.
    70/100 Brief Interviews with Hideous Men by David Foster Wallace.
    71/100 Candide, or Optimism by Voltaire.
    72/100 The Broom Of The System by David Foster Wallace.
    73/100 Homage to Catalonia by George Orwell.
    74/100 Shooting an Elephant by George Orwell.
    75/100 The Perennial Philosophy: An Interpretation of the Great Mystics, East and West by Aldous Huxley.
    76/100 The Hell of it All by Charlie Brooker.
    77/100 Radio Free Albemuth by Philip K. Dick.
    78/100 Cities of the Red Night (The Red Night Trilogy #1) by William S. Burroughs.
    79/100 Our Friends From Frolix 8 by Philip K. Dick.
    80/100 The Place of Dead Roads (The Red Night Trilogy #2) by William S. Burroughs.
    81/100 The Western Lands (The Red Night Trilogy #3) by William S. Burroughs.
    82/100 Gadamer: A Guide for the Perplexed by Chris Lawn.
    83/100 The Odyssey by Homer.
    84/100 The Adding Machine: Selected Essays by William S. Burroughs.
    85/100 We Can Build You by Philip K. Dick.
    86/100 The Pale King by David Foster Wallace.
    87/100 Eyeless in Gaza by Aldous Huxley.
    88/100 The Job: Interviews with William S. Burroughs by William S. Burroughs.
    89/100 Timequake by Kurt Vonnegut.
    90/100 Fathers and Sons by Ivan Turgenev.
    91/100 The Sublime Object of Ideology by Slavoj Žižek.
    92/100 Cosmic Trigger Volume I: Final Secret of the Illuminati by Robert Anton Wilson.
    93/100 Psychology: A Very Short Introduction by Gillian Butler.
    94/100 Martian Time-Slip by Philip K. Dick.
    95/100 Welcome to the Desert of the Real: Five Essays on September 11 and Related Dates
by Slavoj Žižek.
    96/100 Deus Irae by Philip K. Dick, Roger Zelazny.
    97/100 The Penultimate Truth by Philip K. Dick.
    98/100 Clans of the Alphane Moon by Philip K. Dick.
    99/100 The Man in the High Castle by Philip K. Dick.
   100/100 The Burroughs File by William S. Burroughs.
   101/100 Galactic Pot Healer by Philip K. Dick.
   102/100 The Cat Inside by William S. Burroughs.
   103/100 The Exegesis of Philip K. Dick by Philip K. Dick.
   104/100 My Education: A Book of Dreams by William S. Burroughs.
   105/100 The Diary of a Madman, The Government Inspector, and Selected Stories by Nikolai Gogol.
   106/100 Poor Folk and Other Stories by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.
   107/100 The Double by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.
   108/100 Old Man Goriot by Honoré de Balzac.
   109/100 The Death Of Ivan Ilyich by Leo Tolstoy.
   110/100 Uncle's Dream and Other Stories by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.
   111/100 Resurrection by Leo Tolstoy.
   112/100 Ghost of Chance by William S. Burroughs.
   113/100 The New Bloomsday Book: A Guide Through Ulysses by Harry Blamires.
   114/100 Ulysses (Cliffs Notes) by Edward A. Kopper.
   115/100 Ulysses by James Joyce.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason
29/50 - Crossfire - An Australian Reconnaissance in Vietnam - Peter Haran
30/50 - The One from the Other - Philip Kerr
31/50 - Pantheon - Sam Bourne
32/50 -The Final Reckoning - Sam Bourne
33/50 - Handling The Undead - John Ajvide Lindqvist
34/50 - Things Can Only Get Bitter - The Lost Generation of 1992 - Alwyn W Turner
35/50 - Rejoice! Rejoice! - Britain in the 1980s - Alwyn W Turner
36/50 - Operation Napoleon - Arnaldur Indridason
37/50 - Austerlitz - W.G Sebald
38/50 - The Draining Lake - Arnaldur Indridason
39/50 - Out Stealing Horses - Per Petterson
40/50- The Drowned Cities - Paolo Bacigalupi


----------



## ringo (Nov 19, 2012)

Just over a month to go, how's everyone going? Currently on 26/30, not sure I'll hit my target, but quite happy what with much of the year being swallowed up by a monster house move/renovations. First year of joining in and its odd to see everything you've read listed out in one place. Couple on there I'd forgoten about completely, and very interesting to see the balance of fiction/non-fiction I actually go for. One of my favourite threads, looking forward to next years already


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2012)

ringo said:


> Just over a month to go, how's everyone going? Currently on 26/30, not sure I'll hit my target, but quite happy what with much of the year being swallowed up by a monster house move/renovations. First year of joining in and its odd to see everything you've read listed out in one place. Couple on there I'd forgoten about completely, and very interesting to see the balance of fiction/non-fiction I actually go for. One of my favourite threads, looking forward to next years already


6 weeks, 10 books - might make it I guess


----------



## petee (Nov 19, 2012)

petee said:


> 27/20 exploring exodus (sarna)


28/20 the biblical age (kaufmann)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2012)

1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Holy Thief" - William Ryan
3. "Cosmonaut Keep" - Ken Macleod
4. "Private Lives" - Noel Coward
5. "Lustrum" - Robert Harris.
6. "The House of Storms" - Iain R MacLeod
7. "Rivers of London" - Ben Arranovitch
8. "Outpost" - Adam Baker
9. "Macbeth" - William Shakespeare
10. "Accelerando" - Charles Stross
11. "Moon Over Soho" - Ben Arranovitch
12. "A Dirty Distant War" - E.M. Nathanson
13."Whispers Underground" - Ben Arranovitch
14. "The Burning Soul" - John Connolly
15. "The House of Silk" - Antony Horowitz

16. "Calendar Girls" - Tim Firth - Buns!!
17. "Dominion" - CJ Sanson - Disappointing and hard work sadly


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason
29/50 - Crossfire - An Australian Reconnaissance in Vietnam - Peter Haran
30/50 - The One from the Other - Philip Kerr
31/50 - Pantheon - Sam Bourne
32/50 -The Final Reckoning - Sam Bourne
33/50 - Handling The Undead - John Ajvide Lindqvist
34/50 - Things Can Only Get Bitter - The Lost Generation of 1992 - Alwyn W Turner
35/50 - Rejoice! Rejoice! - Britain in the 1980s - Alwyn W Turner
36/50 - Operation Napoleon - Arnaldur Indridason
37/50 - Austerlitz - W.G Sebald
38/50 - The Draining Lake - Arnaldur Indridason
39/50 - Out Stealing Horses - Per Petterson
40/50- The Drowned Cities - Paolo Bacigalupi
41/50 - Standing in Another Man's Grave - Ian Rankin


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 25, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley
84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
85-75 Pet Shop Boys, Literally by Chris Heath
86-75 Maigret at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
87-75 The Ghost by Robert Harris
88-75 Crying Out Loud by Cath Staincliffe
89-75 Juliet, Naked by Nick Hornby
90-75 Under Contract by Liza Cody
91-75 Doors Open by Ian Rankin
92-75 How to be Good by Nick Hornby (reread)
93-75 Unknown Pleasures: Inside Joy Division by Peter Hook
94-75 Jaggy Splinters by Christopher Brookmyre
95-75 Happiland by William Bedford (reread)
96-75 Standing in Another Man's Grave by Ian Rankin
97-75 'To Hell with Culture': Anarchism in Twentieth Century British Literature edited by H.Gustav Klaus and Stephen Knight 

*98-75 **The Woman who Went to Bed for a Year by Sue Townsend*


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 30, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley
84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
85-75 Pet Shop Boys, Literally by Chris Heath
86-75 Maigret at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
87-75 The Ghost by Robert Harris
88-75 Crying Out Loud by Cath Staincliffe
89-75 Juliet, Naked by Nick Hornby
90-75 Under Contract by Liza Cody
91-75 Doors Open by Ian Rankin
92-75 How to be Good by Nick Hornby (reread)
93-75 Unknown Pleasures: Inside Joy Division by Peter Hook
94-75 Jaggy Splinters by Christopher Brookmyre
95-75 Happiland by William Bedford (reread)
96-75 Standing in Another Man's Grave by Ian Rankin
97-75 'To Hell with Culture': Anarchism in Twentieth Century British Literature edited by H.Gustav Klaus and Stephen Knight
98-75 The Woman who Went to Bed for a Year by Sue Townsend

*99-75 Taft 2012 by Jason Heller*


----------



## Me76 (Nov 30, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle
9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson
10/35 Sisterwives, Rachel Connor
11/35 The Penal Colony, Richard Herley
12/35 Mile 81, Stephen King
13/35 Never Let Me Go, Kazuo Ishiguro 
14/35 Darkfall, Dean Koontz
15/35 One Day, David Nicholls
16/35 Brenton Brown, Alex Wheatle
17/35 The Hunger Games, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Catching Fire, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Mockingjay, Suzanne Collins
19/35 Daddy's Home, A K Alexander
20/35 Wolves of Calla, Dark Tower 5, Stephen King
21/35 Hostile Witness, Rebecca Forster
22/35 Room, Emma Donoghue
23/35 Wrong Number, Dave Dykema
24/35 Song of Susannah, Dark Tower 6, Stephen King
25/35 Kiss the Dead, Laurell K Hamilton 
26/35 Comes the Night, Hollis Hampton-Jones
27/35 The Dark Tower, Dark Tower 7, Stephen King
28/35 A Face Like Glass, Frances Hardinge
29/35 Two Women, Martina Cole 
30/35 The Wind Through the Keyhole, Stephen King
31/35 Hurry Up and Wait, Isabel Ashdown
32/35 Three Girls and a Baby, Rachel Shung
33/35 The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas, John Boyne
34/35 We need to talk about Kevin, Lionel Shriver 
35/35 Taken, Debra Leek
36 Fake Kate, David Wailing
37 How to Save a Life, Sara Zarr
38 The Crew, Dougie Brimson 
39 Girl With a Pearl Earring, Tracy Chevalier 
40 Top Dog, Dougie Brimson
41 The Omega Fellowship, Peter Croxton
42 Trauma, Ken McClure
43 The House of Thunder, Dean Koontz

44 Golden Lies, Barbara Freethy  
45 Passing Shadows, Della Galton

Can I just say that I love this keeping a record.  It's quite interesting looking back and it brings back memories of the year as I remember travelling certain places while reading certain books. 

There are also a couple I can't remember what they were about at all. Which says a lot!


----------



## petee (Dec 1, 2012)

petee said:


> 28/20 the biblical age (kaufmann)


29/20 the jews of san nicandro (davis)


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 5, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley
84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
85-75 Pet Shop Boys, Literally by Chris Heath
86-75 Maigret at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
87-75 The Ghost by Robert Harris
88-75 Crying Out Loud by Cath Staincliffe
89-75 Juliet, Naked by Nick Hornby
90-75 Under Contract by Liza Cody
91-75 Doors Open by Ian Rankin
92-75 How to be Good by Nick Hornby (reread)
93-75 Unknown Pleasures: Inside Joy Division by Peter Hook
94-75 Jaggy Splinters by Christopher Brookmyre
95-75 Happiland by William Bedford (reread)
96-75 Standing in Another Man's Grave by Ian Rankin
97-75 'To Hell with Culture': Anarchism in Twentieth Century British Literature edited by H.Gustav Klaus and Stephen Knight
98-75 The Woman who Went to Bed for a Year by Sue Townsend
99-75 Taft 2012 by Jason Heller

*100-75 Proud Beggars by Albert Cossery*


----------



## braindancer (Dec 6, 2012)

1/30 - The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
2/30 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick DeWitt
3/30 - Snowdrops - A.D. Miller
4/30 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
5/30 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakari
6/30 - The Great Gatsby - Francis Scott Fitzgerald
7/30 - Trouble with Lichen - John Wyndham
8/30 - Under the Frog - Tibor Fischer
9/30 - If not now, when - Primo Levi
10/30 - The weight of numbers - Simon Ings
11/30 - Do androids dream of electric sheep - Phillip K Dick
12/30 - Immortality - Milan Kundera
13/30 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
14/30 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
15/30 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens​16/30 - Londoners - Craig Taylor​17/30 - In the Country of Last Things - Paul Auster​18/30 - A Scanner Darkly - Phillip K. Dick​19/30 - Travels with my Aunt - Graham Greene​20/30 - Mother London - Michael Moorcock​21/30 - The Debt to Pleasure - John Lancaster​22/30 - Black Swan Green - David Mitchell​23/30 - Flowers for Algernon - Daniel Keyes​24/30 - Out of this world - Graham Swift​25/30 - Turf - John Lucas​26/30 - The Left Hand of Darkness - Ursula K. Le Guin​


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason
29/50 - Crossfire - An Australian Reconnaissance in Vietnam - Peter Haran
30/50 - The One from the Other - Philip Kerr
31/50 - Pantheon - Sam Bourne
32/50 -The Final Reckoning - Sam Bourne
33/50 - Handling The Undead - John Ajvide Lindqvist
34/50 - Things Can Only Get Bitter - The Lost Generation of 1992 - Alwyn W Turner
35/50 - Rejoice! Rejoice! - Britain in the 1980s - Alwyn W Turner
36/50 - Operation Napoleon - Arnaldur Indridason
37/50 - Austerlitz - W.G Sebald
38/50 - The Draining Lake - Arnaldur Indridason
39/50 - Out Stealing Horses - Per Petterson
40/50- The Drowned Cities - Paolo Bacigalupi
41/50 - Standing in Another Man's Grave - Ian Rankin
42/50 - Ship Breaker -  Paolo Bacigalupi


----------



## Shirl (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm still 7 books short of my 25 
I thought I would hit 25 without too much trouble but I have found it hard to read anywhere but on a train or in bed. I've got 2 books on the go now that I'll finish soon and I may manage another one over christmas but at least I've read a lot more this year than in the last few years so I'm not a complete failure


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2012)

I can't see me hitting 50 - have a couple on the go - but one is the Last of the Game of Thrones series and that has been by my bed all year, all 1000 pages + of it - 300 pages in


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason
29/50 - Crossfire - An Australian Reconnaissance in Vietnam - Peter Haran
30/50 - The One from the Other - Philip Kerr
31/50 - Pantheon - Sam Bourne
32/50 -The Final Reckoning - Sam Bourne
33/50 - Handling The Undead - John Ajvide Lindqvist
34/50 - Things Can Only Get Bitter - The Lost Generation of 1992 - Alwyn W Turner
35/50 - Rejoice! Rejoice! - Britain in the 1980s - Alwyn W Turner
36/50 - Operation Napoleon - Arnaldur Indridason
37/50 - Austerlitz - W.G Sebald
38/50 - The Draining Lake - Arnaldur Indridason
39/50 - Out Stealing Horses - Per Petterson
40/50- The Drowned Cities - Paolo Bacigalupi
41/50 - Standing in Another Man's Grave - Ian Rankin
42/50 - Ship Breaker - Paolo Bacigalupi
43/50 - Arguably - Christopher Hitchens


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2012)

1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Holy Thief" - William Ryan
3. "Cosmonaut Keep" - Ken Macleod
4. "Private Lives" - Noel Coward
5. "Lustrum" - Robert Harris.
6. "The House of Storms" - Iain R MacLeod
7. "Rivers of London" - Ben Arranovitch
8. "Outpost" - Adam Baker
9. "Macbeth" - William Shakespeare
10. "Accelerando" - Charles Stross
11. "Moon Over Soho" - Ben Arranovitch
12. "A Dirty Distant War" - E.M. Nathanson
13."Whispers Underground" - Ben Arranovitch
14. "The Burning Soul" - John Connolly
15. "The House of Silk" - Antony Horowitz
16. "Calendar Girls" - Tim Firth 
17. "Dominion" - CJ Sanson 

18. "Red Country" - Joe Abercrombie - loved it 
19. "Scarecrow and the Army of Thieves" - Matthew Reilly - a real guilty pleasure. Badly written, ludicrous plot, the equivilent of leave your brain and credulity at the door action movies. But sometimes I just want easy to read, exciting shit and this provided exactly that


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 10, 2012)

(1/21) - Copperhead by Bernard Cornwell
(2/21) - Tick Tock by James Patterson
(3/21) - Battle Flag by Bernard Cornwell
(4/21) - The Sevenpenny Gate: A Lifelong Love Affair with Celtic FC by John Cairney
(5/21) - Nemesis by Jo Nesbo
(6/21) - Ball Four by Jim Bouton
(7/21) - Before I Go To Sleep by S J Watson
(8/21) - The Bloody Ground by Bernard Cornwell​(9/21) - City Primeval by Elmore Leonard​(10/21)- Matterhorn by Karl Marlantes​(11/21)- Darkness, Take My Hand by Dennis Lehane​(12/21)- Moneyball: The Art of Winning an Unfair Game by Michael Lewis​(13/21)- Birdman by Mo Hayder​(14/21)- Stalking the Angel by Robert Crais​(15/21)- The Young Lions by Irwin Shaw​*(16/21)- La Brava by Elmore Leonard*​


----------



## districtline (Dec 11, 2012)

Ödön von Horváth - Tales from the Vienna Wood (27/50)
Uwe Timm - Freitisch (28/50)
Paul Auster - Sunset Park (29/50)


----------



## ringo (Dec 14, 2012)

1/30 Step-Families - Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton
4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen
5/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R. R. Martin
6/30 Triksta - Nick Cohn
7/30 Why Love Matters: How Affection Shapes a Baby's Brain - Sue Gerhardt
8/30 Manhood - Steve Biddulph
9/30 The Human Factor - Graham Greene
10/30 God's Grace - Bernard Malamud
11/30 Reggae: From Mento To Dancehall - Werner Troeder
12/30 The Reggae Files: A Book Of Interviews - Gordon C. 1985
13/30 Reggae Scrapbook - Roger Steffens and Peter Simon
14/30 The Dirty South - Alex Wheatle
15/30 Of Mice And Men - John Steinbeck
16/30 Soul Music - Terry Pratchett
17/30 There's A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy RIP
18/30 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
19/30 Ska: An Oral History - Heather Augustyn
20/30 American Tabloid - James Ellroy
21/30 The Book With No Name - Anonymous
22/30 The Stories of Breeze D'j Pancake
23/30 Anil's Ghost - Michael Ondaatje
24/30 Reggae Going International 1967-1976: The Bunny "Striker" Lee Story - Noel Hawks & Jah Floyd
25/30 Rub-A-Dub Style: The Roots Of Jamaican Dancehall - Beth Lesser
*26/30 A Storm of Swords - George R R Martin*


----------



## ringo (Dec 14, 2012)

dp


----------



## braindancer (Dec 14, 2012)

1/30 - The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
2/30 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick DeWitt
3/30 - Snowdrops - A.D. Miller
4/30 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
5/30 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakari
6/30 - The Great Gatsby - Francis Scott Fitzgerald
7/30 - Trouble with Lichen - John Wyndham
8/30 - Under the Frog - Tibor Fischer
9/30 - If not now, when - Primo Levi
10/30 - The weight of numbers - Simon Ings
11/30 - Do androids dream of electric sheep - Phillip K Dick
12/30 - Immortality - Milan Kundera
13/30 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
14/30 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
15/30 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens​16/30 - Londoners - Craig Taylor​17/30 - In the Country of Last Things - Paul Auster​18/30 - A Scanner Darkly - Phillip K. Dick​19/30 - Travels with my Aunt - Graham Greene​20/30 - Mother London - Michael Moorcock​21/30 - The Debt to Pleasure - John Lancaster​22/30 - Black Swan Green - David Mitchell​23/30 - Flowers for Algernon - Daniel Keyes​24/30 - Out of this world - Graham Swift​25/30 - Turf - John Lucas​26/30 - The Left Hand of Darkness - Ursula K. Le Guin​27/30 - Exiles on Asperus - John Wyndham​


----------



## Me76 (Dec 14, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle
9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson
10/35 Sisterwives, Rachel Connor
11/35 The Penal Colony, Richard Herley
12/35 Mile 81, Stephen King
13/35 Never Let Me Go, Kazuo Ishiguro 
14/35 Darkfall, Dean Koontz
15/35 One Day, David Nicholls
16/35 Brenton Brown, Alex Wheatle
17/35 The Hunger Games, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Catching Fire, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Mockingjay, Suzanne Collins
19/35 Daddy's Home, A K Alexander
20/35 Wolves of Calla, Dark Tower 5, Stephen King
21/35 Hostile Witness, Rebecca Forster
22/35 Room, Emma Donoghue
23/35 Wrong Number, Dave Dykema
24/35 Song of Susannah, Dark Tower 6, Stephen King
25/35 Kiss the Dead, Laurell K Hamilton 
26/35 Comes the Night, Hollis Hampton-Jones
27/35 The Dark Tower, Dark Tower 7, Stephen King
28/35 A Face Like Glass, Frances Hardinge
29/35 Two Women, Martina Cole 
30/35 The Wind Through the Keyhole, Stephen King
31/35 Hurry Up and Wait, Isabel Ashdown
32/35 Three Girls and a Baby, Rachel Shung
33/35 The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas, John Boyne
34/35 We need to talk about Kevin, Lionel Shriver 
35/35 Taken, Debra Leek
36 Fake Kate, David Wailing
37 How to Save a Life, Sara Zarr
38 The Crew, Dougie Brimson 
39 Girl With a Pearl Earring, Tracy Chevalier 
40 Top Dog, Dougie Brimson
41 The Omega Fellowship, Peter Croxton
42 Trauma, Ken McClure
43 The House of Thunderhead, Dean Koontz
44 Golden Lies, Barbara Freethy  
45 Passing Shadows, Della Galton

46 Woof, Andrew S Hinkinson


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2012)

although this thread still has two weeks to run, i am starting the 2013 reading challenge thread now. i'll put in a link in a moment.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2012)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/2013-reading-challenge-thread.303576/


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason
29/50 - Crossfire - An Australian Reconnaissance in Vietnam - Peter Haran
30/50 - The One from the Other - Philip Kerr
31/50 - Pantheon - Sam Bourne
32/50 -The Final Reckoning - Sam Bourne
33/50 - Handling The Undead - John Ajvide Lindqvist
34/50 - Things Can Only Get Bitter - The Lost Generation of 1992 - Alwyn W Turner
35/50 - Rejoice! Rejoice! - Britain in the 1980s - Alwyn W Turner
36/50 - Operation Napoleon - Arnaldur Indridason
37/50 - Austerlitz - W.G Sebald
38/50 - The Draining Lake - Arnaldur Indridason
39/50 - Out Stealing Horses - Per Petterson
40/50- The Drowned Cities - Paolo Bacigalupi
41/50 - Standing in Another Man's Grave - Ian Rankin
42/50 - Ship Breaker - Paolo Bacigalupi
43/50 - Arguably - Christopher Hitchens
44/50 - 11.22.63 - Stephen King


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Dec 15, 2012)

01/100 The Myth of Sisyphus by Albert Camus.
02/100 Prometheus Rising by Robert Anton Wilson.
03/100 Dawn of the Dumb by Charlie Brooker.
04/100 How to Be an Existentialist by Gary Cox .
05/100 The Plague by Albert Camus.
06/100 Consider the Lobster and Other Essays by David Foster Wallace.
07/100 The Rebel by Albert Camus.
08/100 Being and Nothingness by Jean-Paul Sartre.
09/100 The Three Stigmata Of Palmer Eldritch by Philip K. Dick.
10/100 Queer by William S. Burroughs.
11/100 Of Mice and Men by John Steinbeck.
12/100 The Soft Machine (The Nova Trilogy #1) by William S. Burroughs.
13/100 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? by Philip K. Dick.
14/100 The Ticket That Exploded (The Nova Trilogy #2) by William S. Burroughs.
15/100 Quantum Psychology: How Brain Software Programs You & Your World by Robert Anton Wilson.
16/100 Nova Express (The Nova Trilogy #3) by William S. Burroughs.
17/100 Naked Lunch by William S. Burroughs.
18/100 A Maze of Death by Philip K. Dick.
20/100 Exterminator! by William S. Burroughs.
21/100 The Wild Boys by William S. Burroughs.
22/100 Ethics by Baruch Spinoza.
23/100 Interzone by William S. Burroughs.
24/100 Critique of Pure Reason by Immanuel Kant.
25/100 Phenomenology of Spirit by Georg Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel.
26/100 Already Dead by Denis Johnson.
27/100 Food of the Gods by Terence McKenna.
28/100 The Transmigration of Timothy Archer (VALIS Trilogy #3).
29/100 The Trial by Franz Kafka.
30/100 The Gambler/Bobok/A Nasty Story by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.
31/100 Zeno's Conscience by Italo Svevo.
32/100 Nobody Move by Denis Johnson.
33/100 Port of Saints by William S. Burroughs.
34/100 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said by Philip K. Dick.
35/100 Dead Fingers Talk by William S. Burroughs.
36/100 Island by Aldous Huxley.
37/100 Point Counter Point by Aldous Huxley.
38/100 Poetry for Dummies by Poetry Center.
39/100 A Supposedly Fun Thing I'll Never Do Again: Essays And Arguments by David Foster Wallace.
40/100 Camera Lucida: Reflections on Photography by Roland Barthes.
41/100 Love is a Dog from Hell by Charles Bukowski.
42/100 This is Water by David Foster Wallace.
43/100 The Incognito Lounge by Denis Johnson.
44/100 Selected Poems, 1947-1995 by Allen Ginsberg.
45/100 Fate, Time, and Language: An Essay on Free Will by David Foster Wallace.
46/100 On Photography by Susan Sontag.
47/100 The Politics Of Experience And The Bird Of Paradise by R.D. Laing.
48/100 Existentialism from Dostoevsky to Sartre by Walter Kaufmann.
49/100 Truth and Method by Hans-Georg Gadame.
50/100 A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess.
51/100 Society of the Spectacle by Guy Debord.
52/100 Self and Others by R.D. Laing.
53/100 About Looking by John Berger.
54/100 Heidegger: A Very Short Introduction by Michael Inwood.
55/100 Hamlet by William Shakespeare.
56/100 Crime and Punishment by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.
57/100 The Work Of Art In The Age Of Mechanical Reproduction by Walter Benjamin.
58/100 Human, All Too Human by Friedrich Nietzsche.
59/100 1Q84 (Book One, Book Two, and Book Three) by Haruki Murakami.
60/100 A Very Bad Wizard: Morality Behind the Curtain by Tamler Sommers.
61/100 The Archaic Revival by Terence McKenna.
62/100 How to Win Every Argument: The Use and Abuse of Logic by Madsen Pirie.
63/100 RoboCop by Ed Naha.
64/100 Taras Bulba by Nikolai Gogol.
65/100 No One Belongs Here More Than You by Miranda July.
66/100 Howl and Other Poems by Allen Ginsberg.
67/100 Animal Farm by George Orwell.
68/100 Wreckage by Niall Griffiths.
69/100 Runt by Niall Griffiths.
70/100 Brief Interviews with Hideous Men by David Foster Wallace.
71/100 Candide, or Optimism by Voltaire.
72/100 The Broom Of The System by David Foster Wallace.
73/100 Homage to Catalonia by George Orwell.
74/100 Shooting an Elephant by George Orwell.
75/100 The Perennial Philosophy: An Interpretation of the Great Mystics, East and West by Aldous Huxley.
76/100 The Hell of it All by Charlie Brooker.
77/100 Radio Free Albemuth by Philip K. Dick.
78/100 Cities of the Red Night (The Red Night Trilogy #1) by William S. Burroughs.
79/100 Our Friends From Frolix 8 by Philip K. Dick.
80/100 The Place of Dead Roads (The Red Night Trilogy #2) by William S. Burroughs.
81/100 The Western Lands (The Red Night Trilogy #3) by William S. Burroughs.
82/100 Gadamer: A Guide for the Perplexed by Chris Lawn.
83/100 The Odyssey by Homer.
84/100 The Adding Machine: Selected Essays by William S. Burroughs.
85/100 We Can Build You by Philip K. Dick.
86/100 The Pale King by David Foster Wallace.
87/100 Eyeless in Gaza by Aldous Huxley.
88/100 The Job: Interviews with William S. Burroughs by William S. Burroughs.
89/100 Timequake by Kurt Vonnegut.
90/100 Fathers and Sons by Ivan Turgenev.
91/100 The Sublime Object of Ideology by Slavoj Žižek.
92/100 Cosmic Trigger Volume I: Final Secret of the Illuminati by Robert Anton Wilson.
93/100 Psychology: A Very Short Introduction by Gillian Butler.
94/100 Martian Time-Slip by Philip K. Dick.
95/100 Welcome to the Desert of the Real: Five Essays on September 11 and Related Dates
by Slavoj Žižek.
96/100 Deus Irae by Philip K. Dick, Roger Zelazny.
97/100 The Penultimate Truth by Philip K. Dick.
98/100 Clans of the Alphane Moon by Philip K. Dick.
99/100 The Man in the High Castle by Philip K. Dick.
100/100 The Burroughs File by William S. Burroughs.
101/100 Galactic Pot Healer by Philip K. Dick.
102/100 The Cat Inside by William S. Burroughs.
103/100 The Exegesis of Philip K. Dick by Philip K. Dick.
104/100 My Education: A Book of Dreams by William S. Burroughs.
105/100 The Diary of a Madman, The Government Inspector, and Selected Stories by Nikolai Gogol.
106/100 Poor Folk and Other Stories by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.
107/100 The Double by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.
108/100 Old Man Goriot by Honoré de Balzac.
109/100 The Death Of Ivan Ilyich by Leo Tolstoy.
110/100 Uncle's Dream and Other Stories by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.
111/100 Resurrection by Leo Tolstoy.
112/100 Ghost of Chance by William S. Burroughs.
113/100 The New Bloomsday Book: A Guide Through Ulysses by Harry Blamires.
114/100 Ulysses (Cliffs Notes) by Edward A. Kopper.
115/100 Ulysses by James Joyce.
*116/100 Anna Karenina by Leo Tolstoy.*
*117/100 The Dark-Haired Girl by Philip K. Dick.*
*118/100 Journey to the End of the Night by Louis-Ferdinand Céline.*
*119/100 Blue Octavo Notebooks by Franz Kafka.*
*120/100 Siddhartha by Hermann Hesse.*
*121/100 Faust, Part 1 by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe.*


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 17, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley
84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
85-75 Pet Shop Boys, Literally by Chris Heath
86-75 Maigret at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
87-75 The Ghost by Robert Harris
88-75 Crying Out Loud by Cath Staincliffe
89-75 Juliet, Naked by Nick Hornby
90-75 Under Contract by Liza Cody
91-75 Doors Open by Ian Rankin
92-75 How to be Good by Nick Hornby (reread)
93-75 Unknown Pleasures: Inside Joy Division by Peter Hook
94-75 Jaggy Splinters by Christopher Brookmyre
95-75 Happiland by William Bedford (reread)
96-75 Standing in Another Man's Grave by Ian Rankin
97-75 'To Hell with Culture': Anarchism in Twentieth Century British Literature edited by H.Gustav Klaus and Stephen Knight
98-75 The Woman who Went to Bed for a Year by Sue Townsend
99-75 Taft 2012 by Jason Heller
100-75 Proud Beggars by Albert Cossery

*101-75 The Good Son by Russel D. McLean*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason
29/50 - Crossfire - An Australian Reconnaissance in Vietnam - Peter Haran
30/50 - The One from the Other - Philip Kerr
31/50 - Pantheon - Sam Bourne
32/50 -The Final Reckoning - Sam Bourne
33/50 - Handling The Undead - John Ajvide Lindqvist
34/50 - Things Can Only Get Bitter - The Lost Generation of 1992 - Alwyn W Turner
35/50 - Rejoice! Rejoice! - Britain in the 1980s - Alwyn W Turner
36/50 - Operation Napoleon - Arnaldur Indridason
37/50 - Austerlitz - W.G Sebald
38/50 - The Draining Lake - Arnaldur Indridason
39/50 - Out Stealing Horses - Per Petterson
40/50- The Drowned Cities - Paolo Bacigalupi
41/50 - Standing in Another Man's Grave - Ian Rankin
42/50 - Ship Breaker - Paolo Bacigalupi
43/50 - Arguably - Christopher Hitchens
44/50 - 11.22.63 - Stephen King
45/50 - Winter in Madrid - C J Sansom


----------



## petee (Dec 20, 2012)

petee said:


> 29/20 the jews of san nicandro (davis)


30/20 takedown (cowan and century)


----------



## pennimania (Dec 21, 2012)

pennimania said:


> 37 Foxfire Anya Seton
> 38 Call the Midwife Jennifer Worth
> 39 Hume's Ethical Writings Alastair MacIntyre
> 40 Central Themes -Locke, Berkeley, Hume.   Jonathan Bennett
> ...



I counted Hume's Ethical Writings twice 

I haven't kept up to date at all this year 

I don't know if I can catch up now, I've probably forgotten some and the philosophy has been interfering with my usual stuff.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 22, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle
9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson
10/35 Sisterwives, Rachel Connor
11/35 The Penal Colony, Richard Herley
12/35 Mile 81, Stephen King
13/35 Never Let Me Go, Kazuo Ishiguro 
14/35 Darkfall, Dean Koontz
15/35 One Day, David Nicholls
16/35 Brenton Brown, Alex Wheatle
17/35 The Hunger Games, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Catching Fire, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Mockingjay, Suzanne Collins
19/35 Daddy's Home, A K Alexander
20/35 Wolves of Calla, Dark Tower 5, Stephen King
21/35 Hostile Witness, Rebecca Forster
22/35 Room, Emma Donoghue
23/35 Wrong Number, Dave Dykema
24/35 Song of Susannah, Dark Tower 6, Stephen King
25/35 Kiss the Dead, Laurell K Hamilton 
26/35 Comes the Night, Hollis Hampton-Jones
27/35 The Dark Tower, Dark Tower 7, Stephen King
28/35 A Face Like Glass, Frances Hardinge
29/35 Two Women, Martina Cole 
30/35 The Wind Through the Keyhole, Stephen King
31/35 Hurry Up and Wait, Isabel Ashdown
32/35 Three Girls and a Baby, Rachel Shung
33/35 The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas, John Boyne
34/35 We need to talk about Kevin, Lionel Shriver 
35/35 Taken, Debra Leek
36 Fake Kate, David Wailing
37 How to Save a Life, Sara Zarr
38 The Crew, Dougie Brimson 
39 Girl With a Pearl Earring, Tracy Chevalier 
40 Top Dog, Dougie Brimson
41 The Omega Fellowship, Peter Croxton
42 Trauma, Ken McClure
43 The House of Thunderhead, Dean Koontz
44 Golden Lies, Barbara Freethy  
45 Passing Shadows, Della Galton
46 Woof, Andrew S Hinkinson

47 When God was a Rabbit, Sarah Winman


----------



## starfish (Dec 22, 2012)

1/2? The Sisters Brothers by Patrick DeWitt​2/2? The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga​3/2? The Best American Mystery Stories 2011, Various Authors, Guest Edited by Harlan Coben​4/2? Pigeon English by Stephen Kelman​5/2? Poison by Ed McBain​6/2? Tricks by Ed McBain​7/2? Lullaby by Ed McBain​8/2? Zeitoun by Dave Eggers​9/2? Drive by James Sallis​10/2? A King of Infinite Space by Tyler Dilts​11/2? Vespers by Ed McBain​12/2? Widows by Ed McBain​13/2? A Snowball in Hell by Christopher Brookmyre​14/2? Hartmann the Anarchist by Edward Douglas Fawcett​15/2? March Violets by Phillip Kerr​16/2? Kiss by Ed McBain​17/2? Driven by James Sallis​       18/2? The Pale Criminal by Phillip Kerr

Am on my 19th now, dont think ill finish 20. Must read faster or maybe just more often.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason
29/50 - Crossfire - An Australian Reconnaissance in Vietnam - Peter Haran
30/50 - The One from the Other - Philip Kerr
31/50 - Pantheon - Sam Bourne
32/50 -The Final Reckoning - Sam Bourne
33/50 - Handling The Undead - John Ajvide Lindqvist
34/50 - Things Can Only Get Bitter - The Lost Generation of 1992 - Alwyn W Turner
35/50 - Rejoice! Rejoice! - Britain in the 1980s - Alwyn W Turner
36/50 - Operation Napoleon - Arnaldur Indridason
37/50 - Austerlitz - W.G Sebald
38/50 - The Draining Lake - Arnaldur Indridason
39/50 - Out Stealing Horses - Per Petterson
40/50- The Drowned Cities - Paolo Bacigalupi
41/50 - Standing in Another Man's Grave - Ian Rankin
42/50 - Ship Breaker - Paolo Bacigalupi
43/50 - Arguably - Christopher Hitchens
44/50 - 11.22.63 - Stephen King
45/50 - Winter in Madrid - C J Sansom
46/50 - Dominion - C J Sansom


----------



## marty21 (Dec 25, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason
29/50 - Crossfire - An Australian Reconnaissance in Vietnam - Peter Haran
30/50 - The One from the Other - Philip Kerr
31/50 - Pantheon - Sam Bourne
32/50 -The Final Reckoning - Sam Bourne
33/50 - Handling The Undead - John Ajvide Lindqvist
34/50 - Things Can Only Get Bitter - The Lost Generation of 1992 - Alwyn W Turner
35/50 - Rejoice! Rejoice! - Britain in the 1980s - Alwyn W Turner
36/50 - Operation Napoleon - Arnaldur Indridason
37/50 - Austerlitz - W.G Sebald
38/50 - The Draining Lake - Arnaldur Indridason
39/50 - Out Stealing Horses - Per Petterson
40/50- The Drowned Cities - Paolo Bacigalupi
41/50 - Standing in Another Man's Grave - Ian Rankin
42/50 - Ship Breaker - Paolo Bacigalupi
43/50 - Arguably - Christopher Hitchens
44/50 - 11.22.63 - Stephen King
45/50 - Winter in Madrid - C J Sansom
46/50 - Dominion - C J Sansom
47/50 - Invasion - DC Alden


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 27, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley
84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
85-75 Pet Shop Boys, Literally by Chris Heath
86-75 Maigret at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
87-75 The Ghost by Robert Harris
88-75 Crying Out Loud by Cath Staincliffe
89-75 Juliet, Naked by Nick Hornby
90-75 Under Contract by Liza Cody
91-75 Doors Open by Ian Rankin
92-75 How to be Good by Nick Hornby (reread)
93-75 Unknown Pleasures: Inside Joy Division by Peter Hook
94-75 Jaggy Splinters by Christopher Brookmyre
95-75 Happiland by William Bedford (reread)
96-75 Standing in Another Man's Grave by Ian Rankin
97-75 'To Hell with Culture': Anarchism in Twentieth Century British Literature edited by H.Gustav Klaus and Stephen Knight
98-75 The Woman who Went to Bed for a Year by Sue Townsend
99-75 Taft 2012 by Jason Heller
100-75 Proud Beggars by Albert Cossery
101-75 The Good Son by Russel D. McLean

*102-75 **In the Pleasure Groove: Love, Death, and Duran Duran by John Taylor (with Tom Sykes)*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 28, 2012)

1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Holy Thief" - William Ryan
3. "Cosmonaut Keep" - Ken Macleod
4. "Private Lives" - Noel Coward
5. "Lustrum" - Robert Harris.
6. "The House of Storms" - Iain R MacLeod
7. "Rivers of London" - Ben Arranovitch
8. "Outpost" - Adam Baker
9. "Macbeth" - William Shakespeare
10. "Accelerando" - Charles Stross
11. "Moon Over Soho" - Ben Arranovitch
12. "A Dirty Distant War" - E.M. Nathanson
13."Whispers Underground" - Ben Arranovitch
14. "The Burning Soul" - John Connolly
15. "The House of Silk" - Antony Horowitz
16. "Calendar Girls" - Tim Firth 
17. "Dominion" - CJ Sanson 

*18. "Un Lun Dun" - China Mieville - really, really enjoyed it*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 28, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
> 2. "The Holy Thief" - William Ryan
> 3. "Cosmonaut Keep" - Ken Macleod
> 4. "Private Lives" - Noel Coward
> ...


 might have to look at that again - gave up on it a few years ago, the first Mieville book I haven't liked


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 28, 2012)

marty21 said:


> might have to look at that again - gave up on it a few years ago, the first Mieville book I haven't liked


It is very different in style to his others but I just really enjoyed the concept and little bits - like the bus conducters being heroes - appealed to me 

Just got "STanding on Another Man's Grave" so hoping to start that this evening


----------



## marty21 (Dec 28, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It is very different in style to his others but I just really enjoyed the concept and little bits - like the bus conducters being heroes - appealed to me
> 
> Just got "STanding on Another Man's Grave" so hoping to start that this evening


 quite liked that - will hunt out the Lundun one - all i can remember is that it had kids in it and they were underground


----------



## Shirl (Dec 28, 2012)

1/25 Death comes to Pemberley - P D James
2/25 A Place of Execution - Val McDermid
3/25 The Sisterwives - Rachel Connor
4/25 War Horse -Michael Morpurgo
5/25 Living with Deerhounds. second edition Kay Barret
6/25 A life like other People's - Alan Bennett
7/25 An Uncommon Reader - Alan Bennet
8/25 Water for Elephants - Sara Gruen
9/25 Reality, Reality - Jackie Kay
10/25 Painter of Silence - Georgina Harding
11/25 What to Do When Someone Dies - Nicci French
12/25 Gypsy Boy - Mikey Walsh
13/ 25 The Cellist of Sarajevo - Steven Galloway
14/25 Painter of Silence - Georgina Harding
15/25 Taro Cards on the Table - Marion Silvester
16/25 Reality Reality - Jackie Kay
17/25 Call the Midwife - Jennifer Worth
18/25 Room​19/25 Great Expectations Charles Dickens​20/25 Last Tango in Aberystwith - Malcolm Pryce​That's me done for this year. Only managed 20 so 5 short of my plan but more than in recent years. I'm not joining next year as I'm planning more knitting and joining an art class so not likely to even reach 20 ​


----------



## Me76 (Dec 28, 2012)

1/35 Brother Odd, Dean Koontz
2/35 Foolish Notions, Aris Whittier
3/35 The Runaway, Glen Huser
4/35 The Redbreast, Jo Nesbo
5/35 Ultraviolet, RJ Anderson
6/35 Bed, David Whitehouse
7/35 Blockade Billy, Stephen King 
8/35 Brixton Rock, Alex Wheatle
9/35 Before I go to Sleep, SJ Watson
10/35 Sisterwives, Rachel Connor
11/35 The Penal Colony, Richard Herley
12/35 Mile 81, Stephen King
13/35 Never Let Me Go, Kazuo Ishiguro 
14/35 Darkfall, Dean Koontz
15/35 One Day, David Nicholls
16/35 Brenton Brown, Alex Wheatle
17/35 The Hunger Games, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Catching Fire, Suzanne Collins
18/35 Mockingjay, Suzanne Collins
19/35 Daddy's Home, A K Alexander
20/35 Wolves of Calla, Dark Tower 5, Stephen King
21/35 Hostile Witness, Rebecca Forster
22/35 Room, Emma Donoghue
23/35 Wrong Number, Dave Dykema
24/35 Song of Susannah, Dark Tower 6, Stephen King
25/35 Kiss the Dead, Laurell K Hamilton 
26/35 Comes the Night, Hollis Hampton-Jones
27/35 The Dark Tower, Dark Tower 7, Stephen King
28/35 A Face Like Glass, Frances Hardinge
29/35 Two Women, Martina Cole 
30/35 The Wind Through the Keyhole, Stephen King
31/35 Hurry Up and Wait, Isabel Ashdown
32/35 Three Girls and a Baby, Rachel Shung
33/35 The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas, John Boyne
34/35 We need to talk about Kevin, Lionel Shriver 
35/35 Taken, Debra Leek
36 Fake Kate, David Wailing
37 How to Save a Life, Sara Zarr
38 The Crew, Dougie Brimson 
39 Girl With a Pearl Earring, Tracy Chevalier 
40 Top Dog, Dougie Brimson
41 The Omega Fellowship, Peter Croxton
42 Trauma, Ken McClure
43 The House of Thunderhead, Dean Koontz
44 Golden Lies, Barbara Freethy  
45 Passing Shadows, Della Galton
46 Woof, Andrew S Hinkinson

47 When God was a Rabbit, Sarah Winman
48 Sorry, Zoran Drvenkar - I almost had no idea what was going on for the majority of this.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 29, 2012)

I aimed for 11-20, so did all right at finishing 22, with another three on the go​


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2012)

1/50. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
2/50 -A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
3/50 - Headhunters - Jo Nesbo
4/50 - Vendetta - Michael Didbin
5/50 - The Old Curiousity Shop - Charles Dickens
6/50 - The Steel Remains - Richard Morgan
7/50 - Comrade Jim: The Spy Who Played for Spartak - Jim Riordan
8/50 - The Cold Commands - Richard Morgan.
9/50- A Guide to the New Ruins of Great Britain - Owen Hatherley
10/50 - World War Z - Max Brooks
11/50 - Outpost - Adam Baker
12/50 - Militant Modernism - Owen Hatherley
13/50 - The Honesty Index - Kelly James Enger
14/50 - Don't Look Back - Karin Fossum
15/50 - Blackout - Connie Willis
16/50 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
17/50 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
18/50 - Phantom - Jo Nesbo
19/50 - All Clear - Connie Willis
20/50 - The People of the Abyss - Jack London
21/50 - England's Dreaming - Jon Savage
22/50 - London: The Autobiography - Jon E Lewis
23/50 - How to be a Woman - Caitlin Moran
24/50 - Dark Market - Misha Glenny
25/50 - Voyage - Stephen Baxter
26/50 - The Fall of Yogoslavia - Misha Glenny
27/50- Silence of the Grave - Arnaldur Indridason
28/50 - Voices - Arnaldur Indridason
29/50 - Crossfire - An Australian Reconnaissance in Vietnam - Peter Haran
30/50 - The One from the Other - Philip Kerr
31/50 - Pantheon - Sam Bourne
32/50 -The Final Reckoning - Sam Bourne
33/50 - Handling The Undead - John Ajvide Lindqvist
34/50 - Things Can Only Get Bitter - The Lost Generation of 1992 - Alwyn W Turner
35/50 - Rejoice! Rejoice! - Britain in the 1980s - Alwyn W Turner
36/50 - Operation Napoleon - Arnaldur Indridason
37/50 - Austerlitz - W.G Sebald
38/50 - The Draining Lake - Arnaldur Indridason
39/50 - Out Stealing Horses - Per Petterson
40/50- The Drowned Cities - Paolo Bacigalupi
41/50 - Standing in Another Man's Grave - Ian Rankin
42/50 - Ship Breaker - Paolo Bacigalupi
43/50 - Arguably - Christopher Hitchens
44/50 - 11.22.63 - Stephen King
45/50 - Winter in Madrid - C J Sansom
46/50 - Dominion - C J Sansom
47/50 - Invasion - DC Alden
48/50 - The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie


----------



## Me76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking at what is left of the two books I have on the go at the mo, I think I am done on this thread now.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Looking at what is left of the two books I have on the go at the mo, I think I am done on this thread now.


I doubt I will finish another one in 1 day and a bit tbf


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 31, 2012)

Have a couple on the go at the moment but they will be numbers 1 and 2 for 2013.

Finished 2012 as follows:
(1/21) - Copperhead by Bernard Cornwell
(2/21) - Tick Tock by James Patterson
(3/21) - Battle Flag by Bernard Cornwell
(4/21) - The Sevenpenny Gate: A Lifelong Love Affair with Celtic FC by John Cairney
(5/21) - Nemesis by Jo Nesbo
(6/21) - Ball Four by Jim Bouton
(7/21) - Before I Go To Sleep by S J Watson
(8/21) - The Bloody Ground by Bernard Cornwell​(9/21) - City Primeval by Elmore Leonard​(10/21)- Matterhorn by Karl Marlantes​(11/21)- Darkness, Take My Hand by Dennis Lehane​(12/21)- Moneyball: The Art of Winning an Unfair Game by Michael Lewis​(13/21)- Birdman by Mo Hayder​(14/21)- Stalking the Angel by Robert Crais​(15/21)- The Young Lions by Irwin Shaw​(16/21)- La Brava by Elmore Leonard​


----------



## Belushi (Dec 31, 2012)

Armistead Maupin 'Tales of the City' (1/15)
Leopold von Sacher-Masoch 'Venus in Furs' (2/15)
Laurie Lee 'Selected Poems' (3/15)
Anton Chekhov 'Collected Stories' (4/15)
Anais Nin 'Delta of Venus' (5/15)
Michael Hofmann 'Approximately Nowhere: Poems' (6/15)
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe 'The Madwoman on a Pilgrimage' (7/15)
Saul Bellow 'Herzog' (8/15)
Graham Greene 'The Third Man and The Fallen Idol' (9/15)
Philip Larkin 'The Whitsun Weddings' (10/15)
Giuseppe di Lampedusa 'The Leopard' (11/15)
Carol Ann Duffy 'Mean Time' (12/15)
Muriel Barbery 'The Elegance of the Hedgehog' (13/15)
Seamus Heaney 'District and Circle' (14/15)
Joseph Roth 'The Radetzky March' (15/15)
Philip Roth 'The Plot Against America' (16/15)
Graham Greene 'Stamboul Train' (17/15)
Arthur Schnitzler 'Traumnovelle' (18/15)
Gore Vidal 'Julian' (19/15)

That's me for the year, started strongly but then been too busy to read anything for the past few months.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Dec 31, 2012)

01/100 The Myth of Sisyphus by Albert Camus.​02/100 Prometheus Rising by Robert Anton Wilson.​03/100 Dawn of the Dumb by Charlie Brooker.​04/100 How to Be an Existentialist by Gary Cox .​05/100 The Plague by Albert Camus.​06/100 Consider the Lobster and Other Essays by David Foster Wallace.​07/100 The Rebel by Albert Camus.​08/100 Being and Nothingness by Jean-Paul Sartre.​09/100 The Three Stigmata Of Palmer Eldritch by Philip K. Dick.​10/100 Queer by William S. Burroughs.​11/100 Of Mice and Men by John Steinbeck.​12/100 The Soft Machine (The Nova Trilogy #1) by William S. Burroughs.​13/100 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? by Philip K. Dick.​14/100 The Ticket That Exploded (The Nova Trilogy #2) by William S. Burroughs.​15/100 Quantum Psychology: How Brain Software Programs You & Your World by Robert Anton Wilson.​16/100 Nova Express (The Nova Trilogy #3) by William S. Burroughs.​17/100 Naked Lunch by William S. Burroughs.​18/100 A Maze of Death by Philip K. Dick.​20/100 Exterminator! by William S. Burroughs.​21/100 The Wild Boys by William S. Burroughs.​22/100 Ethics by Baruch Spinoza.​23/100 Interzone by William S. Burroughs.​24/100 Critique of Pure Reason by Immanuel Kant.​25/100 Phenomenology of Spirit by Georg Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel.​26/100 Already Dead by Denis Johnson.​27/100 Food of the Gods by Terence McKenna.​28/100 The Transmigration of Timothy Archer (VALIS Trilogy #3).​29/100 The Trial by Franz Kafka.​30/100 The Gambler/Bobok/A Nasty Story by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.​31/100 Zeno's Conscience by Italo Svevo.​32/100 Nobody Move by Denis Johnson.​33/100 Port of Saints by William S. Burroughs.​34/100 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said by Philip K. Dick.​35/100 Dead Fingers Talk by William S. Burroughs.​36/100 Island by Aldous Huxley.​37/100 Point Counter Point by Aldous Huxley.​38/100 Poetry for Dummies by Poetry Center.​39/100 A Supposedly Fun Thing I'll Never Do Again: Essays And Arguments by David Foster Wallace.​40/100 Camera Lucida: Reflections on Photography by Roland Barthes.​41/100 Love is a Dog from Hell by Charles Bukowski.​42/100 This is Water by David Foster Wallace.​43/100 The Incognito Lounge by Denis Johnson.​44/100 Selected Poems, 1947-1995 by Allen Ginsberg.​45/100 Fate, Time, and Language: An Essay on Free Will by David Foster Wallace.​46/100 On Photography by Susan Sontag.​47/100 The Politics Of Experience And The Bird Of Paradise by R.D. Laing.​48/100 Existentialism from Dostoevsky to Sartre by Walter Kaufmann.​49/100 Truth and Method by Hans-Georg Gadame.​50/100 A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess.​51/100 Society of the Spectacle by Guy Debord.​52/100 Self and Others by R.D. Laing.​53/100 About Looking by John Berger.​54/100 Heidegger: A Very Short Introduction by Michael Inwood.​55/100 Hamlet by William Shakespeare.​56/100 Crime and Punishment by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.​57/100 The Work Of Art In The Age Of Mechanical Reproduction by Walter Benjamin.​58/100 Human, All Too Human by Friedrich Nietzsche.​59/100 1Q84 (Book One, Book Two, and Book Three) by Haruki Murakami.​60/100 A Very Bad Wizard: Morality Behind the Curtain by Tamler Sommers.​61/100 The Archaic Revival by Terence McKenna.​62/100 How to Win Every Argument: The Use and Abuse of Logic by Madsen Pirie.​63/100 RoboCop by Ed Naha.​64/100 Taras Bulba by Nikolai Gogol.​65/100 No One Belongs Here More Than You by Miranda July.​66/100 Howl and Other Poems by Allen Ginsberg.​67/100 Animal Farm by George Orwell.​68/100 Wreckage by Niall Griffiths.​69/100 Runt by Niall Griffiths.​70/100 Brief Interviews with Hideous Men by David Foster Wallace.​71/100 Candide, or Optimism by Voltaire.​72/100 The Broom Of The System by David Foster Wallace.​73/100 Homage to Catalonia by George Orwell.​74/100 Shooting an Elephant by George Orwell.​75/100 The Perennial Philosophy: An Interpretation of the Great Mystics, East and West by Aldous Huxley.​76/100 The Hell of it All by Charlie Brooker.​77/100 Radio Free Albemuth by Philip K. Dick.​78/100 Cities of the Red Night (The Red Night Trilogy #1) by William S. Burroughs.​79/100 Our Friends From Frolix 8 by Philip K. Dick.​80/100 The Place of Dead Roads (The Red Night Trilogy #2) by William S. Burroughs.​81/100 The Western Lands (The Red Night Trilogy #3) by William S. Burroughs.​82/100 Gadamer: A Guide for the Perplexed by Chris Lawn.​83/100 The Odyssey by Homer.​84/100 The Adding Machine: Selected Essays by William S. Burroughs.​85/100 We Can Build You by Philip K. Dick.​86/100 The Pale King by David Foster Wallace.​87/100 Eyeless in Gaza by Aldous Huxley.​88/100 The Job: Interviews with William S. Burroughs by William S. Burroughs.​89/100 Timequake by Kurt Vonnegut.​90/100 Fathers and Sons by Ivan Turgenev.​91/100 The Sublime Object of Ideology by Slavoj Žižek.​92/100 Cosmic Trigger Volume I: Final Secret of the Illuminati by Robert Anton Wilson.​93/100 Psychology: A Very Short Introduction by Gillian Butler.​94/100 Martian Time-Slip by Philip K. Dick.​95/100 Welcome to the Desert of the Real: Five Essays on September 11 and Related Dates​by Slavoj Žižek.​96/100 Deus Irae by Philip K. Dick, Roger Zelazny.​97/100 The Penultimate Truth by Philip K. Dick.​98/100 Clans of the Alphane Moon by Philip K. Dick.​99/100 The Man in the High Castle by Philip K. Dick.​100/100 The Burroughs File by William S. Burroughs.​101/100 Galactic Pot Healer by Philip K. Dick.​102/100 The Cat Inside by William S. Burroughs.​103/100 The Exegesis of Philip K. Dick by Philip K. Dick.​104/100 My Education: A Book of Dreams by William S. Burroughs.​105/100 The Diary of a Madman, The Government Inspector, and Selected Stories by Nikolai Gogol.​106/100 Poor Folk and Other Stories by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.​107/100 The Double by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.​108/100 Old Man Goriot by Honoré de Balzac.​109/100 The Death Of Ivan Ilyich by Leo Tolstoy.​110/100 Uncle's Dream and Other Stories by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.​111/100 Resurrection by Leo Tolstoy.​112/100 Ghost of Chance by William S. Burroughs.​113/100 The New Bloomsday Book: A Guide Through Ulysses by Harry Blamires.​114/100 Ulysses (Cliffs Notes) by Edward A. Kopper.​115/100 Ulysses by James Joyce.​116/100 Anna Karenina by Leo Tolstoy.​117/100 The Dark-Haired Girl by Philip K. Dick.​118/100 Journey to the End of the Night by Louis-Ferdinand Céline.​119/100 Blue Octavo Notebooks by Franz Kafka.​120/100 Siddhartha by Hermann Hesse.​121/100 Faust, Part 1 by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe.​*122/100 The Recognitions by William Gaddis*​​​That's me done for the year. 12 books more than last year is pretty good. Been reading Gravity's Rainbow by Thomas Pynchon, but I'm not going to finish it today.​


----------



## xenon (Dec 31, 2012)

01/25 Thriving Beyond Sustainability - Andrés R Edwards
02/25 Worlds at War - Anthony Pagden
03/25 - The Age of the Gladiators - Rupert matthews
04/25 By the Sword - Richard Cohen
05/25 Accelerando - Charles Stross
06/25 Basic Economics - Thomas Sowle
07/25 Top Down Network Design - Cisco Press
08/25 I Partridge - Steve Coogan.
09/25 Iron Council - China Miéville
10/25 Enter Night - Mick Wall
11/25 Practicle Packet Analysis - Chris Sanders
12/25 Thinking slow, Thinking Fast - Daniel Kahneman 
13/25 Rock, Paper, Scissors - Len Fisher
14/25 The Quantum Theif - Hanu Rajaniemi
15/25 The Count of Monte Cristo - Alexandre Dumas père
16/25 The Apocalypse Codex - Charles Stross
17/25 20 Palaces (Prequel) - Harry Connolly
18/25 The History of theDecline and Fall of the Roman Empire (Vol 1) - Edward Gibbon
19/25 TCIP Administration - O'Riely Press
20/25 HP Lovecraft Omnibus 1. 
21/25 The History of theDecline and Fall of the Roman Empire (Vol 2) - Edward Gibbon
22/25 Hyperion - Dan Simmons
23/25 The Lies of Locke Lamora - Scott Lynch
24/25 The Hydrogen Sinata - Ian M Banks
25/25 Iron Maiden in the Studio - Jake Brown
26/25 MCTS Microsoft Windows 7 Configuration Study Guide - : William Panek 
27/25 Tiger Tiger - Alfred Bester
28/25 Red Country - Joe Abercrombie
29/25 The Recollection - Gareth L Powell
30/25 - The Iliad - Homer
31/25 - Flowers for Alginon - Daniel Keyes
32/25 - Kill Your Friends - John Niven
33/25 Heart of a Dog - Mikhail Bulgakov


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 31, 2012)

1. "The Impossible Dead" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Holy Thief" - William Ryan
3. "Cosmonaut Keep" - Ken Macleod
4. "Private Lives" - Noel Coward
5. "Lustrum" - Robert Harris.
6. "The House of Storms" - Iain R MacLeod
7. "Rivers of London" - Ben Arranovitch
8. "Outpost" - Adam Baker
9. "Macbeth" - William Shakespeare
10. "Accelerando" - Charles Stross
11. "Moon Over Soho" - Ben Arranovitch
12. "A Dirty Distant War" - E.M. Nathanson
13."Whispers Underground" - Ben Arranovitch
14. "The Burning Soul" - John Connolly
15. "The House of Silk" - Antony Horowitz
16. "Calendar Girls" - Tim Firth
17. "Dominion" - CJ Sanson
18. "Red Country" - Joe Abercrombie
19. "Scarecrow and the Army of Thieves"- Matthew Reilly
20. Un Lun Dun - China Mieville

Suddenly realised I have done myself out of 2 books in my last post!! Missed out Joe Abercrombie and Matthew Reilly. So 20 in total which is, I think, better than the year before


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 31, 2012)

1-75
76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
79-75 Cop Killer by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
80-75 The Terrorists by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
81-75 Stalker by Liza Cody
82-75 Head Case by Liza Cody
83-75 The Old Dark House by J. B. Priestley
84-75 Maigret and the Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
85-75 Pet Shop Boys, Literally by Chris Heath
86-75 Maigret at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
87-75 The Ghost by Robert Harris
88-75 Crying Out Loud by Cath Staincliffe
89-75 Juliet, Naked by Nick Hornby
90-75 Under Contract by Liza Cody
91-75 Doors Open by Ian Rankin
92-75 How to be Good by Nick Hornby (reread)
93-75 Unknown Pleasures: Inside Joy Division by Peter Hook
94-75 Jaggy Splinters by Christopher Brookmyre
95-75 Happiland by William Bedford (reread)
96-75 Standing in Another Man's Grave by Ian Rankin
97-75 'To Hell with Culture': Anarchism in Twentieth Century British Literature edited by H.Gustav Klaus and Stephen Knight
98-75 The Woman who Went to Bed for a Year by Sue Townsend
99-75 Taft 2012 by Jason Heller
100-75 Proud Beggars by Albert Cossery
101-75 The Good Son by Russel D. McLean
102-75 In the Pleasure Groove: Love, Death, and Duran Duran by John Taylor (with Tom Sykes)

*103-75 Fatale by **Jean-Patrick Manchette*

That's me for the year. I have a couple of books on the go at the moment that will have to be finished in 2013. I read 106 books in 2011, so 103 in 2012 means I must be pretty consistent in my reading at this point. I really have to thank this ongoing thread for getting me back in the reading groove. Four or five years ago, I was only reading four or five books a year.​


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 1, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> 1-75
> 76-75 Bad Company by Liza Cody
> 77-75 Charade by John Mortimer
> 78-75 Comrades for the Charter by Geoffrey Trease
> ...


 
Me too. Before 2011 when I started counting the book I read, i Didn't read that many. Maybe 10-20.


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 1, 2013)

marty21 said:


> 44/50 - 11.22.63 - Stephen King


 
Really fancy reading this, gets good reviews - did you enjoy it?


----------



## Me76 (Jan 1, 2013)

colbhoy said:


> Really fancy reading this, gets good reviews - did you enjoy it?


I loved it, but for me, like a lot of his books, the ending was a bit of a let down.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2013)

colbhoy said:


> Really fancy reading this, gets good reviews - did you enjoy it?


yep, went through a phase of alternative history books this year - I liked it, but agree with Me, seemed to fizzle out at the end


----------



## Firky (Jan 1, 2013)

Been waiting for 2013 so I can participate in this


----------



## petee (Jan 1, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> *103-75 Fatale by **Jean-Patrick Manchette*


i have his _three to kill_, must re-read that


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 2, 2013)

petee said:


> i have his _three to kill_, must re-read that


 
I read that, The Prone Gunman and Fatale in 2012. All good stuff and I'm surprised I'd never heard of him before this past year.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 2, 2013)

1/30 - The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
2/30 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick DeWitt
3/30 - Snowdrops - A.D. Miller
4/30 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
5/30 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakari
6/30 - The Great Gatsby - Francis Scott Fitzgerald
7/30 - Trouble with Lichen - John Wyndham
8/30 - Under the Frog - Tibor Fischer
9/30 - If not now, when - Primo Levi
10/30 - The weight of numbers - Simon Ings
11/30 - Do androids dream of electric sheep - Phillip K Dick
12/30 - Immortality - Milan Kundera
13/30 - Flood - Stephen Baxter
14/30 - Ark - Stephen Baxter
15/30 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens​16/30 - Londoners - Craig Taylor​17/30 - In the Country of Last Things - Paul Auster​18/30 - A Scanner Darkly - Phillip K. Dick​19/30 - Travels with my Aunt - Graham Greene​20/30 - Mother London - Michael Moorcock​21/30 - The Debt to Pleasure - John Lancaster​22/30 - Black Swan Green - David Mitchell​23/30 - Flowers for Algernon - Daniel Keyes​24/30 - Out of this world - Graham Swift​25/30 - Turf - John Lucas​26/30 - The Left Hand of Darkness - Ursula K. Le Guin​27/30 - Exiles on Asperus - John Wyndham​28/30 - I, Robot - Isaac Asimov​​So 2 short this year - still, this is many more books than I've read in any recent year so I'm pleased.  I'll aim for 30 again next year....​


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 2, 2013)

Me76 said:


> I loved it, but for me, like a lot of his books, the ending was a bit of a let down.


 


marty21 said:


> yep, went through a phase of alternative history books this year - I liked it, but agree with Me, seemed to fizzle out at the end


 
Good enough for me, will definitely try and read in 2013. Cheers.


----------



## ringo (Jan 3, 2013)

1/30 Step-Families - Suzie Hayman
2/30 A Game Of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
3/30 A Bit Lost - Chris Laughton
4/30 Try To See It My Way - B Gibbs & K Getzen
5/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R. R. Martin
6/30 Triksta - Nick Cohn
7/30 Why Love Matters: How Affection Shapes a Baby's Brain - Sue Gerhardt
8/30 Manhood - Steve Biddulph
9/30 The Human Factor - Graham Greene
10/30 God's Grace - Bernard Malamud
11/30 Reggae: From Mento To Dancehall - Werner Troeder
12/30 The Reggae Files: A Book Of Interviews - Gordon C. 1985
13/30 Reggae Scrapbook - Roger Steffens and Peter Simon
14/30 The Dirty South - Alex Wheatle
15/30 Of Mice And Men - John Steinbeck
16/30 Soul Music - Terry Pratchett
17/30 There's A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy RIP
18/30 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
19/30 Ska: An Oral History - Heather Augustyn
20/30 American Tabloid - James Ellroy
21/30 The Book With No Name - Anonymous
22/30 The Stories of Breeze D'j Pancake
23/30 Anil's Ghost - Michael Ondaatje
24/30 Reggae Going International 1967-1976: The Bunny "Striker" Lee Story - Noel Hawks & Jah Floyd
25/30 Rub-A-Dub Style: The Roots Of Jamaican Dancehall - Beth Lesser
26/30 A Storm of Swords - George R R Martin
*27/30 A Feast For Crows - George R R Martin*

Almost made the 30, will try and read less books with over 1000 pages this year


----------

